# SCD 2015



## felixthecat (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, seeing that the first contestant has been announced its time to start the thread with all the ongoing speculalation and gossip that comes with it.

But.....JEREMY VINE??? God I hope he's incredibly crap because he's an extremely irritating man.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 10, 2015)

Dancers this year are:
*Male Dancers 2015*
Aljaž Škorjanec
Anton Du Beke
Brendan Cole
Giovanni Pernice
Gleb Savchenko
Kevin Clifton
Pasha Kovalev
Tristan MacManus
*Women Dancers 2015*
Aliona Vilani
Janette Manrara
Joanne Clifton
Karen Hauer
Kristina Rihanoff
Natalie Lowe
Ola Jordan
Otlile Mabuse

So we've lost the lovely Iveta but have gained our first black professional in Otlile. And thank goodness the irritating blonde Aussie has gone but sadly still no Robin
The two new boys look like a bit of eye candy though....


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2015)

Aljaz, Pasha and Kevin! Yayyyyyyyyyyy!

I want Robin back too. (And paired with a gorgeous male celeb please.)


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello, new dancers.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 10, 2015)

I bloody LOVE Jereny Vine!!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2015)

I hate Jeremy Vine's radio show, but I expect he's alright.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 10, 2015)

You're lucky I was canny enough to search for "SCD" as well as "Strictly" before starting my own thread   

There's plenty of rumours about. My fave is Fabrice Muamba might be in, because he's generally lovely and also I think he was robbed in the Christmas special.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 10, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> thank goodness the irritating blonde Aussie has gone


For a second I thought you meant Natalie!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2015)

Most of the rumoured contestants I've heard about are SO boring. I hope none of them are true. 
Various famous men's girlfriends and the like. Yawn. This isn't Celeb Big Brother...


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 10, 2015)

There are some juicy rumours too but probably just wishful thinking on someones part. Dermot O'Leary for example.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 10, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Most of the rumoured contestants I've heard about are SO boring. I hope none of them are true.
> Various famous men's girlfriends and the like. Yawn. This isn't Celeb Big Brother...


Except lovely Fabrice, who isn't boring at all


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 10, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> There are some juicy rumours too but probably just wishful thinking on someones part. Dermot O'Leary for example.


Ooh, that's interesting! I take it he doesn't have a 'golden handcuffs' deal with ITV? Does he even do... was it X Factor(?) any more?


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 10, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Except lovely Fabrice, who isn't boring at all


  No I agree - Id love to see him do it properly


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 10, 2015)

Adrian Chiles keeps coming up as a rumour.
Now thats a pretty unpleasant thought.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Except lovely Fabrice, who isn't boring at all


Aw bless, no not him.

I quite like the Peter Andre rumour. For my sins.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 10, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> Adrian Chiles keeps coming up as a rumour.
> Now thats a pretty unpleasant thought.


Yeah, that's like the anti-Fabrice 



zoooo said:


> I quite like the Peter Andre rumour. For my sins.


He does actually seem like he's got a decent heart, I just... no. Just no.

Also, they'll make him dance to Mysterious Girl at some point, which is something I'd rather was avoided...


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 11, 2015)

Ainsley Harriott


----------



## Glitter (Aug 11, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> Adrian Chiles keeps coming up as a rumour.
> Now thats a pretty unpleasant thought.



Aliona will be shitting herself...


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 12, 2015)

Kellie Bright? An Eastenders person apparently - I've never watched it so she's a mystery to me.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 12, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> Kellie Bright? An Eastenders person apparently - I've never watched it so she's a mystery to me.


She was in a stitcom in the very early ninties with Joe McGann and Honor Blackman.  I think.  And also was on the Archers for ages, iirc.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 12, 2015)

The Upper Hand! I loved that.
And she was in Maid Marian too.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 12, 2015)

Wasn't she MeJulie in Ali G too?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2015)

Contestant number 4 = her off Corrie what had a baby with Chesney.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 13, 2015)

Don't know this one because Ive never seen Corrie either...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2015)

zoooo said:


> The Upper Hand! I loved that.
> And *she was in Maid Marian too.*


Interesting... To Google!


zoooo said:


> Contestant number 4 = her off Corrie what had a baby with Chesney.


6 year old me would prefer Chesney Hawkes.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> 6 year old me would prefer Chesney Hawkes.


Aw me too. There's still time!
I'm sure he's done a celeb show before... maybe that short lived sporty one.


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2015)

Apart from Harriott, no sign of the other necessary demographics, i.e. old, fat and camply gay. There's usually a rugby player there somewhere too, which may be even more likely this year as Strictly will overlap with the World Cup.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 15, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Aw me too. There's still time!
> I'm sure he's done a celeb show before... maybe that short lived sporty one.



He did Celebrity Masterchef recently.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 19, 2015)

stavros said:


> Apart from Harriott, no sign of the other necessary demographics, i.e. old, fat and camply gay. There's usually a rugby player there somewhere too, which may be even more likely this year as Strictly will overlap with the World Cup.



Carol Kirkwood (BBC breakfast weather presenter) has been announced now so we can tick the 'slightly older woman' box.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 19, 2015)

Peter Andre. Oh dear Lord.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2015)

good to see no brucie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> Peter Andre. Oh dear Lord.


I think he could be quite fun 

Otherwise no one is making me go "Oooooh...!" yet!!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 19, 2015)

Peter Andre? Okay, now I'm excited.

(Sad but true.)

He will definitely shoehorn a Michael Jackson routine in. And I can't bloody wait.


----------



## Glitter (Aug 19, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> Carol Kirkwood (BBC breakfast weather presenter) has been announced now so we can tick the 'slightly older woman' box.



Anton's partner sorted then...


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> Peter Andre. Oh dear Lord.



Expect a new volume of his autobiography by Christmas.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 21, 2015)

Another couple added now.
Daniel O'Donnell (Irish crooner) and Anthony Ogogo (Olympic boxer)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 21, 2015)

I may just not have been paying attention before but is the average age of this line-up somewhat higher than previous ones (so far, obviously)? Four in their 50s, and only two in their 20s.


----------



## stavros (Aug 22, 2015)

Eoin McLove is in!


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2015)

Jay McGuiness and Anita Rani have now been confirmed.

No, me either.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 24, 2015)

stavros said:


> Jay McGuiness and Anita Rani have now been confirmed.
> 
> No, me either.


Don't know Jay McGuiness, but Anita Rani presents Four Rooms.  (And she signed Dan Snow's open letter to try to save his father-in-law's vast estate in Scotland oppose Scottish independence).


----------



## Espresso (Aug 24, 2015)

Dunno who Anita Rani is, and the reason I know that is that because she's one of the celebs in the credits for the new series of Who Do You Think You Are and I remember thinking that was a very good question, seeing as I'd ever heard of her. 
And I have no idea who Jay McGuinness is. Or even which gender, come to that.  Blimey.

We've got the cheese overload sorted with Mr Harriot and with Mr O'Donnell.  Mr Ogogo is a very fine physical specimen, so he'll be the Cor! element. 
I reckon Mr Andre will be good; one of those contestants who gives it his all and is beside himself with glee to be there. 

Not long to go now. Yay!


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2015)

McGuinness is apparently in The Wanted, who are a boyband who aren't One Direction or JLS.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2015)

When I looked at a pic of him I thought he was an actor from Shameless. But no, apparently just a beardy, slightly grubby looking fella from a pop band.

Oh, and Jamelia now, apparently. Who presumably will be rather good.


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Oh, and Jamelia now, apparently. Who presumably will be rather good.



Pop stars have generally been quite good; Simon Webbe, Alesha Dixon, Sophie Ellis-Bextor, Kimberley Walsh, Jason Donovan. Do they have an inherent advantage? Are there any terrible exceptions? I can't remember any recently.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 26, 2015)

Have we hada celeb for the 'trained dancer' category yet?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 26, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Have we hada celeb for the 'trained dancer' category yet?


Maybe Helen George? (Blonde one from Call The Midwife.) She apparently has a musical theatre childhood background.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 27, 2015)

stavros said:


> Pop stars have generally been quite good; Simon Webbe, Alesha Dixon, Sophie Ellis-Bextor, Kimberley Walsh, Jason Donovan. Do they have an inherent advantage? Are there any terrible exceptions? I can't remember any recently.



Michelle Williams (from Destiny's Child) who danced with Brendan in 2010 was pretty bad afaicr.
But generally pop stars tend to be quite good.


----------



## stavros (Aug 27, 2015)

Four pop stars this year as well, if Andre still counts.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok, Iwan Thomas could be fun. No idea about his dancing ability, mind


----------



## colacubes (Aug 28, 2015)

Iwan Thomas is relevant to my interests


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2015)

Only a week to go until the coupling show.


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2015)

Jamelia is a dick. She made some shitty comments on Loose Women about plus sized clothing and how it shouldn't be available in regular shops. I can't remember exactly but she got quite a kicking for it on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2015)

Looby said:


> shitty comments on Loose Women



Meanwhile, a bear gets ready to address the masses in Saint Peter's Square.


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2015)

stavros said:


> Meanwhile, a bear gets ready to address the masses in Saint Peter's Square.



[emoji1]


----------



## zoooo (Sep 5, 2015)

Attitude Magazine » Gay BBC star claims Strictly snubbed him over same-sex couple demand Ugh, bit disappointing. Not disappointing that he's not on it as I barely know who he is - but suggesting gay people or men dancing with each other aren't suitable for a "family show"? Not cool, BBC person.

Of all the shows on telly I thought Strictly was one of the gay friendly ones.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2015)

So far....Ainsley has been amusing, Jamalia has great legs, the guy from The Wanted seems rather shy, the new dancers look good, Caroline Flack is still annoying


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 5, 2015)

I enjoyed Jamelia's honesty and Tess appearing to believe Call the Midwife woman can actually deliver babies.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 5, 2015)

Hmm so far. Loved Helen George's comment about Anton


----------



## zoooo (Sep 5, 2015)

The bloke from The Wanted was adorbs.
I was almost hoping Jamelia would get Anton so we could see her fake smile face.

I have a Mystic Meg feeling that Peter Andre might get the new girl. But will probably get proved wrong in about 2 minutes.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 5, 2015)

Peter Andre... *Fans self*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2015)

Anthony and Otti make a good couple I think, I hope he is not as bad as some of the other boxers that have been on SCD. Also Otti has lovely thighs, I can feel a girl crush coming on


----------



## zoooo (Sep 5, 2015)

Ha, the last 2 male celebs were the worst one and the best one. Lucky Jeanette.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2015)

Peter Andre and Jeanette are a good coupling too I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2015)

I can never hear "Puttin' on the Ritz"  without thinking of "Young Frankenstein"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2015)

don't like that ainsley harriott


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 5, 2015)

Daniel O'Donnell is going to get loads of votes and awkwardly be in this for bloody weeks isn't he?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2015)

Mr. QofG's likes Carol Kirkwood but I find her irrationally annoying!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Daniel O'Donnell is going to get loads of votes and awkwardly be in this for bloody weeks isn't he?


Oh yeah, Granny votes!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 5, 2015)

Liked Anita's reaction to Gleb.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 5, 2015)

Poor Pasha. 
Oh well, he did win last year.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2015)

Poor Katie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Poor Pasha.
> Oh well, he did win last year.


That too!!


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 5, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh yeah, Granny votes!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Poor Pasha.
> Oh well, he did win last year.


he's drawn the short straw this time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2015)

Gingerman said:


>



 I think we will be revisiting that episode a few times during this SCD


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 5, 2015)

Gleb: "We'll do it backwards"



(No innuendo required, surely)


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 5, 2015)

moomoo said:


> Peter Andre... *Fans self*



He loves his kids, you know.

Mr K's comment so far: "Last year was a golden year and this year it's going to be won by some doughy mother's favourite". I have to say I'm not inspired...mind you, I say that every year.

I just hope Tess doesn't spend the whole series saying " Jeanette Man RARRR RARRR".


----------



## zoooo (Sep 5, 2015)

Aw, Peter Andre looks really good already. <3


----------



## zoooo (Sep 5, 2015)

Hopefully the judges will vote O'Donnel out the first chance they get.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Aw, Peter Andre looks really good already. <3


Yeah, I thought Jamilia looked good too. In fact there was no one I thought  though tbh I didn't notice Daniel O'Donnell.

Peter Andre is a natural performer as well. Has moomoo fainted yet


----------



## trashpony (Sep 5, 2015)

Vine was also weirdly good. Nina (?) countryfile woman was also looking good as was jamelia.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Vine was also weirdly good. Nina (?) countryfile woman wS also looking good as was jamelia.


I remember seeing Jeremy Vine years and years ago as Frank 'N' Furter when BBC news did "The Rocky Horror Show" on Children in Need. It has stayed with me for some reason!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 5, 2015)

In fact here it is!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 5, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I remember seeing Jeremy Vine years and years ago as Frank 'N' Furter when BBC news did "The Rocky Horror Show" on Children in Need. It has stayed with me for some reason!


I can see why


----------



## Glitter (Sep 5, 2015)

I loathe Jamelia. Peter Andre looks good but I bet he cries everytime he gets feedback.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 5, 2015)

I do love you Glitter


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 6, 2015)

Ok - I'm just now watching on the player. Was a bit overcome with emotion during the opening sequences.  Tears were shed.


Ainsley Harriot and Natalie...  poor Nat. Cheesearama 
Ewan Thomas and Ola - Dear god.  I did fancy him, but now think he might be a bit of a nightmare
Jay McGuiness and Aliona - hmm... he's very non-boyband, maybe the strictly makeover will stop him looking like 'Mask'. Not sure they're a good match.
Jeremy Vine and Karen.  Poor Karen.  She'll be good with him, but he's a twat - even if he is quite attractive.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 6, 2015)

Helen George and Aljaz - wow, good-looking couple.  It occurs to me (with the platinum locks)... is Kristina Rhianoff out this year?  Oh, and that makes me remember - all the stuff with Ola Jordan slagging off the show via James last yera, but she's back.
Jamelia and Tristan.  Hmm... I love tristan, very, very much.  Jamelia comes across as someone i'd love, but then I remember some of the nasty stuff she's said in the past.  Hmm.
Georgia-May Foot and Jiovanni.  Seems about right.  I liked what she said about being seen as a woman.  
Kirsty Gallagher and Brendan. Little split-second delay from Brendan before the "pleased face".  Maybe she was bad in the group dance.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 6, 2015)

Anthony Ogogo and Oti. Awww - he's a proper cutie.  I like him! (and his lisp!) And Oti is so amazingly pretty - like a cartoon character - a disney princess or something.
Daniel O'Donnell and Kristina (ahh - she is back). Is he dead behind the eyes or is it maybe botox? That's who anton should be with.
Peter Andre and Janette. Yay! I quite like Peter, despite everything.  Reckon he might be quite good, too. A great pairing.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 6, 2015)

Seriously, Daniel OD - is he on valium?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 6, 2015)

Hang on - who's with Joanne from Grimsby?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 6, 2015)

Anita Rani and Gleb.   Pretty boy and lots of international strictly experience.  She seems sweet and clever.  Meh.
Kellie Bright and Kevin.  Brilliant. She seems so sweet - like her a lot, and he's the best person for her in the absence of Robin. 
Katie Derham and Anton!  Really?! Poor Katie. 
Carol Kirkwood and Pasha, then.  I've never really taken to Pasha, maybe this will bring out a more likable side to him.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 6, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Hang on - who's with Joanne from Grimsby?



She's taken over from Karen on It Takes Two. Apparently.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 6, 2015)

Btw - Loving Kellie Bright's frock. Also Jamelia and Helen and Katie.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 6, 2015)

Kirsty is stiff.
Carol surprisingly good.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 6, 2015)

paulhackett said:


> She's taken over from Karen on It Takes Two. Apparently.


oh.  That's a shame.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 6, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Seriously, Daniel OD - is he on valium?


No. That's what he's always like. 
I know a lot of people who are from where he's from and they either talk as slowly and enunciate as deliberately as he does or they talksobloodyfastyoucan'tunderstandasinglesoddingwordtheysaybecauseitallrunsintoonebiglongsound. 
No middle ground. I've always thought it was a bit odd. Two tribes of people must inhabit Donegal. The speedy mouths and the calm talkers.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 6, 2015)

Espresso said:


> No. That's what he's always like.
> I know a lot of people who are from where he's from and they either talk as slowly and enunciate as deliberately as he does or they talksobloodyfastyoucan'tunderstandasinglesoddingwordtheysaybecauseitallrunsintoonebiglongsound.
> No middle ground. I've always thought it was a bit odd. Two tribes of people must inhabit Donegal. The speedy mouths and the calm talkers.


but it wasn't just his speech. It looked like he was on standby.


----------



## stavros (Sep 6, 2015)

I've got to say, Mick Hucknall is looking good for his age.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 6, 2015)

I watched it today. Bit underwhelmed to be honest. 

Am surprisingly liking Peter and the country file woman. No one else really excited me. I normally like Jamielia cos she reminds me of me, saying what she thinks and not thinking of the consequences, but even she didn't make me prick my ears up. 

Daniel to go first. 

Like the new lady dancer, although I feel sorry for the wardrobe people keeping her boobs in check, it's another Christina when it come to that. 
The two new boys seemed quite bland to me, but I'm sure a bit of It Takes Two will help with that. 

Want it to start properly!!!!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 6, 2015)

When does it actually start?


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 6, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> all the stuff with Ola Jordan slagging off the show via James last yera, but she's back.



Smiling like someone was holding a gun to her back in the line up


----------



## zoooo (Sep 6, 2015)

Someone's got to pay the mortgage on James's house.


----------



## mrscooker (Sep 25, 2015)

And we're off! Just realised this was on tonight, was gearing up for tomorrow.  Kelly just got 3 sevens and no drink in the house!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 25, 2015)

Aw, poor little Agogo with his little arm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Aw, poor little Agogo with his little arm.


i reckon he'll do alright


----------



## trashpony (Sep 25, 2015)

Poor Carole. 

Kellie was much better than expected and Helen was a revelation. Anthony has promise.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Poor Carole.
> 
> Kellie was much better than expected and Helen was a revelation. Anthony has promise.


looking forward to ainsley harriott getting voted off


----------



## zoooo (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm glad Helen was good, I want Aljaz to win!

My favourite bit so far was Craig flirting with Danny Dyer.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 25, 2015)

Omg that Gleb dancer is gorgeous!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 25, 2015)

I've gone a bit #TeamGleb.


----------



## mrscooker (Sep 25, 2015)

Well that was fun.  The women had this one.  Apart from Carol.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 26, 2015)

Just watched last night's one now. I felt a bit sorry for Carol because the rest of them were a very high standard for the first programme.
But I hope we're not going to have a whole series of them wiffling on about how handsome Gleb is, because it was a bit on the cringey side.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 26, 2015)

Am I the only person who doesn't really find Gleb attractive   I mean he's not bad looking but I can't really see why everyone's banging on about him!

Anyway, Helen, Anita and Anthony were my faves. I didn't like Kellie's dance at all, Daniel looked like he's on valium so I suspect waltz is the only dance he'll be any good at  and poor Carole had a nightmare.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 26, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't really find Gleb attractive   I mean he's not bad looking but I can't really see why everyone's banging on about him!



Me neither - I think he's good looking in an even featured way but not any more than any of the rest of them (except Brendan and Anton who I think are both hideous). Not at all swoonsome and I thought that bit where they panned to his wife was really odd


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2015)

Gleb reminded me a bit of wotsit in Dirty Dancing. Might have been his dancing/outfit though, as much as anything else.

Aljaz is still the cutest.


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2015)

They did the same thing for Aljaz when he started, and one of the other Russian men who's now left.

I've got to admit I didn't feel as hyped last night as I have in previous years. Maybe it's because I was watching it online, which I'm going to have to do for tonight's as well as it places third in importance behind eating and England-Wales this evening.


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2015)

Is Georgia one of these stage school had some training sorts?


----------



## moomoo (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh God. I've always loved Jeremy Vine, but in a sparkly shirt? Yes. Just yes. 

*Swoon.*


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

moomoo said:


> Oh God. I've always loved Jeremy Vine, but in a sparkly shirt? Yes. Just yes.
> 
> *Swoon.*


Wrong 'un.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 26, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Wrong 'un.



Shush! He's delicious!!!


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2015)

moomoo said:


> Shush! He's delicious!!!


It really does take all sorts


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

moomoo said:


> Shush! He's delicious!!!


I worked on his show for a bit. He was a decent sort.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2015)

I have taken agin Katie Derham. I don't know why.


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2015)

This classical music lady was pretty good


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I have taken agin Katie Derham. I don't know why.


Hendo used to work with her. She is very nice. I like her and she has a fabulous figure. The jive is a really tricky first dance and she nailed it.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Hendo used to work with her. She is very nice. I like her and she has a fabulous figure. The jive is a really tricky first dance and she nailed it.


Her dress is ace. I expect if she's nice this show will cure my irrational agin-taking of her.


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2015)

Iwan suddenly looked likely chunkier Jimmy Somerville there


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

Also I met her husband once at the restaurant chain he part owns in London (Leon) and he gave me a free lunch and book just because I gave him feedback. So I am Team Dereham. Despite Anton.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 26, 2015)

I like Katie Derham and have never worked with her. It's actually quite nice to see fuckface Anton actually dance too


----------



## colacubes (Sep 26, 2015)

Iwan was shit.  I still fancy him though


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

I love Tristan.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Iwan was shit.  I still fancy him though


Wrong 'un.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2015)

I forgot how cute Tristan was. <3


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

Jamelia is pretty good and has amazing hair.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2015)

Jamelia and Tristan's dance was so cute. I like them.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

She's a bit of a diva apparently.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 26, 2015)

Jamelia looks a bit fat. I hope she thinks so when she sees the VT. 
I hate her


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2015)

Peter Andreeeeee.

I'm excited and I'm not ashamed.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

Also Katie Dereham is a day younger than me. We're practically twins.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

I think Peter and Janette could be genius together.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh my.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 26, 2015)

Lordy.  That was amaze.  Although I think it may have been slightly clever choreography and music.


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2015)

Who wouldn't enjoy a bit of tug and pull?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 26, 2015)

Omg Peter pulls it off


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2015)

I like how bouncy Giovanni is. 
I have never fancied so many of the pro dancers...


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

Loads of potential! I'm excited now and off to catch up on Friday's show. I love Strictly.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 26, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Jamelia looks a bit fat. I hope she thinks so when she sees the VT.
> I hate her


I'm only saying this because she is vile about women who are overweight. In case anyone thinks I'm really mean


----------



## zoooo (Sep 26, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I'm only saying this because she is vile about women who are overweight. In case anyone thinks I'm really mean


I assumed there must be a reason for such vehemence. It made me lol though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2015)

moomoo said:


> Shush! He's delicious!!!


I am with moomoo on this. He makes my heart flutter

However we are not watching live cos the rugby is on


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I'm only saying this because she is vile about women who are overweight. In case anyone thinks I'm really mean


I'd forgotten about that.  @ Jamelia.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 26, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't really find Gleb attractive   I mean he's not bad looking but I can't really see why everyone's banging on about him!
> 
> Anyway, Helen, Anita and Anthony were my faves. I didn't like Kellie's dance at all, Daniel looked like he's on valium so I suspect waltz is the only dance he'll be any good at  and poor Carole had a nightmare.



No. Gleb looks Like Tom Cruise and tried really hard to be Patrick Swayze. I bear him no ill will(at this stage) but so far he is ok.



trashpony said:


> Me neither - I think he's good looking in an even featured way but not any more than any of the rest of them (except Brendan and Anton who I think are both hideous). Not at all swoonsome and I thought that bit where they panned to his wife was really odd



Wash your mouth out woman. Brendan is lovely. 


zoooo said:


> Gleb reminded me a bit of wotsit in Dirty Dancing. Might have been his dancing/outfit though, as much as anything else.
> 
> Aljaz is still the cutest.



He totally was made to do Swayze's moves and the leather jacket for countryfile was a huge nod to that.



trashpony said:


> Jamelia looks a bit fat. I hope she thinks so when she sees the VT.
> I hate her



She's a cunt. Sadly she's a decent dancer but her dress did fuck all for her.


Peter Andre was great. Annoying but great. He will either walk away with it or be out v. Soon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2015)

Just catching up on Saturday
Jay and Aliona - what a cute couple and he seems really sweet. Loved the way he was concentrating so much. I hope he does well


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 27, 2015)

Okay, got distracted by a stupid fucking person on facebook criticising the welfare state!

Jeremy - oh dear  

Peter Andre - great and I do like him but is he too good too soon?

Iwan Thomas - I _so _wanted him to be good but he wasn't

Katie Derham - really liked her


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2015)

I find I really enjoy the dances if I love the songs they're being done to. Thus _Roll Over Beethoven_ and _Ain't No Other Man_ won me over for Derham and Andre (I was going to write Katie and Peter, but that could be misinterpreted).


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 29, 2015)

Finally caught up.

Kellie, Georgia, Jay all good. Helen, Katie, Anita, Peter all v good, although as ever I only really see Janette out of that couple because she's so magnetically amazing to watch.

Carole lovely but wasn't great. Ainsley will do well in the Halloween special with that hunch! And lol at Craig needling Jamelia about loving herself during the dance, which she blatantly was.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2015)

I think Daniel O'Donnell might be growing on me a bit... :/
Oh my. Aljaz is all dirty. What are they trying to do to us? *faints*

I want to adopt Jay, but also marry him.


----------



## JimW (Oct 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> ...
> I want to adopt Jay, but also marry him.


Bit of a spud-faced moomin boy but he can waltz it turns out.
Iwan was proper rubbish.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh dear Euan - that was fucking hopeless 

I still hate jamelia. Even if I didn't know about what she'd said, I still think I wouldn't like her. 

Jay is adorable


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 3, 2015)

Jay was properly good. 

Can Iwan put his boobs away, they're just adding to the OTT shiteness of the performance. 

I am already utterly over the fucking twee Northerner and Italian cliche crap. Black pudding. Like they don't have that in Italy. 

But Jay. Lovely Waltz.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2015)

JimW said:


> Bit of a spud-faced moomin boy but he can waltz it turns out.


Ha, I think I only fancy him when he's dancing. I actually quite liked his long hair.


----------



## JimW (Oct 3, 2015)

"I wasn't expecting this sophisticated lady..." Darcy calls Georgia cheap!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2015)

Aw bless that little georgia.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Ha, I think I only fancy him when he's dancing. I actually quite liked his long hair.


Me too! To both


----------



## JimW (Oct 3, 2015)

I'll have to vote three times for Anthony, he'll need em.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2015)

Missed half of the dances due to child bath time but did see Jay who was lovely!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2015)

I didn't really enjoy  that Charleston


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2015)

I liked Gleb's almost kicking Anita in the face cartwheel.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2015)

I also like that this lot of celebs aren't shy to look pissed off when they get lower marks from the judges.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I didn't really enjoy  that Charleston


I didn't either but I don't know why. She's good and I like her


----------



## JimW (Oct 3, 2015)

Jeremy's daughter is a mini-me of him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2015)

Jeremy is going to be embarrassing isn't here


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2015)

I quite liked the Charleston. She's so tiny and enthusiastic.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 3, 2015)

Dad dancing American Smooth! 

I'm not a big Charleston fan, but I like Anita. Rather see her in other dances.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2015)

We  have turned over for the rugby now


----------



## moomoo (Oct 3, 2015)

I actually love Jeremy Vine.

Sorry.


----------



## JimW (Oct 3, 2015)

Karen's agent can circulate her availability for panto season.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2015)

Karen Clifton is just the best name for a Venezuelan mambo champion


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2015)

moomoo said:


> I actually love Jeremy Vine.
> 
> Sorry.


Don't be sorry. Celebrate your love!!!!!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2015)

Ohhh, is she married to that famous chef (in the audience)?
Liked Derham's dress again.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 3, 2015)

I want Katie's dress. And the tango was excellent. I can't like Anton!


----------



## FiFi (Oct 3, 2015)

The Resident Teen has just reminded me that it was Jay we had to buy picture items of when she was in her Wanted fan-girl phase.
I think watching tonight has rekindled her 1st crush!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Ohhh, is she married to that famous chef (in the audience)?
> Liked Derham's dress again.


Karen? No - Kevin from Grimsby! 

Yes Katie looked fab. She must be lovely because wardrobe like her a lot


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2015)

Lol no, I mean is Katie Derham married to the chef. He's Scottish or American or something. Or both. Erm...

God, I hate quick step.


----------



## JimW (Oct 3, 2015)

Peter maintaining the standard


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2015)

oh dunno! 

Yuck Peter Andre sticks his tongue out all the time.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 3, 2015)

I like Janettes outfit too. Is the Quickstep not a bit slow?


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 3, 2015)

Iwan isn't helping himself by standing in the background looking utterly fucked off in every Claud shot.


----------



## JimW (Oct 3, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Iwan isn't helping himself by standing in the background looking utterly fucked off in every Claud shot.


On the other hand, that'd be the least of his problems


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2015)

Jesus fucking christ.

Approx 5 people in the country noticed Helen at all.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2015)

Jay is aces. He was good last week and this week his waltz was beautiful. And his gobsmacked face when they were all complimenting him both times was a joy to behold. Good on him.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2015)

I have seen a spoiler and am disapppointed, but not surprised, at who is going out this evening. If I can work out how to do the spoiler tag, I will put it on here so others can see.

ETA - Nope, can't work it out.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2015)

Iwan and Jeremy in the dance off for me. With Jeremy going.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2015)

Hah! 
I obviously know what I'm talking about.  NOT


----------



## JimW (Oct 4, 2015)

Worried about Anthony


----------



## JimW (Oct 4, 2015)

45p well spent.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't want Tristan to gooooo.  

(Of the 2 couples I heard from a spoiler were in the dance off, only one of them was right.)


----------



## JimW (Oct 4, 2015)

Tristan must have been relieved to be up against Iwan.


----------



## JimW (Oct 4, 2015)

Out before Ola could bully him was probably kindest


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2015)

Seems like the right result.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 4, 2015)

Ola out. Strictly over for another year for me.


----------



## JimW (Oct 4, 2015)

Peter Andre in "never given birth" shocker


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm glad he's gone, he's a cocky twat


----------



## Espresso (Oct 4, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm glad he's gone, he's a cocky twat



See there at the end, he tried to pick Ola up to twizzle her about and she obviously didn't want him to.
So he did it anyway. 
Cockwomble


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2015)

Some odd marking in there I thought. Craig giving higher scores than Len or Bruno?!

Shame Iwan was awful, he seemed a nice bloke when he was running. But he was awful. And a dick.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 4, 2015)

belboid said:


> Some odd marking in there I thought. Craig giving higher scores than Len or Bruno?!
> 
> Shame Iwan was awful, he seemed a nice bloke when he was running. But he was awful. And a dick.



I met him at the time he was running, he was a right arsehole then too


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2015)

I like Ola, though. That's partly why I am disappointed that they're out.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 4, 2015)

Just watched Saturday's show. I loved Anita's charleston, was surprised at Len saying it lacked charleston content  Also loved Kellie and KFG, and Katie's tango (including excellent tango bored face). Liked Helen, but it didn't set me on fire. Ditto the orange one.

Actually couldn't bear to watch Iwan. Can't be arsed to watch the results show so I'm glad to hear he's got the boot.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 4, 2015)

So glad Jamelia was in the bottom two. EVERYONE HATES YOU


----------



## Glitter (Oct 5, 2015)

trashpony said:


> So glad Jamelia was in the bottom two. EVERYONE HATES YOU



Hahaha I just caught up on this andcI thought of you when her name was called out. 

Brendan was shitting it too so I'm doubly glad she ended up down there. 

I like Anita, Jay and Kellie best I think. I also quite like Helen, Georgia and Anton's partner (apparently not enough to remember her name). 

Daniel O'Donnell is growing on me and I quite like Ainsley too. 

Peter Andre is already irritating the fucking tits off me and I won't miss Ola and Iuan. 

Oh and Aliaj in that jeans/vest/tattoo/dirt combo? :fansself:


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Oh and Aliaj in that jeans/vest/tattoo/dirt combo? :fansself:


I still haven't got over it, to be honest.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 5, 2015)

I would rather jamilia went instead of Ewan but on dance ability it was the right call. 

I am liking Daniel more than I thought I would and Ainsley isn't as annoying as I remember him.  I'm not really feeling any of the girls, except maybe Anita.  

Was loving all the dresses on Saturday though. Really nice work.


----------



## belboid (Oct 5, 2015)

Never having seen Annoying Women, or whatever it's called, I had no previous opinion of Jamilia, and think she's been quite nice so far.

Surprised there's not been more people having a go at the 'pro'


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 5, 2015)

She thinks women that breastfeed in public should shroud themselves in a sack*

It's OK to show a bit of boob while dancing though



*I paraphrase a bit there


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2015)

She seems to have also said that underweight and overweight women should only be able to buy clothes in specialist shops, so that they feel shamed into doing something about themselves. :/

Aside from her utterly bizarre views, I quite like her dancing so far. And her green tassle dress was lovely.


----------



## Looby (Oct 5, 2015)

Even the fact that she works on that hideous show is enough to get her on my shitlist. Awful programme, awful person. I hope she goes soon.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 5, 2015)

I quite liked Jamelia, until she started on LW. Loved her sticking up for her mate Alesha (oh, strictly connection there) on Buzzcocks years ago. Anyway, I thought she was shite but with no humility about it whatsoever and was entirely unsurprised to see her in the bottom two.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I quite liked Jamelia, until she started on LW. Loved her sticking up for her mate Alesha (oh, strictly connection there) on Buzzcocks years ago.


That was very funny.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 6, 2015)

Watched ITT tonight.  Looked to me like Daniel O'Donnell has lost a lot of weight already, dyed his hair and come off the valium   I've never seen him so lively


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2015)

Anita is on Who Do You Think You Are? At the moment. It has it's really rather shocking parts.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 7, 2015)

I like Iwan's tatts


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 7, 2015)

And the whole thing is a lot more fun without bloody Brucie


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2015)

I liked that movie opener. Jay as Indiana Jones works for me.

Carol just seems to be stumbling aimlessly around, unfortunately.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 10, 2015)

belboid said:


> Anita is on Who Do You Think You Are? At the moment. It has it's really rather shocking parts.


It was a powerful episode, wasn't it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2015)

Kellie's charleston was excellent but I can't warm to her I'm afraid 

Ainsley....oh dear


----------



## trashpony (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah I feel a bit like that about Kelly too. 

Was that rumba actually dancing? It just looked like a series of poses to me


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2015)

Anita looks like Flavia this week.

Giovanni is a bit sexy, but he reminds me of Vincent which kind of ruins it. (I do miss Vincent though!)


----------



## trashpony (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes she does doesn't she! I'm team Helen I think


----------



## JimW (Oct 10, 2015)

Daniel is by far the oddest fish in the pond.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 10, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Lol no, I mean is Katie Derham married to the chef. He's Scottish or American or something. Or both. Erm...
> 
> God, I hate quick step.


Henry Dimbleby. He owns the Leon chain of restaurants and gave me a free lunch once and cookbook. Hendo used to work with Katie and said she was lovely.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 10, 2015)

Just about caught up after being away last week. I love Jay, Georgia, Katie and Anita. Also Ainsley and Kelly's Charleston was great. Am glad Iwan went last week.


----------



## JimW (Oct 10, 2015)

Peter looks pretty creepy in that get-up.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Henry Dimbleby. He owns the Leon chain of restaurants and gave me a free lunch once and cookbook. Hendo used to work with Katie and said she was lovely.


Ah I seee. I saw Paul Rankin in the audience, and knew someone said she was with a chef so I wrongly thought it might have been him.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2015)

I do not approve of his piratey beard. But I didn't mind his dance.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2015)

Daniel O'Donnell is just too "Father Ted" for me to take him seriously


----------



## trashpony (Oct 10, 2015)

I think jamelia was pretty dreadful (and not because I don't like her). Over marked


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2015)

Has Jay been on yet? We missed the beginning and are now on catch-up (just watched Daniel)


----------



## JimW (Oct 10, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Has Jay been on yet? We missed the beginning and are now on catch-up (just watched Daniel)


Not yet, must be soon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2015)

JimW said:


> Not yet, must be soon.


Ta!


----------



## JimW (Oct 10, 2015)

They've killed Karen!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2015)

meep. Their Ghost dance made me a bit moist-eyed. 
Probably mainly because it made me think of the film, though.


----------



## JimW (Oct 10, 2015)

That song was ruined for me because it was on every karaoke machine in China getting murdered by pissed up party cadres


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2015)

I think Peter Andre's dance seemed quite good but his fucking stupid costume got in the way


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think Peter Andre's dance seemed quite good but his fucking stupid costume got in the way


Yeah, I think wardrobe got a bit carried away.


----------



## JimW (Oct 10, 2015)

Spud boy is pretty good


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2015)

HOW CAN JAY BE SO GOOD??


----------



## trashpony (Oct 10, 2015)

OMG!!!! That was fucking incredible


----------



## JimW (Oct 10, 2015)

Drug test


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2015)

That was just the coolest thing ever. It's such a shame he can't possibly be in the bottom two, cos I want to see that again.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 10, 2015)

bloody hell. Jay was amazing.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 10, 2015)

Also loved Anita and really felt the emotion. Jay is looking like the winner right now though.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 10, 2015)

I think Resident Teen has just dissolved into a puddle!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 10, 2015)

zoooo said:


> That was just the coolest thing ever. It's such a shame he can't possibly be in the bottom two, cos I want to see that again.


I player.


----------



## JimW (Oct 10, 2015)

Have voted for Anthony again as he was a bit crap and so early in the show might be forgotten.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I player.


Ooh, I always forget that!


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 10, 2015)

Jay was better than many people have been in the final. That was incredible! 

I liked Anita too. I thought we were very much reminded this week why Antons choreography will never win Strictly.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 10, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Jay was better than many people have been in the final. That was incredible!
> 
> I liked Anita too. I thought we were very much reminded this week why Antons choreography will never win Strictly.


Yeah, I think Katie has been short changed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Yeah, I think Katie has been short changed.


Me too, she seems a good dancer with potential but Anton didn'tmake use of that. Mind you I can't stand Anton so I am biased


----------



## FiFi (Oct 10, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Jay was better than many people have been in the final. That was incredible!
> 
> I liked Anita too. I thought we were very much reminded this week why Antons choreography will never win Strictly.


He's going to hold Katie back. 
If they get on in the competition he needs to bring in someone to teach them both!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 10, 2015)

FiFi said:


> He's going to hold Katie back.
> If they get on in the competition he needs to bring in someone to teach them both!


He's very good at ballroom tbf. Hopeless at Latin.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> He's very good at ballroom tbf. Hopeless at Latin.


I know. But Katie will have to do both to get close to the finals


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2015)

Just watched Jeremy, he was rubbish but I loved Karen shouting "Get In!!"


----------



## Glitter (Oct 10, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too, she seems a good dancer with potential but Anton didn'tmake use of that. Mind you I can't stand Anton so I am biased



At least he had the stones to take responsibility for it though. 

I am Team Jay. 

A) He is brilliant.
B) He seems like a nice boy and
C) Peter Andre is getting right on my tits and I really don't want him to win it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2015)

Thought Anita's dance was lovely but not sure about the "rampant crab" move!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2015)

That move looked a LOT sexier when they showed them practising it on Zoe's show.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 10, 2015)

We've just watched Jay on repeat and he was flawless. Perfectly in sync with Aliona the whole time. A-maz-ing darling.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2015)

Just seen Jay. Brilliant. The changes in tempo and style and feel of the dance were so well done. Just great!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 10, 2015)

This tweet made me laugh


----------



## trashpony (Oct 10, 2015)

Jay went to dance school (obviously). Shouldn't we hate him for it?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 10, 2015)

Haven't half of them?


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 10, 2015)

Whilst I've had a few raised eyebrows about contestants who've had professional dance training as adults I've always assumed that lots of people in 'entertainment' have had dance lessons as children or have gone to stage school. His experience seems to have been the latter. Ultimately I've never been that peed off about the 'dirty ringahs' as you've always needed more than being a good dancer to win this and the best dancer really hasn't won quite a few times. It's a show, innit.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 11, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Jay went to dance school (obviously). Shouldn't we hate him for it?


He's clearly done ballet - have you seen the way he spins?  Helen has also done lots of ballet - she said somewhere that she idolises Darcy.  Kellie went to Sylvia Young I think and Georgia also went to stage school.  I do think Jay is probably the biggest ringer but for some reason I don't care!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 11, 2015)

Ms T said:


> He's clearly done ballet - have you seen the way he spins?  Helen has also done lots of ballet - she said somewhere that she idolises Darcy.  Kellie went to Sylvia Young I think and Georgia also went to stage school.  I do think Jay is probably the biggest ringer but for some reason I don't care!


No, neither do I. I've just watched it again on fb


----------



## Ms T (Oct 11, 2015)

I just watched last week's results show and it seems that from what Darcy said ballet training isn't always an advantage in Latin dancing. 

In terms of great dancers with no previous training, I'm also supporting Anita and Katie.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah my sister trained to be a ballet dancer until she was about 21 and she's very stiff doing any other kind of dancing


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 11, 2015)

I keep missing the start (because I'm napping), or being out when strictly is on, so I haven't been able to post live.  

Anyway, Jay: that jive started well, but then got better and better - the music change was unusual for strictly, but so important for what that jive became.

I think he gets away with the taint of his stage school past, because he's so un-showbizzy... unlike Denise Van Outen, who probably got it worst.  You can't really imagine Jay having enjoyed his dance classes, tho he likely did.  

Interesting that the sportsment this year have been so hopeless.  Anthony is so attractive and fit and young... it's so disappointing that he seems to be so weak.  Love Oti too.


Peter Andre looked dreadful in his paso.  Like the honey monster.  

Did everyone else know that Tim and Jeremy Vine were brothers?  I like him more than I thought I would.

Someone seems to be gradually turning down Danioel O'Donnells valium drip.  He's quite funny.

Can't warm to Kirsty Gallagher, so reather glad that she seems to be duff. And beyond pleased that that nasty cow Jamelia is so much worse than she clearly thinks she is.

I'm not feeling Anita or Katie, but contrary to the consensus I quite like Kellie.

I have a complicated relationship with Helen.  Not sure if I love her or loathe her.  I think it's falling towards loathe.  It's something about her slightly pollyanna, posh girl manner.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 11, 2015)

I love the sheer joy they seem to take in each others performance - the response to Jay or Jeremy by everyone (admittedly can only see those at the front) is like GBBO. Shared joy in one another's achievements is a good thing on the telly.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2015)

I really like all the new dancers. The two or three they had last year/the year before were a bit odd and they soon disappeared again. Oti is amazing - she looked so good in the boxing outfit, and she kind of had to dance her heart out to make up for Ogogo and his gammy arm.

I couldn't even quite remember who Kirsty was, since she was covered in dog makeup and the wrong colour hair. I figured it out in the end though.

I like Kellie too. The Star Wars dance was so fun. I want to use a lightsaber as a cane.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 11, 2015)

I know I say it on this thread every sodding year, but I despise the rumba. Stupid posey, gurny, pouty thing that it is. Georgia looked fantastic, of course, because she usually does, but still. Tripe. Now I am stunned to find myself looking forward to seeing what Jay will do with it. He is brilliant. His Argentine Tango is going to be a thing to behold, as well. 

Jay is immense. And I've decided that no one's bothered by him being a ringer because he seems so absolutely lovely. Did you notice him thanking the woman with the popcorn? What a sweetheart.

As for the rest of them, Kellie and Kevin were ace. I love her. And I liked Flavita and Gleb's dance. Anton let Katie down badly tonight, he obviously needs to call in a choreographer for his latin dances. Why is Giovanni so sweaty? I noticed it last week and it was the same this week - he comes off the floor absolutely dripping in sweat, while Georgia just looks a bit puffed. Odd. I feel a bit sorry for Anthony, he's obviously keen, but his injury is affecting him but I don't think he's really got the moves, either. Could hardly make out Peter's steps because of his silly boots, though I like her, so I am hopeful they'll come out with something a bit good next week. Helen is fab. And I never thought I'd say this, but I really like Daniel O'Donnell. 

My shout for the dance off - Jamelia & Tristan against Kirsty & Brendan. Either of them would be worthy leavers, to be right.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 11, 2015)

Flavita 

Jay actually went to a dedicated dance school before going to stage school so I think it's fair to say that he enjoys dancing. He was certainly enjoying himself last night 

I like Daniel O'Donnell too. Who'd have thought it! It's really interesting to see how much Anton has clearly been coasting all these years by being paired with the shit no-hopers. I hope he pulls his finger out for Katie's sake


----------



## colacubes (Oct 11, 2015)

Just caught up.  I have nothing to say other than OMFG Jay   That was proper special


----------



## Looby (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm watching for the third bloody time because I keep falling asleep. [emoji35]
I really like Kellie, she seems really sweet. 
Jamelia is reassuringly shit so hopefully she won't be in for too long. Bloody Anton! I feel sorry for Katie, that routine was dreadful. 

I really like Anita and yeah bloody hell she does look like Flavia there. 
Kirsty leaves me cold (plus I can't stand Brendan) and Peter really irritates me. 
I was absolutely pissing myself when Jeremy and Karen got their scores and she was pouring the sweets in her mouth. [emoji1]
After all the comments, I can't wait to see Jay!


----------



## Looby (Oct 11, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Just caught up.  I have nothing to say other than OMFG Jay   That was proper special


Just got there, that was amazing! It was effortless. Woah!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2015)

Karen's reactions were funny.

Sometimes Jamelia really seems like she can dance, and then sometimes, like last night, she seems totally clunky and awkward, like he's throwing around a sack of potatoes. And I don't know if it's my imagination, but after her dance the fellow celebs didn't seem to clap very enthusiastically. I'm probably projecting. But it is interesting to see who seems popular with the other contestants.


----------



## Looby (Oct 11, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Karen's reactions were funny.
> 
> Sometimes Jamelia really seems like she can dance, and then sometimes, like last night, she seems totally clunky and awkward, like he's throwing around a sack of potatoes. And I don't know if it's my imagination, but after her dance the fellow celebs didn't seem to clap very enthusiastically. I'm probably projecting though.


I thought that but then thought I was imagining it too.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 11, 2015)

I like Kellie too. And I loved the Star Wars dance. 

I like Anthony too but I can't warm to Oti. 

I can't remember whose dance it was but after they panned to the others watching and KfG was saying it was good which made me love him even more. 

I think I like all the never going to win it contestants, even Daniel and Ainsley. Carol is really sweet and I quite like Jeremy too. Struggling to warm to Kirsty despite Brendan. Jamielia can FRO. I hope she's in the bottom two again. 

I like Anita and I think I like Helen too. I think them and Katie (if Anton doesn't fuck it up) could all be contenders for the top three but I reckon it's going to come down to Jay or Andre for the winner. And I really hope it's not 'I love my kids'.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 11, 2015)

I am not surprised to hear that Jay went to dance school, but I really don't care. That jive was magical to watch, and I have watched it loads of times. 

I hope he wins over Andre, because he is so talented and also seems like such a nice chap.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2015)

Jay isn't COMPLETELY perfect, so he does have a littttttle bit of space for improving. For example sometimes his free arm looks a bit flappy and awkward. And it'll just be a pleasure to see what she can get him to do. Lifts and stuff.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 11, 2015)

I hope Jamelia is in the dance-off.  Or Kirsty.


----------



## JimW (Oct 11, 2015)

I want my 45p back [emoji35]


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2015)

Carol and Pasha must have got sooooo many votes.


----------



## JimW (Oct 11, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Carol and Pasha must have got sooooo many votes.


She has the right fan demographic for phoning in I suppose.


----------



## JimW (Oct 11, 2015)

Anthony not as good as his first attempt [emoji20]


----------



## Glitter (Oct 11, 2015)

JimW said:


> Anthony not as good as his first attempt [emoji20]



Better than Ainsley though.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2015)

JimW said:


> She has the right fan demographic for phoning in I suppose.


Ha. Fans of weather?

Wish Tomasz Schafernaker was doing it. <3


----------



## JimW (Oct 11, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Better than Ainsley though.


Apparently not. Save me voting next week.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 11, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Better than Ainsley though.



Ha! What do I know?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2015)

That was a very weird goodbye song.


----------



## JimW (Oct 11, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Ha. Fans of weather?
> 
> Wish Tomasz Schafernaker was doing it. <3


Daytime telly watchers might be more likely to phone in my entirely evidence-free theory


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2015)

JimW said:


> Daytime telly watchers might be more likely to phone in my entirely evidence-free theory


Ah yes, maybe!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 11, 2015)

zoooo said:


> That was a very weird goodbye song.


It was like someone had googled the words but not heard the tune! Everyone looked weird jerking and bobbing along at the end. How the feck do you move to it?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 11, 2015)

Late to the party again.

Still loving Kellie and KfG. Their Charleston was bloody great. Helen was also lovely to watch, very classy. Totally agree re. Anton's shit choreography, poor Katie. Thought Anita was great but was distracted by how unflattering the short wig was on her.

We were out last night, with PIL babysitting. This morning MIL told me Jay had 'brought the house down, absolutely incredible' and Bruno was dishing out the tens...really, I thought, how good can it be? Well  He has the personality of a potato off-floor, but my god, that was teh sex.

E2A Kevin and Karen are the best couple ever. My vicarious life crush on them both has only grown after that ubercute pro dance. Plus, Karen's sweet-troughing moment reminded me of the time she ate the banana from her Carmen Miranda hat while the judges were laying into Dave Hairy Biker  SO COOL


----------



## belboid (Oct 11, 2015)

well, that was quite an episode.  there are half a dozen who really should get a place in the final at the moment, tho I was glad to see peter had a pretty crap dance, even if he was ten absurdly overmarked.

Kevin and Kelly, absolutely brilliant, I will want to watch that one again.  But Jay.  Fuck me sideways with a lightsabre. Just absurdly good. Even if he did have a years lessons when he was 13, who gives a flying fuck?  Fucking brilliant.  once I actually watched him, not Aliona


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2015)

I was a bit wibbly in the results show, seeing as Natalie's Mum and Dad had come over from Australia because I remember in some other series when they came and that was the night she got kicked out. Poor Lowes. But no, she managed to stay this time. But I reckon she was right to invite them over early doors, rather than waiting for Blackpool or the final, because much as I have a big fat girl crush on her, I don't think she'll be in either.

I've been pondering on this whole notion of "But Jay's had training" line and what I think is that even if I had training every day from now to pancake Tuesday in 2021 with my most venerable Lord Ian Waite - be still my beating heart   - I'd still  never produce a jive like Jay did. Never in this world.

I reckon dancing is like playing a musical instrument or drawing or painting or sculpture or anything else that is artistic at its most stripped down level. While many of us could be taught the various technical things - provided that the teacher was good enough - if you've not got that bit of innate natural talent and ability, no amount of teaching is going to make you a dancer/musician/artist/sculptor, regardless of your work ethic and eagerness. There's an extra artistic something indefinable that's just in you. Or not. And if it's not, it can't be learnt or taught.
God alone knows we've all seen many celebs on SCD who've not got one single ounce of natural talent, so they'll never be dancers, despite their own will and desire and the best efforts of their pro partner to drill some sort of technique and performance into them.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2015)

So true. I had piano lessons for 13 years when I was growing up. But I was still crap at playing the piano due to having zero natural musical talent. I could just read music & mechanically plonk away at the keys in the right order!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 12, 2015)

You're right to an extent Espresso but people who study dance/drama once they get to teenage years tend to have a good dollop of natural talent because the schools are so hard to get into and so competitive once you're there. So Jay has got natural talent - as has Noncey Flack and Natalie Gomede or whatever she was called a few years ago but I didn't like either of them. It's interesting to think about why we like some celebs and not others. I think a large part of liking Jay is that he seems so sweet. 

Or perhaps I'm just really over-thinking this


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2015)

trashpony said:


> You're right to an extent Espresso but people who study dance/drama once they get to teenage years tend to have a good dollop of natural talent because the schools are so hard to get into and so competitive once you're there. So Jay has got natural talent - as has Noncey Flack and Natalie Gomede or whatever she was called a few years ago but I didn't like either of them. It's interesting to think about why we like some celebs and not others. I think a large part of liking Jay is that he seems so sweet.
> 
> Or perhaps I'm just really over-thinking this


I think Natalie Gunmede(!?) was a different level because she trained to be a dancer professionally until she was about 19 and got an injury. 

Jay had extra curricular classes at a "dance school" while attending normal schools, and then he went to a stage school.  

Tbh, it does make me less impressed - but I dunno how viable the show would be if it ruled out stage show types.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2015)

I agree that Jay seems sweet. He is not coming across as arrogant at all, which both Flack and Gomede did - they both came across as believing they had the right to all the good marks.

He is not particularly attractive when he is just standing around, but dancing the jive seemed to transform him - I thought he was gorgeous!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> I think Natalie Gunmede(!?) was a different level because she trained to be a dancer professionally until she was about 19 and got an injury.
> 
> Jay had extra curricular classes at a "dance school" while attending normal schools, and then he went to a stage school.
> 
> Tbh, it does make me less impressed - but I dunno how viable the show would be if it ruled out stage show types.


It really doesn't bother me, for some reason.  It didn't particularly bother me with the others, either - although I didn't really like them, and they were not so much fun to watch as Jay. 

None of the celebrities are professional dancers, which is the point, I guess, even if they went to a dance school.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 12, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> I think Natalie Gunmede(!?) was a different level because she trained to be a dancer professionally until she was about 19 and got an injury.
> 
> Jay had extra curricular classes at a "dance school" while attending normal schools, and then he went to a stage school.
> Tbh, it does make me less impressed - but I dunno how viable the show would be if it ruled out stage show types.


I don't think it would be possible to do that. I'm satisfied by the fact that they don't always win - Abbie Clancy won the year that Gunmede was in it didn't she? And there was that cricketer. 

I agree with you Guineveretoo that he's not attractive until he starts dancing. Brilliant isn't it?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I don't think it would be possible to do that. I'm satisfied by the fact that they don't always win - Abbie Clancy won the year that Gunmede was in it didn't she? And there was that cricketer.
> 
> I agree with you Guineveretoo that he's not attractive until he starts dancing. Brilliant isn't it?


Maybe that is part of what makes him attractive, iyswim - the fact that we are looking at him and thinking he is a bit of a drip, and then he comes out with something like that jive! Wow!


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2015)

Has the best dancer ever actually won?  Probably, but it's not a given, almost a rarity in fact.  Natalie, had had some training (in Colne, so hardly at a high class institution) a decade before she took part in the show, but it was more the fact that people just didn't warm to her as they did to various others, including Abby Clancy, that did for her. Of course, being really bloody good in the first place means there is much less of a 'journey' to go one too, which doesn't help.

I'm delighted for him, anyway.  And not just because it means we will finally get to see Aliona all series!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2015)

belboid said:


> Has the best dancer ever actually won?  Probably, but it's not a given, almost a rarity in fact.  Natalie, had had some training (in Colne, so hardly at a high class institution) a decade before she took part in the show, but it was more the fact that people just didn't warm to her as they did to various others, including Abby Clancy, that did for her. Of course, being really bloody good in the first place means there is much less of a 'journey' to go one too, which doesn't help.
> 
> I'm delighted for him, anyway.  And not just because it means we will finally get to see Aliona all series!


Good point. 

Zoe Ball should have won the year that she took part, and the judges thought so, too, but she came third, iirc.  I can't actually remember who did win that year, as Zoe has now become such a big part of what they call the Strictly Family, that it seems unlikely that it wasn't her...


----------



## zoooo (Oct 12, 2015)

The show's title must be really bewildering for people who don't know about that 70s dancing programme or the Australian film. It just makes no sense.

#zoooo'sthoughtfortheday


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2015)

zoooo said:


> The show's title must be really bewildering for people who don't know about that 70s dancing programme or the Australian film. It just makes no sense.
> 
> #zoooo'sthoughtfortheday


I had the same thought the other day. It is an odd name for a celebrity dance competition. I do remember the Come Dancing programmes.  When they named it, I guess they were not expecting it to be quite so successful. It is called Dancing with the Stars in some other countries, which is a much better name, imho.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 12, 2015)

'Stars' is stretching it a bit 

We call it the Dancing Programme in our house because that's what the foal used to call it when he was little(r)


----------



## JimW (Oct 17, 2015)

That went horribly wrong.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2015)

Yeah Kirsty wasn't great. It just didn't work.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2015)

Aw, the two Gs were kind of cute.

I think those two are going to be this year's 'getting it together in real life' couple.


----------



## JimW (Oct 17, 2015)

Kissed and made up with Len too.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2015)

I've definitely seen worse jives...


----------



## JimW (Oct 17, 2015)

I liked that. No fireworks but really worked


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2015)

That Jamelia dance was actually very good.


----------



## JimW (Oct 17, 2015)

I went out for a smoke thinking it'd be missable


----------



## JimW (Oct 17, 2015)

Craig's handing eights out like sweets these days.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2015)

Ooh - Jay fucks up!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2015)

Oops! The spins were pretty sexy though.


----------



## JimW (Oct 17, 2015)

He did seem to recover well


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2015)

Aw, he's like a big puppy. Makes his last week's dance even more impressive really.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 17, 2015)

A shame, but I think he has the resilience to take the comments on the chin.


----------



## JimW (Oct 17, 2015)

You've let yourself down, you've let the school down ...


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2015)

Was Pete dancing to The Clothes Show theme tune.


----------



## JimW (Oct 17, 2015)

He's assaulted Claudia!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2015)

You have to take the good with the bad (Gleb with the Peter).

Loved Katie's daughter - tragic.


----------



## JimW (Oct 17, 2015)

She's dressed for Morris dancing


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Was Pete dancing to The Clothes Show theme tune.


Wash your mouth out!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2015)

Hee, sorry.
They were remarkably similar though!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2015)

Poor Jay - I thought he was going to cry. Katie grew about three foot. 

Kirsty is soooo competitive that her bad comments are absolutely killing her. She's getting that rictus grin thing going where you can see it's a front for wanting to punch people. 

I actually warmed to Jamelia this week


----------



## Ms T (Oct 17, 2015)

Jay's routine was so difficult - no wonder he went wrong! I loved Anita tonight, and Kellie, Katie and even Jamelia! Has Anton ever been top of the leaderboard before?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 17, 2015)

Watching late here...

I still don't like Brendan, it's his posture I think... it annoys me 

Can't help but love KFG, and their dance tonight gave me goosebumps.

That was probably Jamelia's best dance yet... still don't like her though 

Gutted for Jay, it was a tough dance and he still looked good in the rest of it.

Ainsley really can't sort out his shoulders can he?

 for Carol and Katie.

Not much to say about the others :shrug:


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Has Anton ever been top of the leaderboard before?


Don't think he's ever been far from the bottom!

All the male pros were pimping themselves out for votes tonight, getting the chests out. Not that I am remotely complaining, you understand.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 18, 2015)

I thought Anita was undermarked last night, and Helen slightly over - she was very good but a bit ballet-stiff for the Latin still. Jamelia very good and more likeable. Loved KfG and Kellie as always, also G and G.

Carol was much improved, she was better than Kirsty fgs, the judges could have been more positive in their comments. And yes, Jay, Jay, feet of clay. Refreshing to see someone very good who isn't a complete robot.

Katie and Anton are a bit posh-smug.

Wardrobe: Tess bizarre as always, loved Kristina's dress, thought the skirt on Katie's dress looked really cheap.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2015)

I thought it was really strange that Jeremy and his partner didn't even match. She was yellow and pink or something and he was some weird blue pattern.
I DON'T PAY MY LICENCE FEE FOR MISMATCHED DANCING OUTFITS.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2015)

I was really impressed with Carol and the Viennese waltz was lovely, even if it was Anton. 

Nothing else really stood out for me, apart from Kristina's dress which was gorgeous.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I thought it was really strange that Jeremy and his partner didn't even match. She was yellow and pink or something and he was some weird blue pattern.
> I DON'T PAY MY LICENCE FEE FOR MISMATCHED DANCING OUTFITS.


Is she supposed to be the shower curtain or something?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Is she supposed to be the shower curtain or something?


Hah! Maybe. Or perhaps some kind of shower puff.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 18, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Aw, the two Gs were kind of cute.
> 
> I think those two are going to be this year's 'getting it together in real life' couple.



I wondered if Anita would be the one leaving her husband this year.

I really felt for Jay this week. But he must be a lovely boy - Joanne from Grimsby, Anita and Kirsty were all almost crying behind him.  On the flip side did you see Brendan's face when Andre was being a dick with Claudia? He clearly hates him.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 18, 2015)

I think moomoo has been sitting at home with her finger on redial


----------



## Ms T (Oct 18, 2015)

Glitter said:


> I wondered if Anita would be the one leaving her husband this year.
> 
> I really felt for Jay this week. But he must be a lovely boy - Joanne from Grimsby, Anita and Kirsty were all almost crying behind him.  On the flip side did you see Brendan's face when Andre was being a dick with Claudia? He clearly hates him.


Gleb has got a scary and glamorous Russian wife, so I don't think so.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 18, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Gleb has got a scary and glamorous Russian wife, so I don't think so.



Ah ok. I can't decide if I fancy Gleb or not.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2015)

Glitter said:


> I wondered if Anita would be the one leaving her husband this year.
> 
> I really felt for Jay this week. But he must be a lovely boy - Joanne from Grimsby, Anita and Kirsty were all almost crying behind him.  On the flip side did you see Brendan's face when Andre was being a dick with Claudia? He clearly hates him.


I REALLY need to watch people in the background more often.

I slightly fancy Gleb, but I think he miiight love himself a bit too much. 
He ain't no Aljaz/Pasha/Tristan/KevinfromGrimsby.


----------



## JimW (Oct 18, 2015)

That is a serious blow to this season's raunch factor.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2015)

Aw krystyna was a bit teary. Guess Daniel is nice when he's off the Valium


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 18, 2015)

This bloody programme has made me like Daniel O Donnell. You was robbed, Danny Boy!

I quite fancy Gleb. Even though he's clearly too much, I can't disavow that face.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2015)

Daniel did better dancing in his goodbye song than in any of his routines.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 18, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I REALLY need to watch people in the background more often.
> 
> I slightly fancy Gleb, but I think he miiight love himself a bit too much.
> He ain't no Aljaz/Pasha/Tristan/KevinfromGrimsby.



He is undoubtedly good looking (albeit a bit Tom Cruisey) but I can't get past his name. It sounds like something you cough up. I can not envisage saying it in the throes of passion.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 18, 2015)

Glitter said:


> He is undoubtedly good looking


I don't think so.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2015)

He does have quite 1990s footballer hair, which puts me off a bit. I'm sure he's very nice though.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2015)

He does nothing for me.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2015)

There was a bit of a stink about Gleb in one of the papers when he started, as he seemed to have said something along the lines of "Yeah, I'm always up for bit of a shag if there is any talent around. It's a dancer thing" or words to that general effect. I think that's why we saw his wife in the audience in the  first week.

Hes not a patch on Aljiaz, any way. I even recall wondering on this thread last year if Aljiaz's Dad was single.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 18, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Is she supposed to be the shower curtain or something?


On it takes two the other night, it was suggested that she is the rubber duck!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 18, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Aw krystyna was a bit teary. Guess Daniel is nice when he's off the Valium



Or maybe she was just relieved...I know I am.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 18, 2015)

Was Ola Johnson in the Pro dance today? I didn't notice her.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2015)

I didn't know that Ben Cohen had run off with Kristina (or however you spell her name) !  

Blimey. I saw something about Jay and Aliona the other day too. 

It really is the hotbed of infidelity show


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 18, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I didn't know that Ben Cohen had run off with Kristina (or however you spell her name) !
> 
> Blimey. I saw something about Jay and Aliona the other day too.
> 
> It really is the hotbed of infidelity show


I only found out the other night, when it was mentioned in passing on It Takes Two, that Rachel Riley is in a romantic relationship with Pasha, and dumped her husband as a result of being paired with Pasha on the show.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Was Ola Johnson in the Pro dance today? I didn't notice her.


I know you mean Ola Jordan and yup, she was. I spotted her when all the women were sat at the bar doing that tray choreography caper.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I only found out the other night, when it was mentioned in passing on It Takes Two, that Rachel Riley is in a romantic relationship with Pasha, and dumped her husband as a result of being paired with Pasha on the show.


Oh yes, I knew that. I didn't know about Ben and Kristina tho. And I don't think those are the only two that have broken up marriages.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 18, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Oh yes, I knew that. I didn't know about Ben and Kristina tho. And I don't think those are the only two that have broken up marriages.



Kristina had an affair with Joe Calzaghe too. I joked to Al that they gave her DOD to prevent any further scandal. 

Brendan was with Camilla and then he was linked to Natasha Kaplinski and they split up. Then Camilla got off with James Martin. It's a proper copping joint. 

Mind you, dancing is really intimate. I remember when I first started my class and was dancing with this young fella. I felt like I was cheating because I'd not been that close to another bloke in years.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2015)

I knew you'd know Glitter


----------



## Glitter (Oct 18, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I knew you'd know Glitter



I think there's more I've forgotten about. But I've been drinking


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 18, 2015)

I thought Artem and Kara Tointon was one of the best known ones.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 19, 2015)

Flavia and Matt de Angelo and then Jimi Mistry....

P.S Radio 4s More or Less actually looked into the Curse of Strictly and concluded that the amount of shagging and break ups wasn't higher than what you'd expect from that number of people. So, you know, science.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2015)

I miss Artem.


----------



## Celt (Oct 19, 2015)

Maria from Corrie (Samia  Ghadie) had a relationship with and a child by her dance partner Sylvain Longchambon


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 19, 2015)

Celt said:


> Maria from Corrie (Samia  Ghadie) had a relationship with and a child by her dance partner Sylvain Longchambon



Are you sure they're not from another show? I don't recognise them.


----------



## Celt (Oct 19, 2015)

from Wiki
*Dancing on Ice*
Main article: Dancing on Ice
In January 2013, Ghadie was a competitor in the eighth series of _Dancing on Ice_, partnered with French profesional ice skater Sylvain Longchambon.[5] She sustained a concussion a few days into the pre-series training.[5] Ghadie was eliminated in Week 8 of the competition losing out in a skate off to Luke Campbell.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 19, 2015)

So, not Strictly then?


----------



## Celt (Oct 19, 2015)

sorry elsewhere on Wiki
In May 2015, she announced her engagement to French professional ice skater Sylvain Longchambon.[11] Their son, Yves Joseph Longchambon, was born on 24 September 2015.[12]
i'm trying to post a pic without success.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 19, 2015)

You don't need to post a picture. I was just pointing out that that's not a couple from Strictly Come Dancing, which this thread is about. I don't watch Dancing on Ice so I didn't know them. 

That's all!


----------



## Celt (Oct 19, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> You don't need to post a picture. I was just pointing out that that's not a couple from Strictly Come Dancing, which this thread is about. I don't watch Dancing on Ice so I didn't know them.
> 
> That's all!


Oh i hadn't realised it was a different show!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I miss Artem.


Me too


Guineveretoo said:


> I thought Artem and Kara Tointon was one of the best known ones.


They were both single though weren't they which doesn't have quite the same whiff of scandal about it. 

I was always a bit suspicious about Abby Clancy and Aljaz ...


----------



## Looby (Oct 19, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Kristina had an affair with Joe Calzaghe too. I joked to Al that they gave her DOD to prevent any further scandal.


I can't remember where I saw it or who said it but Len or Craig hinted/joked about them doing exactly that. [emoji1]

I haven't actually watched any of it yet, I've been working non-stop all weekend. [emoji35] Today is Strictly, X Factor and Downton catch up before my night shift. [emoji41]


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 19, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Me too
> 
> They were both single though weren't they which doesn't have quite the same whiff of scandal about it.
> 
> I was always a bit suspicious about Abby Clancy and Aljaz ...


Is/was Aljaz with Janette Manrara? Or is that something i made up?

Also - Aljaz is reaaaaaaaally young!  He seemed to be the only one they could find that wasn't born until after the eighties for that bit on ITT on friday...


----------



## Looby (Oct 19, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Is/was Aljaz with Janette Manrara? Or is that something i made up?
> 
> Also - Aljaz is reaaaaaaaally young!  He seemed to be the only one they could find that wasn't born until after the eighties for that bit on ITT on friday...


I just googled, they're engaged. I didn't realise he was so young, only 25!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Is/was Aljaz with Janette Manrara? Or is that something i made up?
> 
> Also - Aljaz is reaaaaaaaally young!  He seemed to be the only one they could find that wasn't born until after the eighties for that bit on ITT on friday...


No - they even have their own website! http://www.aljazandjanette.com/ She's 7 years older than he is but reading that, they were together when he won SCD with Abby


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I was always a bit suspicious about Abby Clancy and Aljaz ...


Don't ruin Aljaz for me! He is a beautiful, innocent flower!

I found out how young Aljaz was the other day. For some reason I thought he was about 33 or something.
Born in 1990 for goodness sake. Ridiculous.


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2015)

Quite a fun episode, with more than a few really belting performances. Jay seemed a little harshly marked, yes, there were several mistakes in it, but the bits he did do were way more difficult than anyone else's, and he pretty much kept the flow going despite the mistakes.

Also, quite an amazing version of Blue Monday.  I dont think I've heard a version that makes Bernard sound like a good singer before


----------



## Espresso (Oct 19, 2015)

Looby said:


> I can't remember where I saw it or who said it but Len or Craig hinted/joked about them doing exactly that. [emoji1]
> 
> I haven't actually watched any of it yet, I've been working non-stop all weekend. [emoji35] Today is Strictly, X Factor and* Downton* catch up before my night shift. [emoji41]



I hope you watched that first, you'd certainly be in sore need of a bit of Strictly glitter and cheeriness afterwards!


----------



## Looby (Oct 19, 2015)

Espresso said:


> I hope you watched that first, you'd certainly be in sore need of a bit of Strictly glitter and cheeriness afterwards!


I watched it last and fell asleep so watched it twice. [emoji1]


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't even watch Downton, but after witnessing Twitter I made sure I caught the end on +1.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 19, 2015)

It's not often telly makes me sit there open mouthed and utterly agog. Notable examples lately were Jay's jive and that.
I preferred Jay's jive.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2015)

Never though Julian Fellowes would be inspired by Alien


----------



## innit (Oct 22, 2015)

Aljaz and janette are my favourite pros now I think (obviously have the obligatory love for kfg too), they look so in love when they dance together. I love to watch janette dance, not in a fancying her way, she just makes incredible shapes and I have to remind myself I'm supposed to be watching the celeb.

I thought Aljaz and abby looked very cozy, but then I have an issue with strictly and gender. .. all the performance of femininity and masculinity. I don't mean during the dances, i mean couples talking to the judges and Claudia with arms round each other's waists etc even when they obviously  don't like each other.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2015)

innit I can never take my eyes off Janette either  She always has something a little different in her moves.

I have to say, I'm rather disappointed with the amount of open sleazing from Tess and Claudia this series. Not acceptable when Brucie perved over the women - not OK when they perv over the men.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 22, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> innit I can never take my eyes off Janette either  She always has something a little different in her moves.
> 
> I have to say, I'm rather disappointed with the amount of open sleazing from Tess and Claudia this series. Not acceptable when Brucie perved over the women - not OK when they perv over the men.


yes - it strikes a really distasteful chord with me, too.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2015)

I don't mind it if someone does something overtly 'sexy' in the dance and then Craig or Darcy makes a comment about being a bit distracted by the view or something. I think that's fairly harmless.
I suppose it can probably seem a bit creepy when everyone goes on and on about how gorgeous one of them is, apropos of nothing.

(It's totally ageist of me, but 200 year old Bruce drooling over some 20 year old feels more distasteful to me than people who are a bit more similar in age.)


----------



## innit (Oct 22, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> yes - it strikes a really distasteful chord with me, too.


I think Darcy's just as bad to be honest. There's not much perving over the women these days, Len seems to have more dignity.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm watching behind...but apparently alone 

G and G were great, loved it. And love that colour on her.

I think Tess has been turning wardrobe against Claudia...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

Carol and Pasha dancing to one of my favourite songs. Slight murderation going on there from Dave Arch's Fabulous Singers.

I thought she looked lovely and did a pretty good job. Judges are being quite patronising.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2015)

I was behind but I skipped Ainslie (soz, Ainslie) and now I'm caught up.
I loved Giovanni. And Gleb's dance was great - not that I know anything, but he seems to be the only pro who puts contemporary stuff in his dances.
Thought the judges were a bit harsh on Katie.


----------



## JimW (Oct 24, 2015)

Katie having a mare.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Carol and Pasha dancing to one of my favourite songs. Slight murderation going on there from Dave Arch's Fabulous Singers.


God yeah, he totally messed that up. He always chokes on the big notes!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2015)

Bruno's being such a bitch this week.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

Anita and Gleb, wow! So clean and crisp, brilliant routine. Only let down by a crap song and Anita's weird drawn on eyebrows.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

Not feeling Peter and Janette's rumba at all  I hate that song, her dress is ghastly and it was all a bit meh.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2015)

OhmygodAljazissoadorable.
He even made quickstep - the worst dance in the world - totally watchable.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2015)

I was disappointed that a woman sang "You Make Me Feel Mighty Real" but then Sylvester's falsetto is probably quite hard to replicate.

I thought  Anita danced that tango really, really well but I hated to choreography 

Peter and Jeanette, meh


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

zoooo said:


> quickstep - the worst dance in the world



 wash your mouth out!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2015)

zoooo said:


> OhmygodAljazissoadorable.
> He even made quickstep - the worst dance in the world - totally watchable.


The rumba is surely the worst dance ever I think...though the only dance I reckon I would have a chance of doing as it just seems to be posturing


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2015)

Hee. To be fair it might be a bit better with 2 pros. But the celebs just run around like demented ponies, usually.

But Aljaz's was SO CUTE.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

Kirsty always looks like she wants to kill someone. Her best dance by a mile, but Brendan blatantly wasting as much time as possible coming down the stairs


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2015)

Bloody hell, Jay.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

When will Ainslie get a non-chef themed dance?


----------



## JimW (Oct 24, 2015)

Kellie is great value and I've decided I wouldn't mind her winning since they robbed poor Anthony.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2015)

I liked Kellie's dance. But the song choice felt really weird!


----------



## innit (Oct 24, 2015)

Still catching up after doing bedtime. I liked Giovanni's choreography, totally bored by P&Js rumba (not sure the boob touching move came off quite the way it was meant to).

Eta I liked Claudia "it wasn't nauseating"


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

My Strictly viewing has been interrupted by the boy watching Dr Who  I'm too premenstrual for this!


----------



## innit (Oct 24, 2015)

Kirsty and Brendan's vt actually shows them training *faints*

Not a good sign when they burn up the first 30 seconds coming down a staircase -ah May already said that!

I'd probably look murderous if I had to spend all week with Brendan. Thought that was really awkward.


----------



## stavros (Oct 24, 2015)

"Mummy, what are bull's bollocks?"

As said by under tens up and down the country.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

Back on it now. 

Ew, I really don't need to see Katie dry humping Anton's leg.


----------



## innit (Oct 24, 2015)

Jeremy Vine on the lust list 

Ah, Aljaz, that was winsome.


----------



## innit (Oct 24, 2015)

Aand now I'm being kicked off for Dr Who by a much bigger boy.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

Karen's dress is beautiful.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2015)

I have developed a sudden massive crush on Giovanni.  Is that all it takes? For him to wiggle his bum at the camera a bit? 
I am pathetic.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

Helen and Aljaz, lovely  apart from the slightly weird floorspin at the end.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

Jay and Aliona should get points just for her dancing in those evil shoes. Bit of arm flailing but otherwise it was good. Best male arms though Darcey, really?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh god Tess, shutupshutupshutup


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

K and KFG, fantastic.

I have to say, the music tonight has been utter shit. Sorry Dave Arch, bad week for you.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I have developed a sudden massive crush on Giovanni.  Is that all it takes? For him to wiggle his bum at the camera a bit?
> I am pathetic.


Really. I am finding him quite loathsome.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 25, 2015)

WTF is Bruno imbibing and can I never, never, have some? 

Really liked Anita and Gleb - they seem to be a bit under appreciated by the judges, maybe setting up a 'journey' - and Jay and Aliona, but they both did my kind of dances last night. I admired Kellies skill more than I enjoyed the dance iykwim.


----------



## innit (Oct 25, 2015)

Just finished catching up. I didn't like kellie's jive much, I thought the choreography was boring, although this may be because I am deathly tired *eyeballs baby* and didn't like the music, which tbf was not very jivey.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 25, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Really. I am finding him quite loathsome.


I don't wish to enter into a relationship with him or anything, I imagine he could be most annoying. I just want to watch him dance, and weep a bit at his perfect little bum and muscly arms.


----------



## belboid (Oct 25, 2015)

Many very good dances, but Kellie and Jay are far and away the best to watch. I barely even watched Aliona, which is rather unusual.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2015)

What was the actual opening dance? I appear to be hallucinating quite badly.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 25, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> What was the actual opening dance? I appear to be hallucinating quite badly.



That was Countryfile. It's not started yet.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2015)

paulhackett said:


> That was Countryfile. It's not started yet.


Countryfile's a lot trippier than I remembered.


----------



## JimW (Oct 25, 2015)

Vine dodges the bullet again.


----------



## belboid (Oct 25, 2015)

Jamelia and...probably Ainsley. Plenty worse than them still in. Well, two or three


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2015)

Prince Harry's Dad.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 25, 2015)

You are still a massive cunt. Hey ho.


----------



## JimW (Oct 25, 2015)

belboid said:


> Jamelia and...probably Ainsley. Plenty worse than them still in. Well, two or three


Uncanny!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 25, 2015)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> You are still a massive cunt. Hey ho.


Tess isn't THAT bad.


----------



## innit (Oct 25, 2015)

Cmon Ainsley

(Not gonna happen)


----------



## belboid (Oct 25, 2015)

He never had a chance. And Jamelia did actually improve.


----------



## JimW (Oct 25, 2015)

His dancing would have been ideal for Halloween.


----------



## innit (Oct 25, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Tess isn't THAT bad.


She is a bit.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2015)

It was the right decision but I preferred Ainsley as a personality, and for entertainment value.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2015)

They could both have gone for all I care.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Jay and Aliona should get points just for her dancing in those evil shoes. Bit of arm flailing but otherwise it was good. Best male arms though Darcey, really?


Did she not mean how he dances with them? So, like, erm, posture and positioning? (I don't know the dancy words  ).



Ms T said:


> It was the right decision but I preferred Ainsley as a personality, and for entertainment value.


Very much this.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 25, 2015)

I bet she just likes Jay's tattoos.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Did she not mean how he dances with them? So, like, erm, posture and positioning? (I don't know the dancy words  )



Yes, and so did I. There's been better IMO, which is obviously worth far more than that of a seasoned professional 

Near the start they were flapping around either side of him like the weighted strings on those drums they use at the end of Karate Kid 2.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 25, 2015)

Ah  wrong end of stick. 

Lol at the image of those drums


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Not feeling Peter and Janette's rumba at all  I hate that song, her dress is ghastly and it was all a bit meh.



Peter Andre. Ed Sheran. Rumba. A trio of hate.



JimW said:


> His dancing would have been ideal for Halloween.



He was pulling some fab scary faces - I said he would have been great at Halloween too.

Loved Georgia, Anita, Jay and Kellie last night. Helen did well too (I love a quickstep) but I wasn't feeling it. I'd have preferred Carol to go. She's not that good and isn't as fun to watch as Ainsley.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 26, 2015)

At this point I'd happily not see Carol or Jamelia dance again. I'd say Kirsty too but I'm hoping the simmering resentment between her and Brendan comes to the boil before she leaves.


----------



## Looby (Oct 26, 2015)

Ainsley's expressions creep me out a bit, I feel likes he's doing his sexytime faces. [emoji53]


----------



## Glitter (Oct 26, 2015)

Looby said:


> Ainsley's expressions creep me out a bit, I feel likes he's doing his sexytime faces. [emoji53]


Ew!! I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Looby (Oct 26, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Ew!! I hadn't thought of that.


[emoji1]


----------



## Ms T (Oct 26, 2015)

Carol is genuinely lovely though. Hendo was chatting to her the other day at work.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 26, 2015)

Looby said:


> Ainsley's expressions creep me out a bit, I feel likes he's doing his sexytime faces. [emoji53]



 Liked in agreement, not enjoyment.


----------



## innit (Oct 31, 2015)

I thought Jamelia looked like she'd knocked her dance together in a spare 10 minutes this afternoon. 

Not sure the theme is helping Kellie here but I enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 31, 2015)

G&G the only couple so far who have really brought it. And despite that hideous, hideous outfit too.


----------



## JimW (Oct 31, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> G&G the only couple so far who have really brought it. And despite that hideous, hideous outfit too.


It really was a poor costume, dampened the whole effect.


----------



## JimW (Oct 31, 2015)

It's hard to dislike Peter with all this humility.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah I'm not sure if it's the costuming but I'm finding everyone a bit underwhelming tonight....


----------



## innit (Oct 31, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Yeah I'm not sure if it's the costuming but I'm finding everyone a bit underwhelming tonight....


That's what my mum just said 

I enjoyed Helen and Aljaz.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 31, 2015)

JimW said:


> It's hard to dislike Peter with all this humility.



It's all false humility. He's really a Nazi with plans for global domination. Kill him now, before it's too late. Or failing that, don't vote for him.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 31, 2015)

JimW said:


> It's hard to dislike Peter with all this humility.



Oops.. Makes memo to self to stop shouting 'fuck off' every time he appears on screen.


----------



## innit (Oct 31, 2015)

I have such a massive beef with whoever chose Ghostbusters for a tango and School's Out for a paso.


----------



## JimW (Oct 31, 2015)

See Bruno told the costume department where to stick their prosthetics, or was he a scary Breton trawlerman?


----------



## stavros (Oct 31, 2015)

Freedom for Pashastein!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 31, 2015)

Loooove all the weird stuff Gleb does. That getting up backwards off the floor thing he did was ace.
Also liked Giovanni and Aljaz.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 1, 2015)

paulhackett said:


> Oops.. Makes memo to self to stop shouting 'fuck off' every time he appears on screen.



I feel an overwhelming urge to slap him - cant even watch him. His turn is my cue to make a cup of tea.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 1, 2015)

His intense stare to camera before his dance was particularly chilling this week. He's like one of the cyborgs from Humans whose programming is slightly malfunctioning. Unlike Gleb of course....


----------



## Looby (Nov 1, 2015)

JimW said:


> See Bruno told the costume department where to stick their prosthetics, or was he a scary Breton trawlerman?


He was Pugsley Adams. [emoji4]

I'm glad other people feel the same about Peter. I feel like a dickhead being mean about someone so 'nice'. It feels so completely false, always has done. Arrogant and so very vain. 
Jamelia's routine was crap and again this week I noticed a much more muted reaction for her at the start of the show too. 
I don't really like the Halloween show, I think it has an impact on the quality of the dances and some of the costumes were dreadful. Anita looked great though. 
Poor Katie, she's trying really hard but that dance really didn't suit her. 

I can't actually remember who I enjoyed, it seems the rubbish ones stuck in my head last night.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm just catching up now.
Jamelia looked like she couldn't be arsed tbh. I think she knows no one likes her and is having a bit of a boo hoo poor me moment.
Loved G&G - damn she's good.
Anita and Gleb - love his choreography.
How good did Carole look in that dress? Sadly the rhumba was never going to be her dance.
Jeremy - made me smile, bless him. 
Jay - tight, sharp and precise. He's starting to move like a professional dancer.
Helen and Aljaz - really enjoyed that. However, I cant watch her without marvelling at the amount of maintenance her hair must take, although I DID see some roots in their VT

The rest I can't remember ...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2015)

The best thing about Peter Andre is that there are several people better than him, so he is not as likely to win as I thought he was at the beginning


----------



## Glitter (Nov 1, 2015)

Gleb in eyeliner  and I loved that back get up thing at the end too. Anita us great!!
Jamelia was a shambles. I don't know what the judges were watching but they seriously overmarked her.
Kellie was good but the music was all wrong. And KfG is too nice for a good paso face at the best of times. Dressed as a schoolboy it was even worse. I loved the firework wands though.
Katie looked fab but wasn't that good. I did like the VT with Ann Widdecombe, Nancy and Judy at the start.
Kirsty had a mare but good to see pissed off Brendan  
Carol not great, she probably needs to go soon.
Jeremy shite but funny 
Jay I LOVE!! Another great dance ftom him.
Helen and Aliaj were great but I can't warm toher. She's dead behind the eyes like one of those human Barbie dolls. Aliaj looks like a really nice man.

Danny Dyer and that cocknocker James Jordan had a spat on Twitter last night


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Danny Dyer and that cocknocker James Jordan had a spat on Twitter last night


Hee, I read the exchange somewhere. Danny came off best, obv.


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2015)

Hallowe'en specials are always crap, and this one was no exception. The good people were good, the bad and the average were bad. Helen probably the only really good dance. Must be time for Carol or Jeremy to go.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2015)

I think it will be Carol, just because Jeremy is so popular.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 1, 2015)

Jamelia or Kirstie for me. Jeremy and Carol are at least charming in their uselessness.


----------



## innit (Nov 1, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Jamelia or Kirstie for me. Jeremy and Carol are at least charming in their uselessness.


This, although I could happily live without seeing carol dance again.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Jamelia or Kirstie for me. Jeremy and Carol are at least charming in their uselessness.



Ah yes - if it's a dance off between Carol and Jamelia, I wonder who the judges would save. 

I don't like Kirsty either, but I do like Brendan.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2015)

That chess dance was fun. And yay for boys dancing with each other a little bit.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah, I enjoyed the chess dance, too. I'm going to watch it again later, partly because I couldn't work out who was who!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2015)

Hah, I think I only identified Aljaz and Brendan.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 1, 2015)

Someone must have heard me.. Neither took that very well, eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2015)

strange to see jamelia in the dance-off again...


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2015)

Bless her for saying the public obviously don't like her. Awks.
I prefer Tristan to Brendan, so I guess I want Kirstie to go a smidgen more.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2015)

Although my OCD side doesn't like that they're doing the song from Rocky Horror but he's inexplicably dressed as Beetlejuice.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh dear, Kirsty is really not good


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 1, 2015)

Jamelia better by actually attempting to dance...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2015)

Mind you neither is Jamelia


----------



## trashpony (Nov 1, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Jamelia better by actually attempting to dance...


Even Elliot noticed that she actually tried in the dance off. 

I wish she wouldn't keep pulling it out of the bag


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2015)

Every single week all the judges agree on who goes. Can't they just pretend to disagree for a bit of false jeopardy? Jeez.


----------



## innit (Nov 1, 2015)

Jamelia did about 30 times more dancing than Kirsty so fair enough. Thought she also looked a lot more competent than last time - less panicked looks at Tristan. 

Kirsty is probably relieved not to have any more punishment by costume.


----------



## stavros (Nov 1, 2015)

I love Tristan's accent. Is it particular to a specific part of the RoI?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2015)

stavros said:


> I love Tristan's accent. Is it particular to a specific part of the RoI?


Yes.


----------



## stavros (Nov 1, 2015)

OK, where?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2015)

I believe he's from County Sexonafuckingstick.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 1, 2015)

Wikipedia says Wicklow


----------



## Glitter (Nov 1, 2015)

The downside of Jamelia being in the dance off is I have to see her fucking dance again. 

Bye bye Brendan. *sobs*


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2015)

Every week for the past God knows how many weeks I've been out on Saturday night. I'm nearly as pleased to be here for this thread as I am to be in on a rainy night to watch Strictly.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2015)

Pete's Charleston was pretty great!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2015)

That was absolutely ace from Peter and Janette. I don't really like the charleston. 
But there are only ten dances in ballroom and latin, so I suppose they need to pad it out when the series goes on for more than ten weeks.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 7, 2015)

I loathe Peter but that was fucking great


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2015)

Why do I keep calling him Pete? Bit familiar.
Can he just do charleston every week? The only great dance he's done I think.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice one Tristan, direct her straight into the guitar.


----------



## JimW (Nov 7, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Nice one Tristan, direct her straight into the guitar.


Perhaps he thought it would give them higher marks due to added difficulty.
Missed Mr andre.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2015)

She really suits that colour. I thought that dance looked lovely.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2015)

I fear for Carol here. Lifts? Eeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## JimW (Nov 7, 2015)

She's still so tentative, and seemed light on dance content


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2015)

She never gets into the dance, she's always smiling self consciously. I like her dress though.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2015)

I have expired.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2015)

They're a beautiful looking pair, but it felt pretty flat to me. Weird.


----------



## JimW (Nov 7, 2015)

Interesting to hear Len say that as I thought content-light too but obviously wouldn't know a rhumba from a tuba


----------



## JimW (Nov 7, 2015)

Ooh, judge fight!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2015)

Tens coming here, I reckon.

Edit - Hah! Shows that I know!


----------



## JimW (Nov 7, 2015)

He's a dance automaton


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2015)

D'aw, he's always so sweet afterwards.


----------



## JimW (Nov 7, 2015)

They're all being very nice about her fluffing it.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2015)

Maybe they're trying to avoid her getting sympathy votes from the judges having a go at her.


----------



## JimW (Nov 7, 2015)

I like you anyway Anita, no need for kiddie-based emotional blackmail


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2015)

Why does Craig have a calculator?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Why does Craig have a calculator?


Apparently the judges enter their scores into an electronic gizmo so as the technical people who do the graphics can prepare scores that come on screen that we see.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice use of Take That.



Espresso said:


> Apparently the judges enter their scores into an electronic gizmo so as the technical people who do the graphics can prepare scores that come on screen that we see.


Ohhhhh I see. That makes sense.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2015)

I want Kellie's skirt. That looked lovely.


----------



## JimW (Nov 7, 2015)

This will be... something.


----------



## JimW (Nov 7, 2015)

The horse has a better line.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh my word. Tango to Go West? 
That sodding horse is a better dancer than Jeremy, much as I admire his enthusiasm and application.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice to see Tim Vine!


----------



## JimW (Nov 7, 2015)

"if you would like to vote for Jeremy and Karen" please don't.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2015)

Cor! That was good.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2015)

G&G excellent as usual. He's so bouncy.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2015)

Carol and Katie in the dance off for me.
Though I dunno why I bother predicting it, I'm never right.


----------



## JimW (Nov 7, 2015)

Think Jamelia might be in there again as the public seem agin her, but she'll be better than the likely opposition


----------



## innit (Nov 7, 2015)

I loathe Peter but I *heart* Janette.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2015)

Espresso said:


> Carol and Katie in the dance off for me.
> Though I dunno why I bother predicting it, I'm never right.


They're my picks too!


----------



## stavros (Nov 7, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Nice use of Take That.



I'd never considered it before, but _Love Ain't Here Anymore_ is very Boyz II Men-ish, isn't it?

Also, major props to Dave Arch et al for nailing that Jaxx song for Peter and Janette. Normally when they do a song I love I pick out the imperfect differences from the original, but that was flawless.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2015)

Talking of the music, I liked the fact that whoever was singing that Alesha DIxon song for Anita and Gleb put in that little squeaky vocal bit she always did in it. 
Though now I've said that, I am surprised any song of hers would get an airing on SCD.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2015)

Just caught up, was out at the fireworks.

Peter and Janette: fabulous.

Jamstan: felt rather perfunctory. I lol'd at him in VT saying 'she's turned up this week with a completely different attitude...which is great'.

Carol and Pasha: urgh. Crotchface lifts and a rictus grin. Just no.

Helen and Aljaz: I really liked it actually, I thought she managed the shaping quite well and let's face it, it was hot.

Jay and Aliona: yes he's great, great lines and that, but I felt like she'd choreographed that all about her. Agree with Craig - not enough leg flicking!

Katie and Anton: urgh again. They seem like two egomaniacs together, like watching James Vereker and Sarah Stratton dancing.

Anita and Gleb: fantastic. I don't understand why the judges don't love them more  Although her feet could be better in the flicks, but overall they are a consistently ace pair (A and G, not her feet).

Kellie and Kevin: I find the waltz pretty tedious, but they did it beautifully nonetheless. Wtf was he wearing though?

Jeremy and Karen: lolz. Having said that...no, lolz.

Georgia and Giovanni: aside from a mistake so obvious even I noticed, it was brilliantly performed. Having watched it back, she was hunching a lot though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2015)

Claudia has come as an oven ready chicken


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2015)

I see for Remembrance Day, Hitler is in the audience on Tess's right shoulder.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 8, 2015)

Jeremy is safe! Phew!


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 8, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Claudia has come as an oven ready chicken



Better to come as an oven ready chicken than to come on an oven ready chicken


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2015)

Kellie and Kevin? Give over.
Whoever's against them is for the off, then.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2015)

paulhackett said:


> Better to come as an oven ready chicken than to come on an oven ready chicken


Tell that to David Cameron.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2015)

Espresso said:


> Kellie and Kevin? Give over.
> Whoever's against them is for the off, then.


Unless it's Peter...

The other celebs were shocked!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2015)

Waltzes are dull, granted - but can't believe Kellie and Kevin haven't got popular appeal! They're my favourites.  I love them.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2015)

Seal performing


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2015)

But yes, that bloody dress of claudia's is hideous.  It's not the fabric as much as the horrible eighties "blouson" bodice.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2015)

Hitler there again.

Poor taste.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2015)

Note to tristan: you're not supposed to look shocked that people have voted for your partner, no matter how much of a cow she may be.


----------



## JimW (Nov 8, 2015)

First and last time in the dance-off


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2015)

Bye Carol!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 8, 2015)

Aw, Craig's lovely really.

I can't see Hitler for the life of me and I'm gutted.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Aw, Craig's lovely really.
> 
> I can't see Hitler for the life of me and I'm gutted.


Rewind and look to Tess's right. (Your left). 

The like is for the Craig thing.


----------



## JimW (Nov 8, 2015)

Carol is actually loads better than her first attempt, not enough though surely.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 8, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Rewind and look to Tess's right. (Your left).
> 
> The like is for the Craig thing.


I saw Hitler! What a terrible week to be in the audience.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 8, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> They seem like two egomaniacs together, like watching James Vereker and Sarah Stratton dancing.



 Excellent literary reference.



spanglechick said:


> Waltzes are dull, granted - but can't believe Kellie and Kevin haven't got popular appeal! They're my favourites.  I love them.



I think she was so good people haven't voted for her thinking she was safe. 

Peter was brilliant. It fucks me off even more when the ones I hate are good.


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2015)

Espresso said:


> Talking of the music, I liked the fact that whoever was singing that Alesha DIxon song for Anita and Gleb put in that little squeaky vocal bit she always did in it.
> Though now I've said that, I am surprised any song of hers would get an airing on SCD.



I'm not familiar with any of her other solo work, although I quite liked Mis-teeq. However, that song is multiple shades of shite.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 9, 2015)

stavros said:


> I'm not familiar with any of her other solo work, although I quite liked Mis-teeq. However, that song is multiple shades of shite.



You're not wrong. 

Jeremy and Karen are on It Takes Two just now. What a charming chap. I think whoever it is on here who fancies him is spot on. There's something very attractive about him.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 9, 2015)

No. Just no.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 9, 2015)

Espresso said:


> You're not wrong.
> 
> Jeremy and Karen are on It Takes Two just now. What a charming chap. I think whoever it is on here who fancies him is spot on. There's something very attractive about him.


I thought that too


----------



## FiFi (Nov 10, 2015)

Espresso said:


> You're not wrong.
> 
> Jeremy and Karen are on It Takes Two just now. What a charming chap. I think whoever it is on here who fancies him is spot on. There's something very attractive about him.





trashpony said:


> I thought that too


Don't worry. I think you can cure yourselves by listening to his show on Radio 2


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2015)

I think it was the Joy Division t-shirt that sold me


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I think it was the Joy Division t-shirt that sold me


He also has the oven gloves.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 14, 2015)

6? A fucking 6? I love Craig, but ffs. Poor Jay, my heart was breaking for him before the scores. Aliona was blates fuming


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2015)

Jay is such a sweetie.

BTW, WTF is tess wearing? even by her standards, that's odd.


----------



## innit (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm stuck upstairs watching the baby shout in his cot. I'd much rather be watching Craig be any kind of arsehole.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2015)

Jay is adorbs. 'I know I'm rubbish at talking to you, Claudia.'


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 14, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> BTW, WTF is tess wearing? even by her standards, that's odd.


They both look odd tonight.

I think maybe the calibre of (most of ) the remaining dancers means Craig has decided to shift his average marking down by two points to allow for improvement? I would have exploded if he hadn't given Jamelia less than 6 after Jay's though - she was worse than one mark lower though.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 14, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Jay is adorbs. 'I know I'm rubbish at talking to you, Claudia.'


I cried


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I cried


Awww! I think Claudia wanted to too.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm distinctly underwhelmed by all the dances so far. Helen looked like an annoyed cat


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 14, 2015)

I didn't like that tango. Dunno if the song spoiled it for me, that was a wrong choice, but it didn't have the snap I expect from a tango.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2015)

Helen was a bit odd. Hope she doesn't end up in the bottom two! I need my weekly bit of Aljaz.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 14, 2015)

Espresso said:


> You're not wrong.
> 
> Jeremy and Karen are on It Takes Two just now. What a charming chap. I think whoever it is on here who fancies him is spot on. There's something very attractive about him.



That's me!! And I don't 'fancy' him. I actually love him.


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2015)

Helens face was weird.


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2015)

Now that's what Structly's all about.  I really, _really_ hate to say it, but Anton was ace.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 14, 2015)

I've dreaded the thought of an Anton Rumba, but that was bearable


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2015)

I was expecting to hate Kellie's dance, but I kind of liked that. Although the singer had a bit of trouble with the rappy bit...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2015)

I actually really liked that


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2015)

I swear Peter's kids have been the exact same age for about 10 years.


----------



## JimW (Nov 14, 2015)

Thought Peter would feel secure enough not to try the kid blackmail gambit.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 14, 2015)

Fuck off Peter


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2015)

Argh. I love Chicago.


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2015)

mrs b has asked me to ask why no one has commented on the apparently obvious falseness of Georgina's boobs. 

She was bloody good just then.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2015)

belboid said:


> mrs b has asked me to ask why no one has commented on the apparently obvious falseness of Georgina's boobs.
> 
> She was bloody good just then.


I don't tend to comment about other women's bodies. 

That was amazing


----------



## JimW (Nov 14, 2015)

Surely the Vine Teflon can't last another week?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2015)

That deserved that score.  I've no real love for team GG, though she seems sweet, but by the end of that charleston i found I had tears in my eyes.  

I think...  for me too, Chicago - it's a very special thing. First time i saw it onstage (with Ruthie Henshall), i immediately rebooked to see it again.  So there was that - but it was glorious.  technically had issues but...


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> I think...  for me too, Chicago - it's a very special thing. First time i saw it onstage (with Ruthie Henshall), i immediately rebooked to see it again.


Hah, me too! I wish I could go and see it every month.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 14, 2015)

Omg. Jeremy just made me lol SO much!!!


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2015)

Every single thing about that (Jeremy) was horrible and awful.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2015)

Chicago leaves me cold and I'm not team GG (I'm not team anyone this year). 
But Omg jezza you are fucking awful


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2015)

I missed Jezza as I was rewatching Chicago online.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2015)

for Jezza, the judge"s score is irrelevant.  He'll be bottom - it matters not by how much.

btw - Jay is third from bottom! If I were the voting type, i think I would.

Also, I really want a candyfloss.  I dreamed about gourmet candyflosses this week.  Like, coconut and banana flavours.  Is that a thing?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2015)

anyway, jamelia to go, please - tho I suspect it may be Jeremy.


----------



## JimW (Nov 14, 2015)

Jay fixed into dance-off against Vine for.some manufactered drama?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2015)

I am a bit scared it'll be two good dancers in the bottom two. Hopefully not though. Probably time Jamelia went.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 14, 2015)

I've just signed in so Resident Teen can vote 3 times for Jay! She thinks he might be in trouble this week and is  fretting slightly


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2015)

Voted for the first time! Two for Anita, one for Kelly. Should have put on in for Jay too, seeing as he is so lowly placed, but he'll be alright anyway.


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2015)

Dp


----------



## moomoo (Nov 14, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> anyway, jamelia to go, please - tho I suspect it may be Jeremy.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2015)

I voted for jezza, kellie and jay


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 14, 2015)

Jamelia will be bottom two and go. Not sure who she'll dance against - Anita forgotten up top, Helen with a tango that didn't translate to telly well or smug Peter perhaps? 

Has anyone noticed, when couples do their last dance, Peter is always outside the circle not hugging or talking to anyone and looking like a spare part. I suspect he's not popular.

LOVED GG's charleston. So many good, faithful touches while still being a charleston. The lift/drop made me genuinely gasp.


----------



## stavros (Nov 14, 2015)

Did anyone else find themselves singing along to _Boom Shake the Room_? When I saw KFG wearing his outfit I guessed they were either doing that or the Fresh Prince theme tune. I can't remember them ever doing a hip hop song before, although much of the genre's lyrical subject matter may render it unsuitable to a family audience.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2015)

Jamelia is consistently overmarked. I have no idea why.



moomoo said:


> That's me!! And I don't 'fancy' him. I actually love him.



Netflix and chill? 



FiFi said:


> I've dreaded the thought of an Anton Rumba, but that was bearable



*washes mouth out* I really liked it. And at one point she looked like she was going to full on snog him. Excellent acting.


I think Jeremy might be gone here but I'd love to see Jamelia and somebody good in the dance off so she went. I'd like to see Jez do Blackpool.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2015)

stavros said:


> Did anyone else find themselves singing along to _Boom Shake the Room_?


I still knew every word.


----------



## JimW (Nov 14, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I still knew every word.


Read them off your tattoo,more like


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2015)

There's no room for that, what with my lifesize tattoo of Aljaz's face.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I didn't like that tango. Dunno if the song spoiled it for me, that was a wrong choice, but it didn't have the snap I expect from a tango.



I'm watching on record this morning and don't usually come onto this thread till after it's finished, in case I spoil it for myself  But I was SO INCENSED by how wrong and shit the music was for Helen's tango that I have been forced to comment early. I fucking hate that song anyway but it's not a tango song! In any sense! Plus the stupid billowy bit of cloth that OBSCURES THE FOOTWORK, aaarghh. I may be premenstrual. 

Helen looked stunning, amazing outfit/hair/make up but yes, weird facials.

Jamelia's performance rough and ready as usual. Anita and Gleb great as usual. Katie looks stunning in that rumba dress <jealous> and it was very well done. Jay and Aliona, I just can't make myself care about them - think it's Aliona, she looks like Caroline Aherne and I always have Denise Royle in the back of my mind when she's on.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2015)

Kellie and Kevin, fantastic  Loved everything about it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2015)

G&G, so brilliant. Fun AND sexy.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 15, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> it's Aliona, she looks like Caroline Aherne


*That's* who she looks like! I knew she reminded me of someone to such an extent that I don't just see the dancing but couldn't think of who it was


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2015)

Couldn't even bring myself to watch Jezza, as much due to the constant cringeworthy theming as anything.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2015)

Just watching the recap round up at the end and realised I'd instantly forgotten Peter and Janette. Incredible that someone as watchable as her could be so obscured by his charisma-free zone


----------



## Espresso (Nov 15, 2015)

I found myself stunned and startled when I watched Strictly this afternoon because I loved a rumba. What's going on? I usually hate the rumba with a fearful passion but Katie and Anton were superb. She's elegance personified, that Katie. Even in a frock cut to the gusset. 

Georgia and Giovanni were excellent and I loved Helen and Aljaz, too.

In time honoured fashion I shall make a prediction for the dance off. I'll be wrong again, mind. Jamelia and Helen. With Jamelia to go.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 15, 2015)

Good. Good good good. Unless she's against Jeremy she's gone.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Good. Good good good. Unless she's against Jeremy she's gone.



Great minds. Was about to post the same. Fingers crossed for anyone but Jezza.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 15, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Great minds. Was about to post the same. Fingers crossed for anyone but Jezza.


I think the beeb have invested in Jeremy getting to Blackpool, pushing the guitar pyrotechnics last night for eg. It is good to have a novelty at Blackpool - Jamelia won't bring anything worth watching.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 15, 2015)

Bollocks.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2015)

Bollocks. Right result but


----------



## JimW (Nov 15, 2015)

Ha ha ha. See ya, jezza


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 15, 2015)

Me and colacubes are properly synced tonight


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## JimW (Nov 15, 2015)

She only has to turn her palms down and Vine is toast.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> She only has to turn her palms down and Vine is toast.


Which she fucking did


----------



## JimW (Nov 15, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Which she fucking did


 read 'em and weep.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2015)

[emoji35] I'm so mean, I was willing her to fall over.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2015)

Tristan so wants it all to end.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2015)

Bastards


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> read 'em and weep.


 piss off.

 i wanted him to go next week..


----------



## JimW (Nov 15, 2015)

If they do a few series all these poor dancers must end up with a load of irritating "friends for life".


----------



## Espresso (Nov 15, 2015)

That was the right result but still. Booo.

Aww, Karen is upset. Bugger. 

Was I imagining it or did I see Nadiya from Bake Off on the front row?

Whoever picked that for the last dance wants a smack.


----------



## JimW (Nov 15, 2015)

Espresso said:


> That was the right result but still. Booo.
> 
> Aww, Karen is upset. Bugger.
> 
> ...


Def spotted Nadia too, with her husband.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2015)

I saw Nadiya too!
I love spotting random celebs in the audience.


----------



## Looby (Nov 15, 2015)

I looked out for Peter tonight in the final dance bit, he was right out there on the edge wasn't he? 
Boring, arrogant and insincere.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm devastated.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 15, 2015)

I noticed Nadiya last night so same goes for tonight 



Looby said:


> I looked out for Peter tonight in the final dance bit, he was right out there on the edge wasn't he?
> Boring, arrogant and insincere.


Every week! He always looks really awkward too. My heart _bleeds _obv.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 15, 2015)

Gutted. I so wanted Jeremy to go to Blackpool And stupid fucking Jamelia to not.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm not surprised by the result - the GBP have a history of voting for the best dancers for Blackpool. But still cross. 

Well she's toast next week lets hope she falls over in the Pool


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 16, 2015)

Forgot to comment on this before, but that version of Erasure's 'Respect' was one of the worst things I've ever had to hear. And we had to endure it twice. Another thing to blame Jamelia for.

Also shocked at how out of tune Years and Years were last night. Loved the opening dance though.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 16, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Forgot to comment on this before, but that version of Erasure's 'Respect' was one of the worst things I've ever had to hear. And we had to endure it twice. Another thing to blame Jamelia for.
> 
> Also shocked at how out of tune Years and Years were last night. Loved the opening dance though.


OMG it was absoutely dreadful wasn't it?


----------



## Looby (Nov 16, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Forgot to comment on this before, but that version of Erasure's 'Respect' was one of the worst things I've ever had to hear. And we had to endure it twice. Another thing to blame Jamelia for.
> 
> Also shocked at how out of tune Years and Years were last night. Loved the opening dance though.


It was awful but I think most of the singing is shit. 
Them trying to keep up with Boom shake the room was hilarious. [emoji1]


----------



## innit (Nov 16, 2015)

trashpony said:


> OMG it was absoutely dreadful wasn't it?


The opening was horribly flat the first time too.

I've just caught up. K&K were my favourites this week I think, and I enjoyed Bruno's bizarre cultural references flailing all over the place afterwards. I liked the sophisticated rumba too.

I found Peter particularly loathsome this week, though I couldn't say why. And again with the limp tango music for Helen which just makes the whole dance so meh.

I can see Georgia's charleston was very accomplished but it didn't move me.


----------



## innit (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm not a Jamelia fan but I'll be happy not to see Jeremy dance again.  Even Karen looked a little bit trotty, I guess because he's so tall.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 16, 2015)

Peek-a-boo

Last night on Live from Television Centre there was a 'redux' of the SCD theme (with lyrics) and then a little recreation that might please a number on here.

The SCD segment is around the 55 minute mark, but I highly, highly recommend watching the full two hours if you have the time. Really superb and powerful stuff.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Also shocked at how out of tune Years and Years were last night. Loved the opening dance though.


the opening dance with the secretaries fawning over their boss?  I thought it was...odd, but not in a good way.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2015)

I have kind of fallen out of love with Strictly this time around. I am hoping Blackpool may reignite my love!


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 16, 2015)

belboid said:


> the opening dance with the secretaries fawning over their boss?  I thought it was...odd, but not in a good way.



Their choreography gets a bit Pans People on occasions.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 16, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have kind of fallen out of love with Strictly this time around. I am hoping Blackpool may reignite my love!


I am a bit like this too.  Still watching it and enjoying it but not getting quite as excited as I have in previous years.  I think it is partly because once Jamelia goes, the standard is pretty high and so seeing a lot of good dances each week isn't necessarily what I want!

Need a bit more peril in the show.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2015)

Jamelia is actually pretty good tho.  There are eight good dancers left now - or at least eight dancers who can be good on their day.  Jamelia & Katie are both hit and miss, but one of them will be off next week.  After that, it'll start getting very interesting


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 16, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have kind of fallen out of love with Strictly this time around. I am hoping Blackpool may reignite my love!



Me too! I still watch it and enjoy it, but there's nobody I'm particularly rooting for this year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> Me too! I still watch it and enjoy it, but there's nobody I'm particularly rooting for this year.


it all seems a bit lacklustre


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 16, 2015)

paulhackett said:


> Their choreography gets a bit Pans People on occasions.



As a lover of bad dance movies, this appeals to me


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes - I really didn't like the opening pro dance yesterday. Weird.  The narrative(s) seemed like something from 35 years ago.

Once Jamelia goes - and to a lesser extent, Katie, it all gets really dramatic, because few of them are consistent, and Jay and Kellie seem both to regularly have weeks where they fall really short, deespite being contenders to win the whole thing.

I think it's a great year for that reason.

I'd be really happy for Kellie, Jay or Anita to win.

I'd be a bit miffed if Peter, Helen or Georgia won.  Purely because i find them a bit boring. Well, i find peter irritating, but the other two are dull.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 16, 2015)

At the moment, I think I am favouring Jay, because he seems so sweet (I know that shouldn't be a reason, but it certainly is with me) and he has been brilliant, but also not very good at all!  Like others, I like the inconsistency.

I don't warm to Helen at all, for reasons I can't quite pinpoint. Her voice irritates me, and she knows she is good, which irritates.

I don't like Peter Andre because, although I know he is not a bad bloke, he has been on telly far too much for me, and let me see far more about his personal life than I ever wanted to know, and, unfair as that may be, I dislike him as a consequence. I am not sure that I would have continued to watch if, as I initially thought, it looked like it was going to be a sure thing win for him.

I like Kellie a lot, and I adore Kevin, so I would be happy if they win, too, for similar reasons to Jay - she can be brilliant, but also not so good.

I dislike Giovanni, and I really can't be bothered with Georgia. I kind of think she is really a dancer and she is too young for me in this context (yes, I know that is ageist, but I kind of mean that she still seems young enough to realise that she should be a dancer and not an actor, and she is too consistent for me).

Like lots of others, I hope Jamelia goes next week. I would like to see more of Katie, but I don't want her to win. I don't like Anton, either.

Phew - I never realised how opinionated I was about all this!


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2015)

Although not quite as awe-inspiringly bland as Seal last week, are people really going to buy that Bloke-from-the-Killers record? I'd rather listen to the complete solo works of Alesha Dixon.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 16, 2015)

We've got Take That next week. Brace yerselves.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 16, 2015)

Espresso said:


> We've got Take That next week. Brace yerselves.


Don't tell moomoo


----------



## moomoo (Nov 17, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Don't tell moomoo



Really????!!! 

That very 'slightly' makes up for my disappointment of Jeremy leaving.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 17, 2015)

moomoo said:


> Really????!!!
> 
> That very 'slightly' makes up for my disappointment of Jeremy leaving.


I don't know - just going by what Espresso said. But Blackpool deserves a bit of glam


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2015)

The Metro claims it is true, too, so it must be.

Latest odds look a (little bit) bit odd, how the hell is Kellie below Katie? And I'm surprised Anita is ahead of Helen (even tho I do prefer her). I'll be very disappointed if Andre does actually make the final.

Jay McGuiness 8/11
Georgia May Foote 5/2
Peter Andre 10/1
Anita Rani 14/1
Helen George 16/1
Katie Derham 22/1
Kellie Bright 25/1
Jamelia 100/1


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2015)

belboid said:


> The Metro claims it is true, too, so it must be.
> 
> Latest odds look a (little bit) bit odd, how the hell is Kellie below Katie? And I'm surprised Anita is ahead of Helen (even tho I do prefer her). I'll be very disappointed if Andre does actually make the final.
> 
> ...


Kellie's been in the dance off - don't think Katie has (or not recently).


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2015)

If I were a betting woman, I'd say Anita's worth a punt at those odds.  She has the best journey.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 17, 2015)

One of the facts we mustn't forget about SCD is the viewers' votes. A very good example of this is the year that Zoe Ball competed. She was by far the best dancer in the final, and the judges unanimously voted her so, but she came third, iirc. 

So, Kellie being in the dance off will certainly affect the odds. 

Unfortunately, Peter Andre has a bit of a following out there, amongst people who aren't really music lovers (although I admit that he sang better in the children in need thing than I was expecting, so perhaps I am just being mean) but who are "fans" of his regardless so will keep voting him in.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 17, 2015)

I think Anton has a big following too, who will vote for him regardless of who he's dancing with (and how good they are).
There are several older women who I work with who think he's marvellous and can do no wrong.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 17, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> I think Anton has a big following too, who will vote for him regardless of who he's dancing with (and how good they are).
> There are several older women who I work with who think he's marvellous and can do no wrong.


yeah. I have never really warmed to him, but I know he is very popular.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 17, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> yeah. I have never really warmed to him, but I know he is very popular.



I was in the kitchen at work and a group of us were discussing SCD, there was an audible gasp when I dared to say that I thought Anton was past his best. I was ordered to go and wash my mouth out


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2015)

Intrigued to know when you think he was at his best.  With Ann Widdecombe?

Keelie's Dance Off spot was a freak result, happens to all sorts who still make the final, or even win (I must get one of my fact checkers to actually check that last statement). And she is dancing with KfG, she must be a winner!!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> I was in the kitchen at work and a group of us were discussing SCD, there was an audible gasp when I dared to say that I thought Anton was past his best. I was ordered to go and wash my mouth out


He's a bit racist and he "joked" in an interview that fat people should be shot.

One of my least favourit people on tv.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 17, 2015)

belboid said:


> Intrigued to know when you think he was at his best.



Pre-strictly, when he wasn't on my TV.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 17, 2015)

I used to actually quite like Anton before that whole racist weirdness came out. So odd.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2015)

Anton is a very good dancer with a lovely physique for what he does but he has a really weird head and is just fucking annoying.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 17, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Anton is a very good dancer with a lovely physique for what he does but he has a really weird head and is just fucking annoying.


Is he really a very good dancer, though? He seems quite limited compared to the other professionals, particularly in the Latin dances.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Is he really a very good dancer, though? He seems quite limited compared to the other professionals, particularly in the Latin dances.


Hmmm...I wouldn't argue as I can't say I've watched that closely in the Latin but I think he makes some wonderful lines in ballroom.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Is he really a very good dancer, though? He seems quite limited compared to the other professionals, particularly in the Latin dances.


he's never been given the opportunity to get to blackpool before so he's learning on the job.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2015)

You're probably right Guineveretoo in which case, I really don't understand why so many people like him!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 17, 2015)

He's crap at Latin. I'm hoping his inability will be exposed during this series so that he can be given the boot from SCD (every cloud and all that )


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2015)

OK - I'm convinced.
Throw him to the dogs


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> he's never been given the opportunity to get to blackpool before so he's learning on the job.


yes he has - he has been there several times. (I have just been reading the wikipedia page about him, for some reason).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 17, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> You're probably right Guineveretoo in which case, I really don't understand why so many people like him!


There is something wrong about him, I am not sure what it is. 

I certainly don't think he looks good in the Latin dances, which are half of the dances, and I don't like the way he wears a business suit whenever he can. There is something odd about that, when he is not in an office environment, and never has been, and it is not quirky in an attractive way, it is just quirky in an odd way. 

I find him irritating on It Takes Two, and he behaves as if he is the star of the show, when he is only a guest and one of the professional dancers.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2015)

He just seems like an archetypal tory tit.  His pro partner being Erin Boag hardly helped that impression


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2015)

belboid said:


> He just seems like an archetypal tory tit.  His pro partner being Erin Boag hardly helped that impression


What was wrong with Erin?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 17, 2015)

belboid said:


> He just seems like an archetypal tory tit.  His pro partner being Erin Boag hardly helped that impression


Why, is she a known Tory tit?


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> What was wrong with Erin?


I just always found her...quite unpleasant. I seem to recall her saying Prince Harry would be her dream dance partner, one of the few people seemingly more unlikable than Tony Beak


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2015)

I always found her intensely annoying, just like Anton. No idea why.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> I was in the kitchen at work and a group of us were discussing SCD, there was an audible gasp when I dared to say that I thought Anton was past his best. I was ordered to go and wash my mouth out


My Mother _loves_ Anton


----------



## Espresso (Nov 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> he's never been given the opportunity to get to blackpool before so he's learning on the job.


When I was at Strictly in Blackpool Tower in 2013 he was still in it. His partner was Judy Murray and that was the night they got bounced.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2015)

Espresso said:


> When I was at Strictly in Blackpool Tower in 2013 he was still in it. His partner was Judy Murray and that was the night they got bounced.


yeh. cos no one had noticed he was still there so he had to go.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 20, 2015)

Today's _It Takes Two_, some thoughts: the opening lindybop looks fantastic! Thank feck they got lovely Gethin to do the live studio presenting, Joanne was dreadful last week bless her. She's a sweetheart in scripted and edited pieces but live, no.

The big news in this house is Bobby dancing with Alison Hammond in the C******** special. Orla squealed for at least 30 seconds, because she adored Alison last year. Me, because I adore Robin. 

Eeeeeeeeeeee Blackpool!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 20, 2015)

I hope Alison does a fast dance, she was great at them. I <3 Robin.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh god I absolutely love Robin


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

Woohoo Blackpool!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2015)

I love it when Craig spins. <3

That was such a fun opening dance.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Woohoo Blackpool!


That's what I was going to say! Craig on Jeremy's guitar  

Loved that lindy - especially the (I presume lindybop) pros in a circle at the end.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2015)

Aw Jay. I liked that. Even with white shoes.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes, the lindypros were great.

Jayliona were great too - for once I actually liked her, loved the choreography and she is rocking that mint green too. I even enjoyed Jay's cheesy face.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

I think he should have worn tighter trousers.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I think he should have worn tighter trousers.


Always.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

I dunno, I think the Miami Vice slacks look is working for that dance


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> I dunno, I think the Miami Vice slacks look is working for that dance


I couldn't see his hip action


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

I've never heard it called that before


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> I've never heard it called that before




That was quite good - for a Jamelia dance I mean.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

Lol at Tristan saying Jamelia has got what it takes to convince as a doll.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> I dunno, I think the Miami Vice slacks look is working for that dance


I dunno - I really thought I did.  

Anyway, I likeld it. Tess looks nicee for once, Darcy looks stunning... and Kellie seems to be wearing something that was knocked up by an enthusiastic amateur for someone two sizes bigger.

Oh, and now Jamelia's dress is incredibly unflattering, despite the gorgeous colour.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

You could lose an arm in that cleavage.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2015)

Her dress is fucking grim. 

Did any one else clock Jay stroking Aliona's (naked) back?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> That was quite good - for a Jamelia dance I mean.


7 from craig i reckon


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Her dress is fucking grim.
> 
> Did any one else clock Jay stroking Aliona's (naked) back?


they're at it


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 7 from craig i reckon


yeh as i thought


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> they're at it


I read that but thought it was just rumour.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2015)

jesus, Tristan does NOT want to do this any more. He has no connection to Jamelia and his expression on seeing those high scores was almost pained.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> they're at it





trashpony said:


> I read that but thought it was just rumour.


They made a big deal of saying he drove up with Aliona's boyfriend on ITT yesterday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I read that but thought it was just rumour.


no longer


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2015)

why are the paso boys wearing bondage harnesses?


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

Fuck me this one's *ahem* distracting


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> That made a big deal of saying he drove up with Aliona's boyfriend on ITT yesterday.


I noticed that.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2015)

Holy smoke. That was like an opening to an Indiana Jones film.
I fucking love Gleb.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

That was effing brilliant.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2015)

That was a brilliant bit of theatre.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> why are the paso boys wearing bondage harnesses?


The question is why doesn't that happen every week.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2015)

Omg - Darcy has the least elegant manicure in the world - I LOVE it!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

I love Anita. She was fully fierce. Maybe now they will get marked appropriately...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2015)

I think I am team Anita


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> That was a brilliant bit of theatre.


I loved that they carried on in character after the music/dance stopped. Glorious.

She's been under marked thus far, I hope that's rectified tonight.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2015)

Me and Mel G (I also saw ITT yesterday and agree about the boyfriend thing) are team Anita


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2015)

I would have given that 10.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I would have given that 10.


I wouldn't, she wasn't _quite_ sharp enough, but otoh I'm glad she got one.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

Quick pause to take child to bed...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2015)

Katie's balance isn't great, but the choreography of that was delightful.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

Katie very elegant but somehow I didn't love it.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2015)

Also, the American Smooth should be elegant, BUT it should have a kind of understated sexiness/coolness to it.  Which neither of them have.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I wouldn't, she wasn't _quite_ sharp enough, but otoh I'm glad she got one.


True, she might not have been quite a 10. But the overall effect was flipping magnificent.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Katie very elegant but somehow I didn't love it.


Same. Was surprised she got 9s.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2015)

Not a brilliant jive - he seemed out of his element, surprisingly.


----------



## JimW (Nov 21, 2015)

Hard to watch Peter when there's the superb Jeanette to look at instead.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

O just said to me 'why have you got angry eyes?' - it was because I'd thought they were doing a jive and it didn't look like one.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 21, 2015)

Peter Andre reminds me of the old saying about acting - it's all about sincerity, once you can fake that you've got it made.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2015)

Oti looks amazing.
Nothing inspires me to go on a diet and start exercising more than this stupid show does.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 21, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I think I am team Anita



Me too. I'm a sucker for a good paso and that was great. Should have had more tens!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

Aw that was beautiful. She has really improved. 'Ave you finished?' in the VT made me laugh too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Also, the American Smooth should be elegant, BUT it should have a kind of understated sexiness/coolness to it.  Which neither of them have.



This is very true.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2015)

helen seemed to be struggling a bit there.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2015)

Speaking of openings to Indiana Jones films.

Looked like she lost it a few times there.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

I agree with Craig. I didn't like that although i could see it was _good. _


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

And yes she looked like she cocked up when she got up the stairs. 

I think for me that should have been musical theatre wow and it wasn't. It was prim Helen. There was no 'raah i fucking love this' like there was in Georgia's Chicago last week.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2015)

Still I hope they get through, because Aljaz.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

Peter and Janette - he was behind on the opening steps, and where was the jive in there? I love Janette and would have happily watched that as a show dance, minus him


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2015)

srsly - is no one else distracyed by Kellie's terrible, ill-fitting dress?

Loved it, though. LOVED it.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2015)

Her dress is weird, the dance was fun.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2015)

I think Oti is the most attractive female dancer they've ever had.  Bloody helfire!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> srsly - is no one else distracyed by Kellie's terrible, ill-fitting dress?
> 
> Loved it, though. LOVED it.


I wonder if she/wardrobe changed their minds at the last minute?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2015)

Who the hell was that Elvis. He scared me.

I hope Gleb never leaves. His dances are always insanely amazing. He's my favourite pro now (dance wise, not personality wise).


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

Georgia and Joe Varney - really enjoyed that, graceful and lively, despite the slight lift fumble. A bit of a lusty Viennese!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 21, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I wonder if she/wardrobe changed their minds at the last minute?


I don't think so - it's an homage to Dolly's dress in the film.  But the bodice was masses too big (the waist was a bit big too).  I know the contestants lose wight but not that much in one week.  And they have a massive team of people working on wardrobe - they could've done more than put a stitch in the crossover to stop the neckline gaping open.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

Not enjoying Helen and Aljaz at all  She is too stiff and doesn't have the personality, plus there were several mistakes from here.

Surprised at the judges' positive comments


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> I don't think so - it's an homage to Dolly's dress in the film.  But the bodice was masses too big (the waist was a bit big too).  I know the contestants lose wight but not that much in one week.  And they have a massive team of people working on wardrobe - they could've done more than put a stitch in the crossover to stop the neckline gaping open.


Aye I know. Sometimes they change their minds about colour at the last minute though - then again they should still be making it to her spec. Maybe it was a movement issue? They covered a lot of ground and perhaps the fabric had no give *shrug*


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

I didn't love K+K either  Think that is just me rather than them though, feeling fed up due to period and unable to lose myself in the dance due to child hassling me about Dr Who.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 21, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> I didn't love K+K either


Nor me. It was kind of boring - maybe i was danced out? Or rum numb  - i felt like the two halves were the same. Loved gleeful Kevin though.


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> I think Oti is the most attractive female dancer they've ever had.  Bloody helfire!



Very pretty, like many of them. She looks, erm, very top-heavy for a woman of her quite petite stature.

No one's shit anymore, are they? I suspect Jamelia will be in the dance-off as she's evidently not popular with the voters, but it'll be interesting to see who joins her.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 21, 2015)

stavros said:


> Very pretty, like many of them. She looks, erm, very top-heavy for a woman of her quite petite stature.
> 
> No one's shit anymore, are they? I suspect Jamelia will be in the dance-off as she's evidently not popular with the voters, but it'll be interesting to see who joins her.



Fingers crossed it's Peter. Anyone who gets a hard on, on I;m a Celeb deserves to be sent to reality show purgatory.


----------



## belboid (Nov 21, 2015)

paulhackett said:


> Anyone who gets a hard on, on I;m a Celeb deserves to be sent to reality show purgatory.


now there's a fact I wish I'd never discovered.

I voted for Helen, not because I really want her to stay, but she's the most likely candidate to join Jamelia, I reckon


----------



## Ms T (Nov 21, 2015)

Helen and Peter in the dance off I reckon.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 22, 2015)

belboid said:


> now there's a fact I wish I'd never discovered.



Apologies but a hard on aired is a hard on shared (if it's aimed at Katie Price apparently).


----------



## innit (Nov 22, 2015)

I must have something wrong with my hormones because I cried during the pro dance  it's probably because I miss dancing. I wish I'd taken lessons when I had time for hobbies.

I loved the lindy pros in their plimsolls! Really showed what a different style it is from ballroom.

I also loved Anita's paso but it feels like a bit of an unfair edge when most of the celebs this year have had to dance the paso to really weak pop songs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

innit said:


> I must have something wrong with my hormones because I cried during the pro dance  it's probably because I miss dancing. I wish I'd taken lessons when I had time for hobbies.
> 
> I loved the lindy pros in their plimsolls! Really showed what a different style it is from ballroom.
> 
> I also loved Anita's paso but it feels like a bit of an unfair edge when most of the celebs this year have had to dance the paso to really weak pop songs.


i'd like to see more use made of less conventional songs - i look forward to someone doing the quickstep to 'how does it feel to be the mother of 1000 dead' (crass) or the tango to conflict's 'i've had enough'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Not enjoying Helen and Aljaz at all  She is too stiff and doesn't have the personality, plus there were several mistakes from here.
> 
> Surprised at the judges' positive comments


makes more sense if ola right about it all being fixed


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd like to see more use made of less conventional songs - i look forward to someone doing the quickstep to 'how does it feel to be the mother of 1000 dead' (crass) or the tango to conflict's 'i've had enough'.


Really? I think unconventional songs have ruined more dances than we give the music credit for. More trad music please.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> makes more sense if ola right about it all being fixed


What has Ola been saying?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> What has Ola been saying?


**daily mail story**
Ola Jordan CONFIRMS she's quit Strictly Come Dancing


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> What has Ola been saying?


Ola Jordan says she's leaving Strictly Come Dancing


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 22, 2015)

peter vs jamelia.


despite peter dancing worse yesterday, surely jameliia will finally be gone.

shame it wasn't helen, i really didn't like her backstage bewildered tearfulness...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2015)

Take That won't feel the benefit, and it's chilly out.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 22, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> shame it wasn't helen, i really didn't like her backstage bewildered tearfulness...


Same. Oh poor pollyanna cry me a river. 

I'm worried now, that Jamelia will be fucking better than Peter  surely they'll give it to him on "performance".


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2015)

C'mon Peter, be a bit less rubbish than Jamelia.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 22, 2015)

Why were Take That wearing fur coats? *cries laughing*


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2015)

I think they were going for 70s charity shop chic?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2015)

Jamelia's dress is so long I can't see what her legs or feet are even doing.


----------



## innit (Nov 22, 2015)

To be fair to Jamelia, that's a lot of footwork and she'd clearly worked very very hard at it. And you could tell it was a quickstep.

I'm sure she'll go though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 22, 2015)

belboid said:


> Ola Jordan says she's leaving Strictly Come Dancing


That looks like a load of tosh to me! About the judges fixing the scores, I mean. 

I think it's a shame she's leaving the show, but it's not surprising - she doesn't appear to be as committed to it since her husband left.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> **daily mail story**
> Ola Jordan CONFIRMS she's quit Strictly Come Dancing


Thanks, but I can't. Against my principles.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 22, 2015)

For the first time this series it's going to be a close call.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 22, 2015)

well, i think that was a mercy killing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2015)

I agree with Len. On this occasion, Jamelia was the better dancer. It shouldn't be a judgement on the whole series thus far, surely? 

Peter's dance a) wasn't a jive and b) was ploddy and lacklustre.


----------



## JimW (Nov 22, 2015)

Yep, felt like Peter got through on overall performance across the series.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2015)

Jamelia was better in the final dance. But I would judge over the whole series, even though I don't think they're meant to.

Gleb is just ridiculously good looking. Like zoolander.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah, I think Jamelia was clearly better in the dance off, and it's supposed to be about that performance, no? Peter was really rubbish. Ah well, it would have been next week anyway. Thought we might have had a shock boot on our hands.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 22, 2015)

Was anyone else praying that the judges would say 'how about you both fuck off?' 

I was prepared to put up with Jamelia for another week to get shut of Orange Boy.


----------



## innit (Nov 22, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> That looks like a load of tosh to me! About the judges fixing the scores, I mean.
> 
> I think it's a shame she's leaving the show, but it's not surprising - she doesn't appear to be as committed to it since her husband left.


I assumed that the judges agreed their scores to make the leaderboard come out fairly (not to try and fix the winner) but it sounds like they don't even do that.

I'm surprised Ola stuck around so long after Shimmy Jimmy left. I won't miss her.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 22, 2015)

innit said:


> I assumed that the judges agreed their scores to make the leaderboard come out fairly (not to try and fix the winner) but it sounds like they don't even do that.
> 
> I'm surprised Ola stuck around so long after Shimmy Jimmy left. I won't miss her.



I used to like Ola but I've really gone offher. James is SUCH a cunt and she obviously loves him so it makes me wonder how horrible she is too...


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 22, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Was anyone else praying that the judges would say 'how about you both fuck off?'
> 
> I was prepared to put up with Jamelia for another week to get shut of Orange Boy.




I think Tristan wanted to be put out of his misery. My mum (who doesn't usually watch Strictly) was watching with us and said - of Tris - 'he looks _delighted _' I ranted explained.

I used to like Ola too, but not any more. She's gone bitter. If they were fixing the results they'd have kept Jeremy Vine in - they'd clearly planned and budgeted for him to be at Blackpool.


----------



## innit (Nov 22, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I think Tristan wanted to be put out of his misery. My mum (who doesn't usually watch Strictly) was watching with us and said - of Tris - 'he looks _delighted _' I ranted explained.
> 
> I used to like Ola too, but not any more. She's gone bitter. If they were fixing the results they'd have kept Jeremy Vine in - they'd clearly planned and budgeted for him to be at Blackpool.


I had the impression the wardrobe and set design is always working at least a week ahead for all of them (knowing that some won't be used). During the end credit chat they all know what dance they have next and what the theme is.

I went off Ola after about the third bullying rumour.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 22, 2015)

innit said:


> I had the impression the wardrobe and set design is always working at least a week ahead for all of them (knowing that some won't be used). During the end credit chat they all know what dance they have next and what the theme is.


Oh for sure, but that guitar was a bit more than writing off a suit


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 22, 2015)

Aaaaaactually, now I think about it, maybe the knowledge of her unpopularity explains why Jamelia always had shit dresses and props like _a guitar case _


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 22, 2015)

I also thought Jamelia was better in the dance off. Peter's kicks and flicks looked just the same as 'last night'.


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2015)

Why do Take That never do their old good songs when they do shows like this? They did the same plodder on TFI a few weeks ago. Do _Back for Good_ or _Pray_ or something, you don't need to shift your Christmas album because the one-record-a-year bunch will be getting Adele instead.

Good, now all the Blackpool-Blackpool-Blackpool stuff's out the way.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2015)

stavros said:


> Why do Take That never do their old good songs when they do shows like this? .


They were saying this about the Great Caruso. 

"Hey Enrico, do La Donna e Mobile!"
"This is a track from my new phonograph"
"Boo!"


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2015)

Also, do Take That *have*  good songs?


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah, _Back for Good_, _Pray_ and _Never Forget_ are good, nostalgic 90s standards. All the reformation middle aged stuff I've heard has been very forgettable though, _taxing_ (sic) to my ears.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2015)

stavros said:


> Yeah, _Back for Good_, _Pray_ and _Never Forget_ are good, nostalgic 90s standards. All the reformation middle aged stuff I've heard has been very forgettable though, _taxing_ (sic) to my ears.


I don't remember them two of those. And I thought Back For Good was someone else. Take That passed me by in the 90s.


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm sure you'd recognise _Never Forget_. Very anthemic.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2015)

stavros said:


> I'm sure you'd recognise _Never Forget_. Very anthemic.


I just listened to it on YouTube. When it started I thought I'd got the wrong video. It wasn't at all what I expected. 

I can honestly say I've never heard that in my life.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2015)

They've done a few good post reformation songs. Shine was good. And that duet with Gary and Robbie called Shame(?) or something was actually flipping great. Good video too.


----------



## binka (Nov 22, 2015)

stavros said:


> Good, now all the Blackpool-Blackpool-Blackpool stuff's out the way.


What have you got against Blackpool??? 

Disappointed to see Jamelia go, I actually quite like her (based entirely on her appearances on 8 out of 10 cats - one of which she said she was approached for scd every year and always turned it down because it would mean her career had turned to shit!) really dislike Peter Andre, is he ever sincere about anything?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 22, 2015)

Only just caught up with it. I don't like either Jamelia or Peter, but I'm annoyed that Peter was saved. 

I thought it was meant to be judged on the dance in the dance off - Jamelia danced much better than Peter!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 23, 2015)

Jamelia was much better than Peter in the dance off. 
I'm surprised and disappointed by Craig choosing Peter. Poor form, Mr R-H. Darcey and Bruno tend to court popularity more than Craig does, so their decisions didn't surprise me.   
If Janette did the choreography for that then she's obviously the female Anton as regards Latin - which I've never really thought before - but my God it was very poor indeed.


----------



## belboid (Nov 23, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> That looks like a load of tosh to me! About the judges fixing the scores, I mean.
> 
> I think it's a shame she's leaving the show, but it's not surprising - she doesn't appear to be as committed to it since her husband left.


well, it seems clear why that story came out when it did now, doesnt it?  

Blatant fixing, Andre was shite. Sack the judges, altho at least Bruno & Craig had the decency to not even pretend that it was about that last performance, just waving the Orangeman through.  Darcy claiming he improved!  Ooooh, the little liar

My belief in the programme is shattered.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2015)

Even though I loathe Jamelia, I hate Andre even more. I'm really fucked off about this. It's supposed to be just about that dance, not previous performance.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Even though I loathe Jamelia, I hate Andre even more. I'm really fucked off about this. It's supposed to be just about that dance, not previous performance.


I had no previous knowledge of Jamelia and found nothing objectionable about her on the show. Not that she was a favourite of mine or anything. Or even generally very good. But in this instance her dance was the better of the two and so she should have stayed. Even if she went the following week. Doesn't matter. If it isn't about the dance off, don't have a dance off.


----------



## innit (Nov 23, 2015)

belboid said:


> well, it seems clear why that story came out when it did now, doesnt it?
> 
> Blatant fixing, Andre was shite. Sack the judges, altho at least Bruno & Craig had the decency to not even pretend that it was about that last performance, just waving the Orangeman through.  Darcy claiming he improved!  Ooooh, the little liar
> 
> My belief in the programme is shattered.


I agree it was the wrong result for the reasons trashy and danny have given but it looked like the opposite of fixing in the way Ola said - Pandre had the lower score but was put through regardless because he has been a much better dancer across the series. The public can vote on that basis but I think most people would feel the judges are morally bound to vote based on the dance off.

Nothing in that implies that the judges were ordered to put Pandre through and if that was the intention they could easily have colluded to give him a higher score than Jamelia. 

I'm going stop overthinking this now


----------



## Espresso (Nov 23, 2015)

I meant to tell you fine, fine people that I ran into Aljaz on Friday night and wished him all the best for Saturday. Cor! He's very pretty and dead smiley and pleasant. 
I also saw James Jordan, but I didn't speak to him, so I cannot say how pleasant or smiley he might be. 
But I know he's nothing like as pretty.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 23, 2015)

Espresso said:


> I meant to tell you fine, fine people that I ran into Aljaz on Friday night and wished him all the best for Saturday. Cor! He's very pretty and dead smiley and pleasant.


Ooooooooh, lovely. <3 <3 <3


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2015)

innit said:


> I agree it was the wrong result for the reasons trashy and danny have given but it looked like the opposite of fixing in the way Ola said - Pandre had the lower score but was put through regardless because he has been a much better dancer across the series. The public can vote on that basis but I think most people would feel the judges are morally bound to vote based on the dance off.
> 
> Nothing in that implies that the judges were ordered to put Pandre through and if that was the intention they could easily have colluded to give him a higher score than Jamelia.


Unless they thought that Jamelia would go because she's survived the dance off so many times and were surprised that Pandre was even in it. I read elsewhere on the internet that Strictly has been trying to get him on the show for years so him leaving in Blackpool week was not the plan


----------



## belboid (Nov 23, 2015)

innit said:


> I agree it was the wrong result for the reasons trashy and danny have given but it looked like the opposite of fixing in the way Ola said - Pandre had the lower score but was put through regardless because he has been a much better dancer across the series. The public can vote on that basis but I think most people would feel the judges are morally bound to vote based on the dance off.
> 
> Nothing in that implies that the judges were ordered to put Pandre through and if that was the intention they could easily have colluded to give him a higher score than Jamelia.
> 
> I'm going stop overthinking this now


Having him in the dance off adds to the drama, raises the stakes almost excitingly. They _knew _Jamelia would be in the dance off, and would probably be worse than whoever else was in there, so they could mark him however they like.


----------



## innit (Nov 23, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Unless they thought that Jamelia would go because she's survived the dance off so many times and were surprised that Pandre was even in it. I read elsewhere on the internet that Strictly has been trying to get him on the show for years so him leaving in Blackpool week was not the plan



The person who's bottom of the leaderboard often isn't in the dance off, so I can see that I guess, although Blackpool seems to bring out less pity voting.



belboid said:


> Having him in the dance off adds to the drama, raises the stakes almost excitingly. They _knew _Jamelia would be in the dance off, and would probably be worse than whoever else was in there, so they could mark him however they like.



But she wasn't worse than him in either show. His dance was almost wilfully bad.

Eta I'm sure the producers are delighted when good dancers are in the dance off (eg K&K) and when judges disagree.


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2015)

binka said:


> What have you got against Blackpool???



Nothing at all, as a place. I've never actually been there, but they do always overhype it. It's not as bad as the cliché-laden Halloween week though.


----------



## binka (Nov 23, 2015)

stavros said:


> Nothing at all, as a place.


I should hope not! I had birthday afternoon tea there and it was great!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 24, 2015)

Ooh, that little clip of Gleb on It Takes Two. "Stay." I've gone a bit funny.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 25, 2015)

The must have been a huge fuss about the marking; they've had Len on ITT answering loads of questions about it, and a statement from the production team.


----------



## innit (Nov 25, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> The must have been a huge fuss about the marking; they've had Len on ITT answering loads of questions about it, and a statement from the production team.


Was that today's ITT?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 25, 2015)

innit said:


> Was that today's ITT?


Yes, just before I posted.


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2015)

4 minutes in on iplayer.  I'm not convinced he really did spot any improvement in Peter's dance (as he claims he did). If that were the case, surely they'd have been able to put a couple of clips alongside each other to show it.


----------



## innit (Nov 25, 2015)

Ta - will check it out when I finally escape bedtime.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 25, 2015)

I wasn't sure whether I was imagining it at the time, but Jamelia said on Monday's ITT that she knew she had lost when they "rerecorded Peter's standing ovation". Which is, presumably, why the producers felt it appropriate to explain that


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2015)

I was quite impressed that Zoe asked all those rather awkward questions!
She'll be grilling George Osborne next.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 25, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I was quite impressed that Zoe asked all those rather awkward questions!
> She'll be grilling George Osborne next.


Yeah - she wouldn't normally be asked to do that. They must have had a LOT of complaints!

And Jamelia didn't help the other day, either   I almost liked her when she said that she was happy to have left in a "blaze of controversy". 

The fact that they didn't say or do anything about it until today is a bit telling, as well. Although I suppose they could argue that they wanted to avoid it whilst the couples involved were on ITT.


----------



## innit (Nov 25, 2015)

belboid said:


> 4 minutes in on iplayer.  I'm not convinced he really did spot any improvement in Peter's dance (as he claims he did). If that were the case, surely they'd have been able to put a couple of clips alongside each other to show it.


I was more convinced by the point that there were only 2 points in it, so it was fair enough it could have gone either way.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 26, 2015)

I think they needed to answer Ola's allegations somehow and did it quite well.  It must really hurt them and her to still have old VTs and the dinner competition and things to show, as well as her being centre stage in the group dance on Saturday.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2015)

So that's where Artem's gone. :/


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2015)

God that's depressing


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2015)

Come back to us, Artem!!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 26, 2015)

zoooo said:


> So that's where Artem's gone. :/



What?

I can't see the link for some reason, so I have no idea what you are saying!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2015)

Ah, soz. He's part of some kind of Magic Mike style Santa stripping show on Dancing With The Stars.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## JimW (Nov 28, 2015)

Dave Wotsit and his orchestra murdering Jay's fave song couldn't stop him.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2015)

Heh, yes indeed. Only seen K&K so far due to small child's bedtime. Watching Katie and Beak now, don't like the routine much. And I don't think she's really doing it justice.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2015)

Really loved Helen and Aljaz's waltz, unusually emotional for her.

I don't like Katie. Fakie Katie. And Anton is such a wankstain.


----------



## JimW (Nov 28, 2015)

I didn't think the lovely Anita looked very rhumba-esque either, not that I'd know. Hopefully not in dance-off.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 28, 2015)

It makes me sad when Gleb does lots of fun moves in the practice footage and then they're not in the final dance. 
Maybe he was dancing her bits to show her how to do them.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2015)

Jayliona v v v good.

I wish Tess would STFU when people come off the floor though. It's like she's angling for Mary Anne Hobbs' breathy overenthusiasm crown.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 28, 2015)

I hate the way she always sets up the judges comments to potentially be really humiliating too. 'Did that make you the most excited you've ever been, Craig?' All he can say is no.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2015)

Has Helen been reading the online comments about her 'look'? She looks much less artificial this evening.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2015)

Dancing with cupcake in hand  Don't think it's ever going to be a thing.


----------



## JimW (Nov 28, 2015)

Peter must have run over Len's dog


----------



## zoooo (Nov 28, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Dancing with cupcake in hand  Don't think it's ever going to be a thing.


That was making me twitch. Put it down!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 28, 2015)

Peter better go today. (Or maybe Katie at a pinch.) Or I shall combust with crossness.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 28, 2015)

Gleb's choreography is amazing! I think I want Anita to win.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2015)

That's the first time I've ever looked away from Anita and Gleb  Not her dance. She didn't get the shapes right.

Generally I do love Gleb's choreography, though.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 28, 2015)

I also love Claudia's dress and I want it!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 28, 2015)

This week's wasn't one of my favourite Gleb dances, but he is such an amazing choreographer every week. Vote Gleb!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2015)

Another barnstormer from G&G. Not perfect but I did enjoy it.


----------



## stavros (Nov 28, 2015)

zoooo said:


>




And then she'd fall over in an hilarious way.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 28, 2015)

stavros said:


> And then she'd fall over in an hilarious way.


Quite probably. And I'm afraid I would laugh.


----------



## innit (Nov 28, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Really loved Helen and Aljaz's waltz, unusually emotional for her.
> 
> I don't like Katie. Fakie Katie. And Anton is such a wankstain.


I've been watching with my MIL, who is an Anton fan. Lips bitten to shreds.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 29, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Has Helen been reading the online comments about her 'look'? She looks much less artificial this evening.


It's cos she's had a hair cut at bloody last I reckon! The long, one length and fringe all in uniform peroxide really didn't suit her face or frame - and looked wig-like. They were very good though. I wasn't really aware of them during the quickstepathon, but that probably means they weren't fucking it up  

Loved Jay's tango, liked Kellie's salsa. Loved Gleb's choreography but it was too fast and Anita didn't quite pull it off. Loved the end of Georgia's paso but on the whole it didn't float my boat - she didn't arch her back enough or something. Who am I forgetting? Katie and Anton, great choreography (not by Anton thank fuck) but she wasn't _quite _up to it - still v good though. 

Time to go now Peter. And he knows it tbf.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 29, 2015)

I couldn't even tell who any of them were in the quickstepathon, due to very fast cuts from camera to camera, and them all being dressed exactly the same. The only one I actually noticed was Jay doing some lovely spins down the middle.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2015)

Who's in for the results, then?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2015)

Craig's stumble was hilarious.


----------



## binka (Nov 29, 2015)

really hope peter goes he's such a tit


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2015)

Wasn't expecting Kelly!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2015)

I was expecting Peter and Katie. So I was wrong on one count.


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I was expecting Peter and Katie. So I was wrong on one count.


I thought the highlights package was trailing them two as well.


----------



## innit (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm stuck upstairs doing bedtime again. Drowsy but aware they said


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2015)

Never heard of Adam Lambert, and I hope never to again.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2015)

JimW said:


> I thought the highlights package was trailing them two as well.


Didn't notice that. Had I, I might have thought it a bluff.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 29, 2015)

Hopefully goodbye peter. 
Just catching up. Helen & jay my favourites. They were both amazing. Not fussed about the rest. Although don't like Katy & not convinced by Anita.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 29, 2015)

Why do I love it so much when they say 'Len's Lens'?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 29, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Never heard of Adam Lambert, and I hope never to again.


Think he won American idol a few years back. He used to be good! Unless its a different Adam Lambert!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 29, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> Think he won American idol a few years back. He used to be good! Unless its a different Adam Lambert!


Isn't he the one who sings with Queen now?


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Why do I love it so much when they say 'Len's Lens'?


They could film it in Belgium and do Len's Lens in Lens


----------



## trashpony (Nov 29, 2015)

Bye Peter. Hope the door hits you really hard on the way out


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 29, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Isn't he the one who sings with Queen now?


Yeah think so. He was crap tonight though with really crap song. Not sure what happened. Even his look seemed dulled down


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Isn't he the one who sings with Queen now?


Just Googled that. Looks like he does. 

Is Strictly Results Show where singers come to kill their career?


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 29, 2015)

Is Tess wearing hair from the Thundercat era?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 29, 2015)

Ha, I like the way Peter pointedly put the cake down really carefully this time.


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2015)

Improved cake placement


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 29, 2015)

Godbye peter. Ok so u didn't throw the cupcake but it was still dull


----------



## binka (Nov 29, 2015)

peters dance was really boring


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2015)

I thought her lift went awry but glad they've saved her


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Why do I love it so much when they say 'Len's Lens'?



Len's glans?

(sorry)


----------



## zoooo (Nov 29, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Len's glans?
> 
> (sorry)


DON'T RUIN IT.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 29, 2015)

Poor Manrarararara.. a friend for life in Andre? Ooof.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2015)

What kind of question is  that? "Have you made a friend for life?"

"Well, no, Tess. We really have very little in common and I can't imagine meeting socially".


----------



## zoooo (Nov 29, 2015)

Aww, Aljaz and Janette. <3


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 29, 2015)

Not bothered about Peter's dance but The Sweetest Feeling is one of my all time fave tunes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Not bothered about Peter's dance but The Sweetest Feeling is one of my all time fave tunes.


They should have a Motown week.


----------



## JimW (Nov 29, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> They should have a Motown week.


On Dave Arch's week off only


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 29, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> They should have a Motown week.



Yes early on next season, need at least a dozen to make it worthwhile.
They could do a Northern Soul week but the clouds of talc would choke the audience.


----------



## binka (Nov 29, 2015)

what's katie dancing next week? she could be next to go in my expert opinion


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2015)

binka said:


> what's katie dancing next week?


Her last dance.


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> They should have a Motown week.



They could go further and have a Def Jam week, or a Warp week.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2015)

stavros said:


> They could go further and have a Def Jam week, or a Warp week.


A 4AD week or an Immediate week. Maybe an Impulse week.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 29, 2015)

By the way, group dance choreographers, don't ever again get me all excited about a potential Aljaz as Nick Kamen laundrette moment and then not deliver.
Hashtag disappointed.


----------



## belboid (Nov 29, 2015)

God, that was worrying for a few moments. Peter deffo improved in the dance off, and I wasn't completely sold on the wonderful Kellie's performance. But fortunately...

Kellie is the only one left in who has been in a dance off, so who the fuck knows who'll be there next week.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 30, 2015)

I thought Kellie made more mistakes in the dance off than in the original dance, and that Peter improved slightly, although I still think he seemed quite wooden. 

But one of the judges said that Kellie's dance was more technical, or had more content, or something, which I can believe because Kellie works so hard.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I thought Kellie made more mistakes in the dance off than in the original dance, and that Peter improved slightly, although I still think he seemed quite wooden.
> 
> But one of the judges said that Kellie's dance was more technical, or had more content, or something, which I can believe because Kellie works so hard.


I agree. I also think they had to get rid of Peter after the furore last week. Just found out one of my friends was there on Saturday and you can see her quite clearly in the background a few times so I shall have to watch the whole thing again


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes, I think they did have to get rid of Peter this week, and I think they recognised that they had to get rid of Jamelia last week. 

At least they were made to give reasons this time - last week, it was really telling how all of them just said the name.

I don't think the BBC production team have "fixed" it, but I do think the judges are trying to make sure that the right people get through to the final stages. Which is kind of fair enough, because that's the only power they have. The final is determined solely on viewer votes.


----------



## innit (Nov 30, 2015)

I thought Kellie had a few desperate moments in the dance off too, but the difficulty level looked very high.

I was surprised Katie scored above Anita in both rounds - I think Anita is a better dancer.

Hated the theme of the pro dance.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 30, 2015)

Anita is miles better than Katie. I don't know why they undermark her so often.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 30, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Anita is miles better than Katie. I don't know why they undermark her so often.


I wonder whether it's because of Gleb. Len seems to have taken against him, and I wonder if the others have, too, and are trying to take him down a peg or two.


----------



## innit (Nov 30, 2015)

Glen > Anton.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 30, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I wonder whether it's because of Gleb. Len seems to have taken against him, and I wonder if the others have, too, and are trying to take him down a peg or two.


It's possible. Craig definitely likes Gleb's choreography though. And I seem to remember Darcy at least lusting after him. But I agree Len doesn't like him. His dancing's too modern for the old scrote.


----------



## belboid (Dec 3, 2015)

No Brucie for the Xmas special - Sir Bruce pulls out of Strictly Christmas special - BBC News


----------



## zoooo (Dec 3, 2015)

Aw, no! The reason Gleb wasn't on It Takes Two today. "A terrible allergy reaction" to something. :O


----------



## innit (Dec 3, 2015)

His brows


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh I hope he looks like that on Saturday  

I'm really looking forward to musical week and I don't think I'll be able to watch live


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2015)

I can't either Rebelda


----------



## binka (Dec 5, 2015)

what the frig is ronan keating giving advice for??


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 5, 2015)

binka said:


> what the frig is ronan keating giving advice for??



A couple of grand?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 5, 2015)

Maybe Ronan did the music for that musical? I've never heard of it.

Jay was great. Loved it when he touched his own hair. Rawr.
And Gleb and Anita were great too. 6? Fuck off Craig.


----------



## binka (Dec 5, 2015)

zoooo said:


> And Gleb and Anita were great too. 6? Fuck off Craig.


Yes that was pretty outrageous!


----------



## binka (Dec 5, 2015)

why do the audience feel it necessary to clap along all the time?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 5, 2015)

Liked Aljaz and Helen's dance too. Although she made that face again.

I want Darcy's earrings.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2015)

binka said:


> why do the audience feel it necessary to clap along all the time?


To try and put the dancers off. 

Audiences never clap in time.


----------



## JimW (Dec 5, 2015)

I felt obliged to vote for Anita for great justice.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 5, 2015)

Helen was overmarked.  she nearly fell over at the end.

and fuck me - what do kellie and kevin have to do to get tens...?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2015)

Helen makes the oddest faces when she's trying to look cross. Anita and Glen deserved more, Helen and Aljaz deserved fewer.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 6, 2015)

I wish they wouldn't maintain the fiction that Sunday is filmed on Sunday. It makes me feel like they think the audience is stupid.


----------



## innit (Dec 6, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I wish they wouldn't maintain the fiction that Sunday is filmed on Sunday. It makes me feel like they think the audience is stupid.


Didn't Len say he didn't want to see Kellie's dance again "tonight"?

They've dropped the pretence a bit with the edited VT at the end of the Sunday show, I was pleased about that.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 6, 2015)

innit said:


> Didn't Len say he didn't want to see Kellie's dance again "tonight"?
> 
> They've dropped the pretence a bit with the edited VT at the end of the Sunday show, I was pleased about that.


Yes he did. I thought that was a slip of the tongue, much like Anton being caught saying 'awful' to Katie about Peter's dance


----------



## binka (Dec 6, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I wish they wouldn't maintain the fiction that Sunday is filmed on Sunday. It makes me feel like they think the audience is stupid.


This is the first series ive watched - so is the whole of the sunday show filmed on saturday straight after the main show? I knew sunday wasn't properly live because of the set changes on the dance floor.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 6, 2015)

binka said:


> This is the first series ive watched - so is the whole of the sunday show filmed on saturday straight after the main show? I knew sunday wasn't properly live because of the set changes on the dance floor.


Yes it is. That's why the voting window is so short


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2015)

Yep.
I've been at it and they get all the audience in and sat down and start filming by about 4 o'clock. If I remember right they start off with a director or producer person telling us all about what was going to happen and what to expect at certain times, we got instructions such as which portions of the audience can't get involved in the standing ovations because of the positions of certain cameras, they film the audience clapping and going "Oooooooooh!" for Len's Lens. They tell you that you can't eat or drink anything because that looks bad on camera and you can't leave your seat for the same reason. All that's pretty standard for any telly programme where the viewers get to see the audience as far as I can tell. 
Bruce was still on it when we went so he had a bit of a chat with the audience and asked a lady out of the audience for a dance, so they twirled around the floor or a bit, he had some more chat with us and pointed out where the famous people were and had a few gags at their expense. Tess and Claudia came out for a chat with the audience and then it started properly. They film one of the big group dance routines and one of the guest spots - to give the audience something to watch while the pro dancers all get changed into their competition clobber, I suppose. 
Then they go live at whatever time the show starts on the telly. While the viewers at home are watching those training clips, the stage hands are racing  about like well orchestrated demons to clear the floor and set it for the next couple. When the Saturday night show concludes, you're allowed out of your seat and there is a mass stampede for the loo. Then they want you back in your seat for when they film the Len's lens bit, the other guest spot and the other pro dance routine. Then they film the elimination bit and the dance off.  
It's a very long day, the queue for the audience starts about 9am and we got out getting on for midnight. Good fun, if a bit bum-numbing!


----------



## innit (Dec 6, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Yes he did. I thought that was a slip of the tongue, much like Anton being caught saying 'awful' to Katie about Peter's dance


How did I miss that


----------



## zoooo (Dec 6, 2015)

Espresso said:


> Yep.
> I've been at it and they get all the audience in and sat down and start filming by about 4 o'clock. If I remember right they start off with a director or producer person telling us all about what was going to happen and what to expect at certain times, we got instructions such as which portions of the audience can't get involved in the standing ovations because of the positions of certain cameras, they film the audience clapping and going "Oooooooooh!" for Len's Lens. They tell you that you can't eat or drink anything because that looks bad on camera and you can't leave your seat for the same reason. All that's pretty standard for any telly programme where the viewers get to see the audience as far as I can tell.
> Bruce was still on it when we went so he had a bit of a chat with the audience and asked a lady out of the audience for a dance, so they twirled around the floor or a bit, he had some more chat with us and pointed out where the famous people were and had a few gags at their expense. Tess and Claudia came out for a chat with the audience and then it started properly. They film one of the big group dance routines and one of the guest spots - to give the audience something to watch while the pro dancers all get changed into their competition clobber, I suppose.
> Then they go live at whatever time the show starts on the telly. While the viewers at home are watching those training clips, the stage hands are racing  about like well orchestrated demons to clear the floor and set it for the next couple. When the Saturday night show concludes, you're allowed out of your seat and there is a mass stampede for the loo. Then they want you back in your seat for when they film the Len's lens bit, the other guest spot and the other pro dance routine. Then they film the elimination bit and the dance off.
> It's a very long day, the queue for the audience starts about 9am and we got out getting on for midnight. Good fun, if a bit bum-numbing!


Awesome. I'd love to go see it live.
What do they say to you about keeping the results a secret?


----------



## innit (Dec 6, 2015)

I'd love to see it live too, but I'd really like to go with my mum and I don't think her bladder could take it.


----------



## binka (Dec 6, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Awesome. I'd love to go see it live.
> What do they say to you about keeping the results a secret?


That's what i was going to ask


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 6, 2015)

Just watching now.

Jay and Aliona were best for me tonight, followed by Kellie and Kevin, Geo and Gio, Anita and Gleb, then Katie and Helen down in the 'I don't care' slot. Anita wasn't at her best in the AT, nary a pointed toe which spoilt all the flickiness for me, but she's such a great performer that I always enjoy her dances. She has also been under marked all the way through, which pisses me off.

I thought Helen's paso was distinctly stiff and average. Katie - blah.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 6, 2015)

Overall - to me anyway - it's utterly clear that Katie is the least good dancer. It would be so unfair if she stays in over any of the others.


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2015)

It finally hit me last night where I'd seen Aljaz before.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2015)

Caught up now, a pretty good episode. Jay clearly the best, and Anita was probably the least good, despite the fact that it was an amazing performance. Helen and Katie? Seemed a little overmarked, but I can well believe that that's because I don't get the intricacies of some of the technical details that impressed the judges. 

Kellie, easily the most fun Viennese Waltz ever, let down by the bit on the table, I thought.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2015)

zoooo and binka  - everyone asks that! Can't believe I didn't think to say it in that post. 
They ask you not to tell anyone until after Sunday's show.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 6, 2015)

But if you want to find out, you usually can on Digital Spy 

There's a massive amount of trust with these things - someone I know was on Bake Off last year and loads and loads of people knew about who'd gone out and who'd won but they were asked not to tell anyone and they didn't.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2015)

Rightyho, I reckon that it'll be Kellie and Katie in the dance off. Katie to go.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2015)

Espresso said:


> Rightyho, I reckon that it'll be Kellie and Katie in the dance off. Katie to go.


Scratch that!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2015)

Heh! I am pants at this prediction lark!


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 6, 2015)

I must admit I do sometimes check the spoiler if I'm not going to see the results show. It is more fun if you don't know though, but it can be a wee bit too tempting after wine late of a Saturday evening!


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2015)

Putting Anton in that dance suggests he's not in the dance-off doesn't it?


----------



## innit (Dec 6, 2015)

Those dances are filmed out of order (as Espresso explained on the last page).


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2015)

innit said:


> Those dances are filmed out of order (as Espresso explained on the last page).


I do read the thread, honest [emoji15]


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2015)

Yay, my phone dollars at work.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2015)

That's Helen stuffed then surely


----------



## zoooo (Dec 6, 2015)

Yay, Gleb through. In your stupid faces, judges.

Now if Anton and Katie could piss off as soon as poss, that would be lovely. Talk about overstaying your welcome.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 6, 2015)

Difficult to call now. 

Helen out I reckon.

Mind you, I've said a few times this week G&G could win it so that could be my curse.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh blimey. I think Helen and glen are off. Surely?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2015)

Ooh! 
Tough to call this one. One of them is going to have to fall over for me to be able to pick between them. No doubt people who know the technical things will be able to decide.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2015)

Don't thank me Anita, it was only 45p


----------



## zoooo (Dec 6, 2015)

Obviously I would prefer Aljaz to stay, but I doubt he will. 

Stupid Georgia and her annoying 'I'm quirky and adorable, me' schtick. Pah.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2015)

tough one this - helen's big mistakes were very correctable.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Stupid Georgia and her annoying 'I'm quirky and adorable, me' schtick. Pah.


She probably sings annoying cover versions for adverts. 

:grr:


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2015)

georgia not popular tho - they had the second highest points after judges' scoring.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2015)

First split vote perhaps.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2015)

Mad face again, minus one.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 6, 2015)

Darcy was almost crying there.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2015)

I liked Helen and Aljaz's dance better. Keep her in!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2015)

i don't like helen, and it was a bit flawed but that dance was so much more entertaining (the paso).


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2015)

JimW said:


> First split vote perhaps.


Or not


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2015)

Yep, I should stop trying to predict these sodding things.

Lovely Aljaz is out. Booooooo.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2015)

JimW said:


> Mad face again, minus one.


i think it's appropriate for the character at that point in Les Mis.


----------



## JimW (Dec 6, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> i think it's appropriate for the character at that point in Les Mis.


I'll take your word not having seen it but didn't think it worked for her.
Never had her down as potential winner but still so good odd to see her out.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 6, 2015)

Georgia looks more gutted than Helen.


----------



## binka (Dec 6, 2015)

Am i the only one who likes georgia?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 6, 2015)

Poor Aljaz.  
And poor Helen! Imagine dancing with beautiful Aljaz for weeks and then never getting to do it again. 
Ooh, I've upset myself.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 6, 2015)

Right result but Helen was robbed. Glad the GP is voting for Anita


----------



## zoooo (Dec 6, 2015)

binka said:


> Am i the only one who likes georgia?


I don't exactly dislike her. She just seems very insincere to me.
She's a good dancer though.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Georgia looks more gutted than Helen.


mathematically, the only people who could have got fewer viewer votes were jay (unlikely) or helen (possible - but her lower judges' ranking means it's not necessary.  

when only six couples are in it, it's hard to blame lack of viewer votes on anything other than unpopularity.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2015)

Right, pick your winners, people. 
Jay for me, I think he's amazingly awseome. Though I wouldn't mind if Anita won. I think she's fearless and always find her compelling to watch.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2015)

binka said:


> Am i the only one who likes georgia?


the very young ex-soap types often get this far on talent, but then find the public don't have much investment in them cos they come across a little lacking in complexity of personality.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 6, 2015)

I would be very happy if either Jay or Anita won.


----------



## binka (Dec 6, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> the very young ex-soap types often get this far on talent, but then find the public don't have much investment in them cos they come across a little lacking in complexity of personality.


Thats a bit harsh i think she's come across quite well in the clips they show of training each week, she seems really nice and genuine to me although im happy to admit i might have a slight northern bias


----------



## Glitter (Dec 6, 2015)

I think Georgia is lovely. She seems sweet and friendly.

I think I might be veering to Team Kellie now. To be honest I'd be happy with any of them winning it, except Katie.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 6, 2015)

binka said:


> Am i the only one who likes georgia?



I like her.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2015)

Georgia seems nice, just not as nice as Anita and Katie, but nicer than Kellie. 
Jay is exempt from my completely childish nice scale. Because I lurve him.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2015)

binka said:


> Thats a bit harsh i think she's come across quite well in the clips they show of training each week, she seems really nice and genuine to me although im happy to admit i might have a slight northern bias


This


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2015)

i do like her - but it's all seemed quite smooth sailing for her, which can make it hard for people to identify.

young and fit, extraordinarily pretty, some dance background, equally good at all types of dance, never previously been in the dance off...  there;s no 'journey'.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2015)

I wonder if Georgia suffered a little from people thinking they didn't need to vote for her? Anita is clearly very popular - quite rightly - and Kellie may have benefited from a sympathy vote after her couple of dance offs. I can't explain Jaties popularity tho. Hopefully she's gone next, but it looks unlikely. Maybe, with a tricky Latin number


----------



## Glitter (Dec 6, 2015)

belboid said:


> I wonder if Georgia suffered a little from people thinking they didn't need to vote for her? Anita is clearly very popular - quite rightly - and Kellie may have benefited from a sympathy vote after her couple of dance offs. I can't explain Jaties popularity tho. Hopefully she's gone next, but it looks unlikely. Maybe, with a tricky Latin number



Grannies wanting Anton in the final. If Daniel O'Donnell had stayed in it would have split his vote down the middle.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2015)

Glitter said:


> Grannies wanting Anton in the final.


Indeed. And that's why he brings it up all the time. He never fails to mention that he hasn't been in the semi final before etc instead of talking about Katie's progress or whatever.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2015)

That post was bottom of the phone in votes, so I had to do it again for the judges.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 6, 2015)

I enjoy watching Georgia more than I enjoyed watching Helen, so I'm not sorry about the result in that sense. But I do wish Katie had gone instead.

Apparently my son was most upset also - Mr K said he wailed 'no, not them, I want it to be the funny face people' when Georgia's name was called


----------



## innit (Dec 6, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> i don't like helen, and it was a bit flawed but that dance was so much more entertaining (the paso).


It was! I could see the flaws (some of them would have been hard to miss) but it was so much more enjoyable. Les mis is the only musical I like though.

I wasn't a fan of Helen but I do think the final will be duller with Katie or even Anita instead of her.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm going to miss Helen, I enjoyed her intensity from a distance.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2015)

Well. 
At least Katie has a nice dress.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2015)

Katie looks completely fabulous in that frock.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2015)

That was poor


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2015)

Yay! Katie was more than a bit rubbish


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2015)

Aw, Jay's dance was lovely. I do love his spins.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2015)

That was beautiful. 
So tonight's theme is that if they give you a ghastly dress you will do a lovely dance and if you get a rocking frock you'll be pants.


----------



## JimW (Dec 12, 2015)

Poor Georgia's had to feign illness to get a bit of public sympathy.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2015)

Hate the intro videos sometimes. Georgia doesn't have cute little kids to bring in so it's waterworks instead. (Not down to her, it's the producers.)


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2015)

I didn't like that at all. I thought she'd be far better at that.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2015)

Think they often lose it a bit when they have to do two dances.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2015)

Let's see if Gleb is going to throw himself on the floor again


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2015)

Underwhelmed by Georgia, judges being very generous


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2015)

I've been watching this show since the very first series and I am still none the wiser what a Foxtrot actually is.
But I know I liked that.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2015)

Amazing floor spinny thing. But bloody distracting, pointless wrist streamers. Why do the costume people doooo it?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Amazing floor spinny thing. But bloody distracting, pointless wrist streamers. Why do the costume people doooo it?



The proper competition ballroom dancers have those streamers. They are weird.
And they always remind me of the tassles we had plugged into the ends of our bike handlebars when I was a kid.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2015)

Espresso said:


> The proper competition ballroom dancers have those streamers. They are weird.
> And they always remind me of the tassles we had plugged into the ends of our bike handlebars when I was a kid.


Ahh, that's what they reminded me of!
I'm always just mega tense waiting for them to strangle the bloke or get caught in a zip.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2015)

I guess I don't understand that dance. Craig said it was almost perfect, but it looked to me like she forgot half of it and hesitated and wobbled her way through the rest.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2015)

Did Tess just say "Jesus, Craig"? 
Bit peculiar if she did.


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2015)

That was almost perfect? Almost interest, maybe


----------



## JimW (Dec 12, 2015)

Lower from Darcey than Craig must be rare.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't understand it either and always hate it on the show. Clearly they did it well but why? I don't know. Kevin is my favourite professional though.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2015)

I've just seen someone I know in the audience. 
Aces.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2015)

Did Anton request the dry ice so Len couldn't see her footwork?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2015)

They are murdering one of my favourite songs


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2015)

She got lucky with not having any Latin for ages, but that still wasn't very good from Katie


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2015)

Ooooooooh, Tom Baker.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2015)

unusual to seer craig score higher than bruno, twice


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2015)

Anton is such a prick


----------



## JimW (Dec 12, 2015)

Did they cock up that last lift?


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2015)

Something was odd for sure. Great fun tho


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2015)

That was so fun! (Aside from the weird fall/drop thing.)

He would make a very cute Doctor. We need one with tattoos.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2015)

He's  great. Makes it look almost effortless.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2015)

Espresso said:


> I've just seen someone I know in the audience.
> Aces.


Me too. Dead Calum from Corrie.


----------



## JimW (Dec 12, 2015)

May have to give Georgia a vote too because she deserves to make the final.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2015)

Well, looks like Katie and Anton are going.


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2015)

Could be a 40??


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, looks like Katie and Anton are going.


Definitely. I'm going to miss the final! I will have to watch this thread instead


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Definitely. I'm going to miss the final! I will have to watch this thread instead


Excellent. I'm going to tease you with inaccurate posts then.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Excellent. I'm going to tease you with inaccurate posts then.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2015)

What the wiffling hell is this?


----------



## JimW (Dec 12, 2015)

Wonder if Gleb will lose Len with that choreography?


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2015)

That was odd. Was it a salsa? Len ain't sure either


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm sorry that was just odd.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2015)

Was weird, but still kind of impressive. I liked their little circus/cheerleader outfits.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2015)

JimW said:


> Wonder if Gleb will lose Len with that choreography?


Lost me. 

I agreed with the judges. It was bad music choice.  You can't do Latin hips to a jerky tune like that. Who chooses the tunes? It was a fight against the music.


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2015)

Excellent show from Kellie


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2015)

Aw, Kellie's last dance was great. I want Katie and Georgia in the bottom two.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2015)

Awww...that was absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2015)

That was lovely.

Katie is definitely the least good of those who are left, but I reckon Anita might be for the chop, much as it grieves me to say it, because I love her.


----------



## JimW (Dec 12, 2015)

Two votes for Anita and one for Georgia.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2015)

So sorry I'm missing the final. I'll be on a bloody plane


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2015)

What's kellie's final digits? Can't find them online and just need to make sure


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2015)

That's annoying, my phone bars calls to that number!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2015)

belboid said:


> What's kellie's final digits? Can't find them online and just need to make sure


BBC One - Strictly Come Dancing - How to vote online


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2015)

I've looked at the spoiler this week. I couldn't take the tension.
Don't worry, my lips are ultra zipped.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 12, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I've looked at the spoiler this week. I couldn't take the tension.
> Don't worry, my lips are ultra zipped.


Is "my lips are ultra zipped" an anagram of the result?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

paulhackett said:


> Is "my lips are ultra zipped" an anagram of the result?


 Yes.
Pimps adeptly ruralize. *taps nose*


----------



## binka (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't get the scoring at all - how did katie get 3 x 7 on her first dance when she was so rubbish??


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2015)

I am having to watch on iPlayer as I forgot to set record last night  Just up to Katie's (very boring) second dance, about which the best thing was the supremely bored expressions on the other dancers' faces as they halfheartedly gave a limp fish clap at the end  

Katie has sucked - never thought I'd see a smug Charleston.

Georgia's cha cha had not one straight leg, but good story telling.

Anita did great, and I thought Kellie's rumba was ace.

Jay's Charleston was really very good,  can't remember what their first dance was but think it was well performed?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2015)

Wtf Anita and Gleb?  Terrible song, outfits and a bizarre routine.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2015)

Kellie and Kevin lovely, but I see wardrobe have kept their grudge going right to the end.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Kellie and Kevin lovely, but I see wardrobe have kept their grudge going right to the end.


They really hate her don't they?   That's put me off her because she works at the BBC so I think she must be horrible for them to give her such dreadful clothes. Whereas they love Anita and Katie. 

I love Anita too but I don't think she deserves to win any more. She's had a good journey but she's not getting any better. I don't know who I want to win now


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2015)

I want Jay or Kellie to win. But if Katie goes tonight I'm happy if any of them do.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 13, 2015)

I've just watched this, as I was out yesterday dancing very badly 
I'm guessing Katie and ?Georgia for the dance off with Katie leaving. I suspect the Anita vote will hold up despite the terrible, terrible music choice for the salsa.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

So what happens in the final? Is it one old dance and one new dance?


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2015)

zoooo said:


> So what happens in the final? Is it one old dance and one new dance?



*Week 13 (Show 1)*: Judges' choice and showdance
*Week 13 (Show 2)*: Couple's favourite dance of the series


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 13, 2015)

A Gleb showdance is going to be....a thing to behold, isn't it?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

Ah, blimey. Three dances!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> A Gleb showdance is going to be....a thing to behold, isn't it?


I'd give him a bloody good beholding.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I love Anita too but I don't think she deserves to win any more. She's had a good journey but she's not getting any better. I don't know who I want to win now


I think Anita has done brilliantly despite Gleb's terrible grudge against her. He has done everything he can to sabotage her chances, but every week she just goes out and dances his shite routines amazingly. She deserves to win more than anyone else exactly because of that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> A Gleb showdance is going to be....a thing to behold, isn't it?


If by "thing to behold" you mean "tasteless mess", then yes.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I think Anita has done brilliantly despite Gleb's terrible grudge against her. He has done everything he can to sabotage her chances, but every week she just goes out and dances his shite routines amazingly. She deserves to win more than anyone else exactly because of that.



I think Gleb's choreography is brilliant. The only downside is that Len doesn't like it and it may be wise to try and impress the judge with the casting vote.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm not sure about Gleb. There's an awful lot of throwing himself and Anita on the floor and a lot of face in crotch action going on.
He's very, very pretty though.

I want Kellie and Kevin to win because I think Kevin is the best dancer and the best choreographer and Kellie has totally risen to the challenge.

(BTW this is nothing to do with the fact that Kevin is from my home town. Nothing at all. Honest )

Anton though. Honestly. How can anyone knock all the life out of a Charleston quite so much?


----------



## JimW (Dec 13, 2015)

Bastard Anton's minions are going to wave him through, aren't they.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2015)

Shakes fist at Gleb!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, looks like Katie and Anton are going.


let's see who joins anita and gleb


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 13, 2015)

Kylie really does have a very annoying voice


----------



## JimW (Dec 13, 2015)

Jesus Kylie, what a crap song.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> let's see who joins anita and gleb


I hope Anita is saved. 

That's some really terrible singing from Kylie. I hadn't realised how bad she is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I hope Anita is saved.


so do i but if georgia there then night night anita


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 13, 2015)

My expert predictions  I think this is the first week I've not liked Glebs choreography, and a lot of that was the ridiculous song choice, so it'd be a shame if Anita went home.


----------



## JimW (Dec 13, 2015)

Hope Katie keeps flapping her arms.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

Did Gleb choose that terrible song?? Or were they lumbered with it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so do i but if georgia there then night night anita


Hopefully Katie will go.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Did Gleb choose that terrible song?? Or were they lumbered with it.


I often wonder that.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

I wish Katie had done her other dance. That was even shitter than this shit one.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't think they choose the music. It one of the mysteries of the show, like who picks Kellie's outfits and who actually likes Anton.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2015)

The only bad thing about Katie and Anton being in the dance off is having to endure Puccini being murdered again.


----------



## JimW (Dec 13, 2015)

She went wrong in different places


----------



## JimW (Dec 13, 2015)

Anita seems to have added errors


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 13, 2015)

Anita and Gleb is like Ross and Monica dancing in Friends. 

In Friends it's amusing - the costumes, euro disco and choreography here are a fucking challenge to the senses..


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

Darcey, Bruno and Len, you are on my shit list.

Craig, I will allow you to live.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh fuck.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2015)

now there's a surprise


----------



## JimW (Dec 13, 2015)

Should have avoided the gymnastics


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

paulhackett said:


> Anita and Gleb is like Ross and Monica dancing in Friends.


Oh my god, it was! I wish they'd done the big catch at the end.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2015)

Boo!

It was that fucking stupid song that did for Anita. My heart sank when I realised she was doing that dance.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Oh my god, it was! I wish they'd done the big catch at the end.


Lol!


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 13, 2015)

BOO. 
Maybe now Anton's got to a final he'll leave. 
BOO.


----------



## binka (Dec 13, 2015)

But katie and anton are shit!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

Katie does NOT deserve to be in the final. But, oh well! It's just telly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> The only bad thing about Katie and Anton being in the dance off is having to endure Puccini being murdered again.


That and having to see Katie and Anton.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 13, 2015)

I suppose it was a dance off for fourth place in the final. But that paso would probably have been in the final! 
Bloody BOO.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

Boyz II Men! <3


----------



## JimW (Dec 13, 2015)

binka said:


> But katie and anton are shit!


 Wait til he wins the final


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2015)

BOO Len

BOO Gleb 

BOO that stupid song

BOO Anton

BOO


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 13, 2015)

I really wish Anita hadn't fucked that up. I have no desire to see Katie and Anton in the final. Gleb would have choreographed an amazing show dance. Bah humbug.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

JimW said:


> Wait til he wins the final


I wouldn't be bloody surprised if they do! Bloody.... world.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

I really am gutted not to see that Paso again. 
Jay had better do his Pulp Fiction to make up for it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2015)

JimW said:


> Wait til he wins the final


i understand there's an arrangement that anton will leave after winning strickly


----------



## gosub (Dec 13, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i understand there's an arrangement that anton will leave after winning strickly


It'll be worse than Bruce Forsyth if he stays til then.  He has never been any good at Latin, Patsy Palmer proved that.  A show dance, that should send him the message


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 13, 2015)

He'll do a huge, schmaltzy, American Smooth style showdance. Which will probably be good and I'll like it, despite myself.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

So true.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 13, 2015)

The judges will make them do a fucking latin - because they'll pick a ballroom and the show dance will be ballroomy. I don't want to watch an Anton latin  *sulk* 

Glitter, child has robbed me phone. I'll text you when I get it back xx


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2015)

paulhackett said:


> Anita and Gleb is like Ross and Monica dancing in Friends.
> 
> In Friends it's amusing - the costumes, euro disco and choreography here are a fucking challenge to the senses..



YES!!!! 



zoooo said:


> I really am gutted not to see that Paso again.
> Jay had better do his Pulp Fiction to make up for it.



Course he will! He'd be stupid not to. 

The judges have been twats to Anita from the start. That dance was dreadful but I'm sad to see her go. 

Katie is shite


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> That and having to see Katie and Anton.


True. 

Good point, well made.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

It's annoying that it was the last choice the judges get to make in the series, and it was to put the worst dancer into the final.
Just odd.


----------



## innit (Dec 13, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> I don't think they choose the music. It one of the mysteries of the show, like who picks Kellie's outfits and who actually likes Anton.



It's my mother in law. She thinks he's like Fred Astaire.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2015)

Why the fuck did they dance that stupid salsa? They were dead in the water the moment they chose that. Fools. I like Katie but she doesn't deserve to be in the final. I'm going to have to vote next week (even tho I'm out) so that fucking Anton doesn't win


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 13, 2015)

zoooo said:


> It's annoying that it was the last choice the judges get to make in the series, and it was to put the worst dancer into the final.
> Just odd.



Nah, stupid choice of dance by Gleb and Anita. Should have done the foxtrot.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Why the fuck did they dance that stupid salsa? They were dead in the water the moment they chose that. Fools. I like Katie but she doesn't deserve to be in the final. I'm going to have to vote next week (even tho I'm out) so that fucking Anton doesn't win



Presumably because wardrobe and makeup wouldn't have time to change them back.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2015)

Gutted  My 7yo son is in tears at what he calls 'the bad face cruisers' getting through.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2015)

Liked for 'the bad face cruisers' not the tears May.


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2015)

Madness, utter madness. 

Kate Aldridge for the win then.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Kellie and Kevin lovely, but I see wardrobe have kept their grudge going right to the end.


That ballroom dress made her look totally shapeless.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 13, 2015)

She'll do her Nancy dance I reckon


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2015)

Ms T said:


> That ballroom dress made her look totally shapeless.


She is a bit rectangular of figure but she's clearly pissed someone off because she looks bloody awful every single week


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2015)

Glitter said:


> She'll do her Nancy dance I reckon


Hope so, I liked that one.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 13, 2015)

Glitter said:


> She'll do her Nancy dance I reckon


I think she might want to do her rumba again - or that, foxtrot was it?, that she got all 'my grandad' over. The judges will want her to do something latin from the early days I reckon.

They'll have Jay do that one he cocked up. 

Georgia I dunno. Her dances have merged into one for me.

Katie and Anton can fuck off.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 14, 2015)

Helen and The Lovely Aljaz (that's actually his full name) must be rightly cheesed off that Katie and Anton are in the final and they're not. 
Helen wuz robbed. 

I've wanted Jay to win for a lot of weeks now and Aliona is going to go into bonkers choreography overdrive for the showdance. Aces.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 14, 2015)

Ms T said:


> That ballroom dress made her look totally shapeless.



Oh, there was a shape.  It was "Abigail Breslin in Little Miss Sunshine" shape.  Twice.  The rumba dress was even worse because it made her abdomen the widest part of her - at least the American Smooth dress had a pouffy skirt.

But that style of dropped waist with rigid horizontal line across the hips and full skirt below suits none of the dancers.  And it kind of looks a bit amateur "school play costume" quality, because the point at which it changes from skin-tight to full and gathered looks like a step.  That doesn't happen when skirts start at the waist, because the hips and bum create a natural outwards swell.  

Dropped waists work with pleats, and with a-line, fishtail-shape skirts, but really look awful with full, pouffy, net skirts and I wish they'd stop.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 14, 2015)

I agree. She's got some cracking abs on her but that dress made her look shapeless and well...fat. If they made the same dress with the skirt attached to the bodice in a v from the the top of the hip bones to a point in the front it would have given her the illusion of waist and hips. The style worked ok on Katie but it did Kellies athletic straight up and down body shape no favours. 
I want to see her in a the final in a stunner of a frock


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> I agree. She's got some cracking abs on her but that dress made her look shapeless and well...fat. If they made the same dress with the skirt attached to the bodice in a v from the the top of the hip bones to a point in the front it would have given her the illusion of waist and hips. The style worked ok on Katie but it did Kellies athletic straight up and down body shape no favours.
> I want to see her in a the final in a stunner of a frock


Won't happen. Wardrobe hate her


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 14, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Won't happen. Wardrobe hate her


I think she must have pissed in someone's coffee cup or something for them to hate her that much.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> I think she must have pissed in someone's coffee cup or something for them to hate her that much.


She must have done. I've never seen anyone dressed so comprehensively unflatteringly through the whole series. She was so grateful for the bit of sparkly on her ballgown on Saturday I felt quite sorry for her!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2015)

This is a good article: Why Anita Rani lost out in the Strictly semi-finals (ie I agree with it entirely  )


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2015)

trashpony said:


> This is a good article: Why Anita Rani lost out in the Strictly semi-finals (ie I agree with it entirely  )


this years Strictly is making Syrian elections look fair and free


----------



## zoooo (Dec 14, 2015)

I agree with most of that. His choreography on that last dance was uber misjudged. But he's done some AMAZING dances previously.

I hope he stays for next year, and maybe just learns a bit from what the British public liked and didn't like. I'm assuming they liked it up until the end since they voted them through until then.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 14, 2015)

I wonder if the judges are still smarting from the brouhaha when they voted Jamelia off, clearly not for her performance in that dance off, but because Peter had done better in other dances. 

Len commented that he was only going by what he saw in the dance off, and not what had happened, or which might have been. Made me think that he wanted to support Anita bit felt he couldn't because he hated that dance so much.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 14, 2015)

Would like to see Bruno's excuse for the about turn. No one's taste alters that much and he didn't cite Anita's mistakes but that Katie had corrected hers.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I wonder if the judges are still smarting from the brouhaha when they voted Jamelia off, clearly not for her performance in that dance off, but because Peter had done better in other dances.
> 
> Len commented that he was only going by what he saw in the dance off, and not what had happened, or which might have been. Made me think that he wanted to support Anita bit felt he couldn't because he hated that dance so much.


And Darcy also very pointedly said that she voted for the couple that made no mistakes


----------



## innit (Dec 14, 2015)

Anita's dance off performance just looked like a succession of awkward moments and I didn't see Katie make any obvious mistakes, probably because her feet were invisible for two thirds of the routine, so I can understand why they didn't save Anita even though it produces the bizarre result of Katie as a finalist. 

I don't think Craig plays that baddie role any more, he's always smiling these days. Len and Bruno are both just as critical imo.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 14, 2015)

trashpony said:


> And Darcy also very pointedly said that she voted for the couple that made no mistakes


When they've allowed mistakes within a more "technically difficult" dance before. Whole thing stinks.

Clearly I'm taking this badly


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 16, 2015)

Oooh did you see Bruno on ITT on Monday? He was asked which pro he'd like to dance with, which he dodged but did say that he'd like to see an Argentine Tango done by two men. Apparently that's how it was originally danced, to impress. I think we might be edging closer to a same sex dance on Strictly 

Not a phwoar list (honest). I think I'd like to see it done in a really intense way, which I'm not sure some of my faves (e.g. Kevin) could pull off in the right way. Aljaz, Brendan and Gleb would be contenders. Maybe the new italian too, eta possibly wouldn't take it seriously in a way I think Tristan wouldn't either. Robin? Oh an AT danced by two men and two women at the same time would make me combust with happiness I think.


----------



## innit (Dec 16, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> When they've allowed mistakes within a more "technically difficult" dance before. Whole thing stinks.
> 
> Clearly I'm taking this badly


They really have to allow for difficulty level or it would be a race to the bottom and an extremely dull program. 

As with the saving of Pandre, I was furious at the time but have kind of come around now even though I won't enjoy seeing Katie and that twat in the final at all.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 16, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Oooh did you see Bruno on ITT on Monday? He was asked which pro he'd like to dance with, which he dodged but did say that he'd like to see an Argentine Tango done by two men. Apparently that's how it was originally danced, to impress. I think we might be edging closer to a same sex dance on Strictly
> 
> Not a phwoar list (honest). I think I'd like to see it done in a really intense way, which I'm not sure some of my faves (e.g. Kevin) could pull off in the right way. Aljaz, Brendan and Gleb would be contenders. Maybe the new italian too, eta possibly wouldn't take it seriously in a way I think Tristan wouldn't either. Robin? Oh an AT danced by two men and two women at the same time would make me combust with happiness I think.


I somehow managed to completely miss that whole thing. I'm sure I watched that show!
Gleb and Aljaz would do it perfectly, I think.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2015)

Anyone see Ola on ITT yesterday giving a tearful and rancour-free fond farewell interview, with montages and video messages? 

Weird.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 16, 2015)

They're always a lot nicer to her than I expect them to be. Considering the amount she (apparently) slags them off in the tabloids.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 18, 2015)

The absence of one of her former celebrity partners from the video messages - that Steve Backshall - was pretty pointed.
When she was dancing with him there was a lot of talk in the papers about how she bullied him and treated him like muck.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 18, 2015)

Espresso said:


> The absence of one of her former celebrity partners from the video messages - that Steve Backshall - was pretty pointed.
> When she was dancing with him there was a lot of talk in the papers about how she bullied him and treated him like muck.


Oh - I didn't spot that. How odd of them to do that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

Who's in?


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2015)

Fuck me that was FAST!!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm here! Gutted Jay isn't doing the jive.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

They've got Bake Off in my Strictly. When worlds collide.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

It was fast, and much better than last time,but interesting to see someone in the final still making quite obvious mistakes. All that guff that's been spouted in the last few weeks about this being the highest standard of any series just isn't true. I'd say it's a flawed final, and possibly more interesting for it.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

I missed the start, is Jay really not doing the Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

Plus there was a little stumble from Aliona!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I missed the start, is Jay really not doing the Pulp Fiction?


Nope.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Nope.


Pah.
Am finding I don't have massive enthusiasm for this final.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

He wouldn't be doing it now anyway though, would he - the judges' choice is always one that needs improvement.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Thought Georgia looked good.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes, it was better. Again though, not perfect - she still lacks a bit of wiggle.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

Lovely heel leads from Kellie.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Kellie great too. All we need now is Anton on his arse


----------



## FiFi (Dec 19, 2015)

Good work from Kellie


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2015)

JimW said:


> Kellie great too. All we need now is Anton on his arse


we live in hope...


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

10s all round for K & K I reckon.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

I wasn't really watching Kellie  Didn't like the 60s/tango fusion before, still doesn't grab me now. Which is a shame, as I think she's probably the best of the lot.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Hat disaster!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Aw, bless her with her hat again. Ha.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

That was shit. No frame, hat failures, she should not be in the final.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

Harsh! But true. It should be Helen really.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

I would say Anita. Helen never lost the stiffness, in face or body.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

Loved that from Jaliona.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh look, 2 seconds of the jive. :/

Was quite a cool show dance. But like, if they want votes they have to make you feel something. And frankly unless I get something on the level of a Baby in the corner lift, it ain't enough for me.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Glimpse of Peter with a bit of a sour expression. Agree with Len that J&A were a bit meh


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

It was somewhat understated I suppose. Aliona has possibly scuppered his chances somewhat.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2015)

I wanted lift! And jumps! And surprise!
Ive got my sad face on


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> I wanted lift! And jumps! And surprise!
> Ive got my sad face on


Prezunctly. Silly Aliona.

Not to go on, but imagine what Gleb's showdance would have been. Gah.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Loyalty from Jay, admirable young man


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

I loved it! Slinky and a bit sexy. I liked the understatement.

Also loved their faux-innocent VT where they pretended not to be shagging


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

I think Kevin's will be good.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2015)

I think G&G are going to be fucking awesome. ..


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Kinky.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Aw, I like Giovanni's spins.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm sorry but I proper fancy Giovanni


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Aw, I like Giovanni's spins.


Tho they made Georgia look half.speed when she followed


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

JimW said:


> Tho they made Georgia look half.speed when she followed


Hah, yes!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm sorry but I proper fancy Giovanni


ME TOO.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Quick Georgia, cry again.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm sorry but I proper fancy Giovanni


 and me


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Do we need an "anyone but Anton" candidate if it's public vote only?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

Ooh, lovely.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2015)

now that was a show dance!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

K & K smashed that.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Kellie's certainly put the work in.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Loved the slowed down section.
Would much prefer Kellie to win over Georgia.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 19, 2015)

I think Kellie has just won this...


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> now that was a show dance!



Yes indeed! I loved it and I love them.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Your spice got old, Anton


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

And he's had ten years to plan that.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> I think Kellie has just won this...


Yep.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

I lol'd at the cut to Katie and Anton waiting to go on after Kellie and Kevin. Both grinning through gritted teeth.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Does he pronounce his name Joe-varni as well, or is it just her being incredibly annoying?


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Clever Kellie mentions that the peerless Kevin hasn't won.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Aw, Jay has a sad face.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 19, 2015)

I want them to stop doing that "keeeeeeeep dancing" thing


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 19, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Does he pronounce his name Joe-varni as well, or is it just her being incredibly annoying?



I have to think he calls himself Joe otherwise that's worse than Tess.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2015)

All caught up and ready to watch the grand final live for the first time ever. 

A slightly disappointing opening show, with the show dances well below par.  The first routines were all nice but unexciting, except for Katie who was poor. She was also by far the worst show dance too, and the audience clearly knew it too. She really shouldn't be in the final at all, and better go now. 

Georgia very good, and looked stunning, but I wasn't thrilled by the routine, after the excitement of the blindfold bit, the rest wasn't dramatic enough. 

And Aliona!!! What were you thinking of? That wasn't a show dance at all, it may have been clever, and pretty, but it's not a show. Buggered his chances. 

Which is fine by me as Kellie has always been the most enjoyable to watch, and both her dances were spot on. A show dance that was really skilled and bloody good fun. That's what we want.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2015)

Yesssss! Kellie's doing Star Wars 

Fuck off now Katie.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 19, 2015)

Yey


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Lol, Anton actually looked annoyed, like he was expecting to win.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 19, 2015)

the right result (so far)


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2015)

Woo!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

belboid said:


> Yesssss! Kellie's doing Star Wars
> 
> Fuck off now Katie.



My thoughts exactly!

Simultaneous air punch from my son and me there


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm not sure whether it actually suits her or not, but I like Tess's suit.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Democracy in action.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

Aliona must be kicking herself now that they're not doing the Jive.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2015)

Seems odd, but they chose it, so....


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Seen everyone's "strictly story" ad nauseam by now, and could do without the what was it like to dance with x again.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 19, 2015)

This would win if it was Strictly Come Dancing Austria


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

A succession of people (apart from Kellie maybe) who don't understand the concept of crowdpleasing or how to get votes.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Thought he killed that though


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 19, 2015)

That were good


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2015)

That was a pretty impressive Paso, should get a 39


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

He is adorable. If it was based on niceness I want him to win.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 19, 2015)

Good Paso by J&A there!


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

belboid said:


> That was a pretty impressive Paso, should get a 39


Insider betting [emoji35]


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

belboid said:


> That was a pretty impressive Paso, should get a 39


Look at you!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't remember that at all from the first time round. It was very good just now though. Bless them for trying not to snog each other's faces off at the end.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2015)

Clearly, I know everything about Dance. Either that or dramatic tension.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 19, 2015)

Is her dad the 3rd Gallagher brother?


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

"Just like brother and sister" is code for "not shagging my partner like that slapper Jay"


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

I'd not begrudge her the win but don't think she'll get the votes


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

I do like the Charleston.

And Giovanni has the nicest bum in the whole wide world.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2015)

A great Charleston, and it really showed Georgia off to her best. Could get the big 40

(Oh, deffo after Craig's comment)


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 19, 2015)

I want to vote for everyone


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

She's always saying Chicago is her favourite film. If she thinks of it as a film before a stage show she doesn't deserve to be on the blinkin' stage.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

belboid said:


> A great Charleston, and it really showed Georgia off to her best. Could get the big 40
> 
> (Oh, deffo after Craig's comment)


He's at it again! Uncanny.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> I want to vote for everyone


I do kind of equally want Jay, Kellie and Giovanni to win.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2015)

Go Kellie!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

A Charleston-off; could be tricky to choose.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Danny Dyer's put me off


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 19, 2015)

Meh


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2015)

Still great. It's another 40, the first ever perfect score I think.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

I just love that Star Wars Charleston. Kellie ftw!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

I do love the routine, but they didn't dance it as well as the first time round. Georgia wins the Charleston-off for me, but Kellie deserves to win overall I think.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

I can't decide.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh Craig, no sense of occasion. But I love him.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh Craig! You've ruined my reputation.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 19, 2015)

Georgia's was my fave but she's after a career so she doesn't need a glitter ball  i bit my tongue when she got 40 though 

I'd like Kellie to get it. 

I thought jay was a dead cert to smash it. He's so so so so sweet and gifted but somehow didn't bring it tonight. It's the final, you've gotta be shameless and do your best jivs ffs.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 19, 2015)

Was watching behind but now caught up and am live  I was team Jay but the boring showdance and lack of jive has put him bottom for me.  I loved the GG charleston again   I've taken against Kellie for no particular reason and didn't particularly like the Star Wars charleston either time.  That said their showdance was amaze.

So in conclusion I'm not that bothered who wins   So much so that I'm not even voting


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 19, 2015)

I think the scoring has been spot on tonight.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh no. *mutes Ellie*


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

They had to go and put Gleb and Aljaz on. *sheepishly unmutes*


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

I hope Oti is back next year. She's amazing


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2015)

Come on Kellie!

I suspect it will be Jay, despite tonight's poor show, and Georgia winning wouldn't be the end of the world. 

But it better be Kellie.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

I came over all lib dem and voted twice for Georgia and once for Kellie based on tonight. Which is stupid as it's one winner.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

How's Iwan got an opinion, he was hardly in it


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Hee. Gleb special.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 19, 2015)

I voted for Kellie earlier, I've wanted her to win for weeks but after Georgia's Charleston I voted for her


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't really mind who wins now either.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Well, well. True love conquers


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

That's for the jive that is. (Even though they didn't flipping do it.)


----------



## colacubes (Dec 19, 2015)

Well that's a surprise


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

Although now Jay has won it I think Kellie was robbed!


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2015)

Probably deserved over the whole series. 

But still wrong.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah, I really wasn't expecting that


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow. Weird how that's a shock. He's the best dancer, but he wasn't the best finalist.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

Or more importantly Kevin, who I adore.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

Jay's so cuuute.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2015)

That was very undeserved. He's not the best dancer.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

He seems a bit.underwhelmed  Georgia would have been full waterworks


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2015)

And then they got married.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 19, 2015)

Boo. I wanted Kevin to win.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 19, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Wow. Weird how that's a shock. He's the best dancer, but he wasn't the best finalist.



Yeah. He just didn't seem like he was in that final at all.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 19, 2015)

Yay you killed the thread by being a creepy, inappropriate twat. Well done you.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Turns out there's interviews on the red button. Anita coming over well again. Didn't know half these celebs but she's made a good impression.


----------



## JimW (Dec 19, 2015)

Kevin said he wouldn't swap the glitter ball for dancing with Kellie. What a gent.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 19, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Yay you killed the thread by being a creepy, inappropriate twat. Well done you.



Apols. Absolutely not the post I intended or at least to be taken the way it was.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 19, 2015)

paulhackett said:


> Apols. Absolutely not the post I intended or at least to be taken the way it was.


Fair play. But as she's just coached her partner to dancing victory how about we acknowledge that before we speculate whether she's filth or not.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm totes gladballs Jay won but I do think Kellie was robbed on the night. She was BRILLIANT and much as I love him he didn't bring his A game tonight.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 20, 2015)

I watched it late because I was out last night, and I always wanted Jay to win but, on the night, there is little doubt that Kellie was better. 

I would have been happy if she had won, in fact. 

It is often not the best dancer that wins - including the year that Zoe Ball competed, when she should have won, but didn't


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2015)

JimW said:


> How's Iwan got an opinion, he was hardly in it


by contrast you weren't in it at all


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 20, 2015)

Not sure if Jay deserved it on the night, but for that jive, he's certainly a worthy overall winner. Well voted UK people.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> by contrast you weren't in it at all


And were I asked about what participating meant to me my answer would reflect that. Do keep up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2015)

JimW said:


> And were I asked about what participating meant to me my answer would reflect that. Do keep up.


what does participating mean to you?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 20, 2015)

Jay was my winner from early in the series, but I agree he wasn't the best in the final. Kellie was fantastic last night.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> Not sure if Jay deserved it on the night, but for that jive, he's certainly a worthy overall winner. Well voted UK people.



On that logic Sophie Ellis-Bextor would have been a worthy winner in whichever year it was she competed.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 20, 2015)

Kellie and Kevin were amazing and they were robbed IMO.  If you are going by the dancing on the night it was Kellie, Georgia, Jay. 
Show dances in that order too.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 20, 2015)

just caught up.  Fucking Kellie and KFG were ROBBED.  

I went right off Jay in the final...  have never really liked Aliona, so was always conflicted, but when they finished their showdance, I was like "what??? Is that it???"  Between the non-showy showdance and the perverse decision to piss off the crowd by eschewing the jive, i definitely don't think they deserved to win.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 20, 2015)

I agree. It was bizarre not to do the jive, although I kind of got the bit about wanting to do a dance which they could improve on. And perhaps they thought they might mess it up. 

I have just watched the jive again, in fact. 

Bizarrely, nearly all the comments on the Strictly website are saying that the judges were biased in favour of Kellie and Kevin and overmarked them etc. etc.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Does he pronounce his name Joe-varni as well, or is it just her being incredibly annoying?


It's pronounced juh vahnie. 

The "i" makes the "g" into a "j" sound, and isn't pronounced as a separate letter. It must be really annoying having your named mispronounced all the time. It'd be like if your name was Christopher and everyone pronounced the C and the H separately. (Or the P and H later on).


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> It's pronounced juh vahnie.
> 
> The "i" makes the "g" into a "j" sound, and isn't pronounced as a separate letter. It must be really annoying having your named mispronounced all the time. It'd be like if your name was Christopher and everyone pronounced the C and the H separately. (Or the P and H later on).


Wow. Then he deserves a medal for putting up with that every day.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 21, 2015)

Just watched it (amazingly managed not to find out who won). The foal has always been team K&K and I joined him for that final. They totally deserves to win and were robbed. spanglechick is bang on


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 21, 2015)

I miss It Takes Two!


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 21, 2015)

Kellie & Kevin should have won, I am agreeing with Mrs S by the way.
But she voted for Jay throughout this season!
Kev should have won just for third time on a row in the final. Plus being from Grimsby.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 22, 2015)

No Aliona next year:

Strictly Come Dancing winner Aliona Vilani quits BBC show - BBC News


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2015)

Ooh, leaving on a high.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 22, 2015)

colacubes said:


> No Aliona next year:
> 
> Strictly Come Dancing winner Aliona Vilani quits BBC show - BBC News


She knows she'll have someone shite next year because she won this one, and she _hates _having a rubbish partner


----------



## Me76 (Dec 22, 2015)

So that's two new girls for next year.  Do we think any boys will be leaving?  I feel like Brendan must be getting a bit bored now. Obviously no chance of Anton fucking off.


----------



## innit (Dec 22, 2015)

I wouldn't mind if Joanne from Grimsby was in the main cast next year; I'd like to see her dance with someone who isn't Scott Mills.

(Equally, I wouldn't mind if she's not in the main cast next year...)


----------



## colacubes (Dec 22, 2015)

Me76 said:


> So that's two new girls for next year.  Do we think any boys will be leaving?  I feel like Brendan must be getting a bit bored now. Obviously no chance of Anton fucking off.



Surely Anton must retire now.  This is the closest to going out on a high he's ever going to get


----------



## trashpony (Dec 22, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Surely Anton must retire now.  This is the closest to going out on a high he's ever going to get


I want him and Brendan to go. I can't bear Brendan thinking he's sexy. He's creepy

Is there a fixed number of pros?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 22, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I want him and Brendan to go. I can't bear Brendan thinking he's sexy. He's creepy
> 
> Is there a fixed number of pros?



16 I think for pro dance purposes, but only 15 compete.  Joanne from Grimsby was the spare this year.


----------



## innit (Dec 22, 2015)

Brendan looks pretty bored; I thought Pasha looked a bit jaded this year although I'd much rather Anton went than either.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 22, 2015)

You'd think if Anton was going they'd bang on about it being his final year all series and make a big fuss at the end  I hope he does though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 23, 2015)

I dislike Anton and I don't think he's a good enough all round dancer and teacher. 

Brendan, on the other hand, is (still) a good dancer and teacher, so long as you can ignore him trying to take centre stage all the time outside of the dances. I like the way he defends his celebrity when they're criticised.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 23, 2015)

I quite like Brendan still being there, it's nice to have people who've been there from the start (actually, he probably hasn't - but a long time at least). I always liked him a lot better than James, even though they were both a bit similarly outspoken.

I really thought Anton would be leaving after this year. I thought maybe the judges knew that and it was an added reason they voted him into the final.


----------



## belboid (Dec 23, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I quite like Brendan still being there, it's nice to have people who've been there from the start (actually, he probably hasn't - but a long time at least).


He was,  Just him and Anton left.  With Ola leaving, Kristina will be the next longest serving, joining in Series 6


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 23, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I quite like Brendan still being there, it's nice to have people who've been there from the start (actually, he probably hasn't - but a long time at least). I always liked him a lot better than James, even though they were both a bit similarly outspoken.
> 
> I really thought Anton would be leaving after this year. I thought maybe the judges knew that and it was an added reason they voted him into the final.


I agree. I would like Brendan to stay. I have watched some old episodes of It Takes Two recently and, although they were, supposedly, friends, Brendan was always much nicer to James. It is like James was trying to show that he was as clever as Brendan when he is not.


----------



## binka (Dec 23, 2015)

If you're a professional dancer in the uk isn't scd pretty much the pinnacle? I know they all do various touring shows but surely being on scd keeps your profile high and the other work flowing so not sure why any of them would want to leave? Having said that i hope anton fucks off. This is the first series ive ever watched and already I'm sick of the sight of him. Don't know how the rest of you have managed for so many years...


----------



## trashpony (Dec 23, 2015)

binka said:


> <snip> This is the first series ive ever watched and already I'm sick of the sight of him. Don't know how the rest of you have managed for so many years...


It's because he always get the shit dancers so normally we only have to tolerate him for a couple of weeks


----------



## Espresso (Dec 24, 2015)

binka said:


> If you're a professional dancer in the uk isn't scd pretty much the pinnacle? I know they all do various touring shows but surely being on scd keeps your profile high and the other work flowing so not sure why any of them would want to leave? Having said that i hope anton fucks off. This is the first series ive ever watched and already I'm sick of the sight of him. Don't know how the rest of you have managed for so many years...



When big cheese professional dancers retire from competition, they tend to become teachers first, coaching other pros and then a lot of them become judges. The ones who are successful at that travel the world teaching and judging in the various high profile championships. Going on Strictly and being tied in for four months of the year buggers up their availability for that sort of caper. So while SCD is certainly big news if you want to have a face that is recognised by yer average joe bloggs member of the public, it's most likely not the best thing you could do if you want to keep your profile and earning potential up for as long as possible in the actual dance world. 
As a for instance, the reigning Latin champs arrived at the British Open by private jet this year - so there's serious money in dance if you're good enough - but I would say that hardly a soul on even the most rabid of Strictly fansites would be able to name them, let alone pick them out of a line up.  

See this year when Karen Hardy was off and she came back and told Zoe she'd been to China and Japan? I would bet my mortgage she hadn't been on her holidays - she'd have been teaching and/or judging. Ballroom and Latin are big business in China and Japan, so a lot of the properly serious names in dance spend a lot of their time in those countries.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 24, 2015)

I remember reading that Gleb lives in Hong Kong. Maybe that's why.


----------



## binka (Dec 24, 2015)

I had no idea there was so much money in it


----------



## JimW (Dec 24, 2015)

binka said:


> I had no idea there was so much money in it


You might have left it too late to switch careers, Binka.


----------



## binka (Dec 24, 2015)

JimW said:


> You might have left it too late to switch careers, Binka.


I turned quite a few heads at the work Christmas party


----------



## Me76 (Jan 9, 2016)

So apparently Kristina is pregnant so that's another female dancer out for next series.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2016)

binka said:


> I turned quite a few heads at the work Christmas party


and any stomachs?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 9, 2016)

Me76 said:


> So apparently Kristina is pregnant so that's another female dancer out for next series.


Oh yeah, I didn't think of it like that. It'll probably be popping out right at the start of the series.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 22, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Aw, the two Gs were kind of cute.
> 
> I think those two are going to be this year's 'getting it together in real life' couple.


I am feeling pretty smug right now.
(Apparently they're moving in together.)


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 22, 2016)

Me76 said:


> So apparently Kristina is pregnant so that's another female dancer out for next series.


Aw congrats to her. Is she with anyone we know?



zoooo said:


> I am feeling pretty smug right now.
> (Apparently they're moving in together.)


May Kasahara will also be feeling smug I suspect


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 22, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Aw congrats to her. Is she with anyone we know?
> 
> 
> May Kasahara will also be feeling smug I suspect


yes!  BenCohen!

It makes me sad cos i thought he was a lovely bloke when h was on it... but turns out they were having a fling and he left his wife and daughters(?) for her.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 23, 2016)

So no Aliona, no Ola and no Kristina for 2016. No Anton if I had my way, but maybe that's too much to ask.  
If I was Jo Clifton and there were three jobs available and I didn't get one as a pro in this year's Strictly I'd take the hint and bugger off. They passed her over this year and brought lovely Oti in as a new pro, for reasons none of us know, but it must have smarted a bit. Craig Mills in her first year, then no partner in her second. Harsh.
Mind you, she did most of her pro dancing representing Italy so maybe she'd be able to go there and be a pro on their version of Strictly, if they have have such a thing.


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2016)

Espresso said:


> Craig Mills in her first year, then no partner in her second. Harsh.



Scott Mills, you mean. He was fucking dreadful as I remember.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 24, 2016)

stavros said:


> Scott Mills, you mean. He was fucking dreadful as I remember.



Yeah, that's who I do mean. And he was, you're right.

I went to school with a lad called Craig Mills, that's where that came from.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 24, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> yes!  BenCohen!
> 
> It makes me sad cos i thought he was a lovely bloke when h was on it... but turns out they were having a fling and he left his wife and daughters(?) for her.



This. I feel really sad when I think of it


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 24, 2016)

Because Joanna Clifton had this weird, peripheral role, a bit like Natalie did when she was injured so unable to be in the competition, I speculated that they had intended her to have a partner but that someone pulled out at short notice, leaving them with a spare dancer on salary that they had to find a use for. 

Only speculation, mind...


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 24, 2016)

I thought it was that they usually have an odd number of couples, and they don't know whether it will be a male or female celeb majority each year so they have an even number each of pros. Plus the pros need to be an even number for their dance numbers which they plan in the summer.

E2a: because the professionals agree their contracts before the contestants are secured afaik.


----------



## innit (Jan 24, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Because Joanna Clifton had this weird, peripheral role, a bit like Natalie did when she was injured so unable to be in the competition, I speculated that they had intended her to have a partner but that someone pulled out at short notice, leaving them with a spare dancer on salary that they had to find a use for.
> 
> Only speculation, mind...


If I've understood right,  they need an even number of pros for the group dances, but there were only 15 celebs (8 men 7 women), so there had to be a spare female pro. Why it was Jo... maybe personal or maybe she just didn't partner as well with any of the celebs.


----------



## innit (Jan 24, 2016)

Jinx!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 24, 2016)

innit said:


> If I've understood right,  they need an even number of pros for the group dances, but there were only 15 celebs (8 men 7 women), so there had to be a spare female pro. Why it was Jo... maybe personal or maybe she just didn't partner as well with any of the celebs.


I think it was more than that, because they bring in jobbing dancers (I have no idea if that is the right word to use, but I have heard of jobbing actors....) to fill gaps when necessary.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 28, 2016)

Gleb's not coming back this year. 

*cries in heap on floor*


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2016)

Is it just me or does there seem to have been a higher turnover of pros in the last few years?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 28, 2016)

Format is getting old, that's probably why


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 28, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Gleb's not coming back this year.
> 
> *cries in heap on floor*



But Anton is


----------



## zoooo (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 28, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> But Anton is



 *Eyes swivel*


----------



## trashpony (Jun 28, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> But Anton is




Shall we take him out lizzieloo? We could just break his toe or something small


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 28, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Shall we take him out lizzieloo? We could just break his toe or something small


Ankle, just to be sure!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 28, 2016)

((((Little old ladies))))


----------



## colacubes (Jul 13, 2016)

Len's going after this year's series 

Strictly Come Dancing judge Len Goodman to quit show - BBC News


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 13, 2016)

NOOO


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Rebelda (Jul 13, 2016)

Seven


----------



## belboid (Jul 13, 2016)

ohh well, a decent female replacement will go down very well


----------



## trashpony (Jul 13, 2016)

I only watch it for Len


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

belboid said:


> ohh well, a decent female replacement will go down very well


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2016)

As long as Craig doesn't leave I'm good.
I wouldn't massively miss Bruno.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 13, 2016)

Genuinely surprised at the sadness for Len going.

CRH for Head Judge.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Len's going after this year's series
> 
> Strictly Come Dancing judge Len Goodman to quit show - BBC News


----------



## colacubes (Jul 13, 2016)

Given news I figured I may as well start this year's thread as rumours and gossip will start soon:

SCD 2016


----------

